# Dudas sobre la Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio



## electroaficionado

Buenas tardes al foro.
Estaba viendo la fuente que se publico aquí y me pareció simpática por su sencillez.

Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio (LM317 y LM337)


Ahora me surgieron algunas dudas debidas a mi inexperiencia.

1) ¿Hace falta algun tipo de protección tipo fusibles o algo así para los eventuales casos de cortocircuitos y sobrecargas?

2) Si uno la desea por ejemplo hasta 12 o 20 V en vez de 30, ¿se cambiaría el transfromador para abaratarla un poco? ¿Por uno de cuanto?

3) El regulador va montado sobre disipadores? ¿De que tipo y tamaño?

4) ¿El puente de diodos como se pide? ¿Con que parámetros?

5) El diodo 5 y la resistencia, ¿Que características tienen?

Agradezco cualquier ayuda al respecto.


----------



## anthony123

tambien tengo las mismas dudas que tu... pero agrego otra mas.. para que es necesario el voltaje negativo?


----------



## jona

hola compañeros.
haber si esto les aclara un poco las dudas.
para ese tipo de fuente no hace falta proteccion(rele,fusible,etc) puesto que el regulador lm 317 y lm 337 tienen una proteccion interna contra cortorcircuitos.

si deseas que la fuente te llegue a 12v aproximadamente o 20, simplemente se compra un transformadorr de esas caracteristicas, siempre respetando que la corriente que entregara es de 1 ampere.

el regulador va montado sobre un disipador, no demasiado grande, puesto que el regulador no esta siendo exigido por una gran corriente si no 1 ampere, con un pedacito de aluminio o disipador de los que traen las fuentes de pc estaria mas que bien.

el puente de diodos se pide, como puente integrado de 2 ampere,100v, para no hacerlo trabajar al limite de corriente, asi no calienta demasiado.

el diodo 5 y 6,estan para proteger ante posibles cortocircuitos la descarga de los capacitores.
son diodos de 1 ampere, 1N4007 por lo general.

para antony,por lo general en algunas placas electronicas,proyectos y demas, necesitaras tensiones negativas como las que posee una fuente de pc, +12v +5v, -12v y -5v.
yo personalmente tengo la fuente publicada aqui mismo en el foro, tambien en base al regulador lm 317t.
1 de 1.2 a 30v 3 ampere.
1 de 12v fijo a 3 ampere.
1 de 6v a 25 v por 6-8 ampere.
1 de 1.2 a 12v por 500ma(0.5 ampere)
y otra armando de 1.2 a 25 v por 4 ampere.
veran que tengo varias fuentes,pues para mi es fundamental, puesto que a veces si me doy tiempo me pongo a armar algun proyecto y le doy vida con las fuentes.
otra es que reparo y necesito una gran gama de posibilidades entre las tensiones, y la corriente que debo suministrarle.

sin una fuente, no hubiera podido haber terminado varios proyectos, o reparar en poco tiempo.
esta fuente que propone li-on esta muy buena, y para empezar sobra, obviamente cuando uno va adquiriendo mas conocimientos quizas necesite una de mas corriente o tensiones mas altas.
armar esa fuente completa no debe estar mas de 60 pesos argentino, o 80 como mucho, luego se paga sola......
saludos


----------



## anthony123

pero si quiero que esta llegue hasta 50volt DC como hago?


----------



## jona

hola
mmmmmmmmm no sera posible a menos que tengas a mano un regulador lm 317version para alta tension que creo que llega hasta los 60 voltios.pero esta un poco mas dinero que el regulador comun... y obviamente cambiando el transformadorr por uno de 45 o 50 voltios.sin olvidar la corriente.
saludos


----------



## anthony123

Mejor lo dejo asi....8)


----------



## electroaficionado

Muchas gracias Jona me aclaraste muchas cosas. Voya ver si me decido a armarla y les comento como sale.


----------



## anthony123

Armala.. ya me la han recomendado millones de veces...yo tambien me voy a aventar..


----------



## electroaficionado

Unas preguntitas mas.

¿A la entrada del transformador tampoco se colocan fusibles ni nada? ¿Este es de un amperio tambien o cuanto más para que no trabaje al límite?

¿Si uno arma la fuente dual, podría entonces sacar hasta 2 A? ¿O sea uno por la parte positiva y otro por la negativa? ¿Se puede utilizar el valor negativo como cero y utilizar el cero como un valor positivo?


----------



## steinlager

NO... La corriente es de 1 Amperio... El transformador es de 1 amperio... por lo tanto es lo max q puede entegar... lo q si, si la haces de 12V 0 -12V... sacaras 24V


----------



## electroaficionado

Pero supongamos que pongo un transformador de 2 A.... puedo sacar un amper por cada regulador o no?


----------



## zopilote

No es cierto, si tienes  que sacar  solo un amperio digamos en las siguientes condiciones, estar utilizando reguladores como el LM317, una salida de 25v, el integrado respondera si esta bien refrigerado  pues disipara  5W, ahora si quieres un amperio ha 5v tendras una disipacion de 
25W lo que conllevara a que se autoproteja o se queme (integrados truchos).Lo que te lleva a utilizar un transistor  para evitar esas protecciones que posee el integrado. Es un lio eso de la potencia transformadorrmada en calor.


----------



## steinlager

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Pero supongamos que pongo un transformador de 2 A.... puedo sacar un amper por cada regulador o no?



Pues se te queman los LM... creo q hay otro tipo q soporta mayor amperaje.... o sino debes hacerlo con Transistores como han dicho anteriormente


----------



## anthony123

También puedes colocar 2 o 3 en paralelo... tomando en cuenta que 2 LM317T soportan 3 A max y 3 LM317T soportan 4,5A max.. (ojo tiene que ir montado sobre un BUEN disipador de calor..) según en otro post el máximo es 4 o 5 LM317...


----------



## electroaficionado

Yo entendi de undatasheet que el 317 disipa hasta 15W solito a 25 ºC, alguien sabe si esto esta correcto?
De todos modos seguramente baje el voltaje máximo para poder tener mayores corrientes a bajos voltajes que son los que uso más comunmente


----------



## mcrven

Hola a todos los enredados de esta madeja - Que esto ya no es un hilo. Y los hay más enredados todavía.

Todas las discusiones relacionadas con potencia, se tornan críticas, sólo por el hecho de que se toman las cosas demasiado a la ligera y, la mayoría, toma en cuenta uno sólo de los parámetros que influyen sobre un acertada toma de decisiones, al momento de seleccionar un componente para un circuito específico.

Ejemplo: El último post de electroaficionado:



> Yo entendi de undatasheet que el 317 disipa hasta 15W solito a 25 ºC, alguien sabe si esto esta correcto?



Dice haber leído el datasheet. Yo me pregunto: ¿Qué fue lo que leyó?

El datasheet de *ST* dice que para el LM317 versión TO220, la temperatura de la unión en operación [ T op = 0 to 125 ºC ]. O sea, la máxima temperatura que puede soportar la unión del transistor de potencia interno, del IC es de 125 ºC.
Para el mismo IC, la temperatura generada por 1 W circulando por esa unión, en el punto de contacto con la caja, será de 3 ºC y, ese mismo vatio, generará 50 ºC contra el ambiente circundante.
Por lo tanto, sin disipador, los 15W - solito -, generarán: 50 ºC X 15W = 750 ºC.

Así que ¡¡¡ OLVIDENLO !!! Solo se puede hacer eso con un ENORME disipador.

Otro dato que no parece concordar nunca, es el relacionado con la máxima tensión de salida y la máxima corriente que puede soportar el IC.

Veamos el datasheet de nuevo:

  OUTPUT VOLTAGE RANGE : 1.2 TO 37V

  OUTPUT CURRENT IN EXCESS OF 1.5A

Calculemos: W = V*I  =  37V X 1.5A = 55.5W

Ahora, para lograr 37V de salida, la entrada deberá tener 40V.

Siempre que todo se mantenga en condiciones normales, sobre el transistor interno quedará un potencial de, tan sólo, 3V. Entonces: 3V X 1,5A = 4,5W. ¿Que bueno verdad? Pero, aún esta condición, para trabajar SOLITO, generará: 50 ºC/W X 4,5W = 225 ºC.

Si no lo creen, sólo hagan la prueba. Es fácil, sólo se va a quemar un LM317.

Ahora, si ocurre un cortocircuito, toda la tensión de entrada quedará sobre el transistor interno de potencia. Entonces: W = 40V X 1,5A = 60W.

Calculen los grados, a ver.

No jueguen con candela, que se van a quemar.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123

(caso personal) yo tengo un transformador de 110/24 volt..4-5Am para evitar la clara situación que esta exponiendo el amigo mcrven voy a seguir el consejo de jona y voy a colocar 4 LM317T en paralelo dándome un total de 6 AMP mas un pequeño disipador.

Posiblemente le agregare un cooler para disipar aun mas el calor..


----------



## electroaficionado

Bueno mcrven, no te alteres jejeje. Seguramente estare equivocado nunca calcule disipadores.
Aprovechando tu conocimiento, te hago una pregunta, supongamos que tengo un transformador de 30 V y quiero bajarlo hasta 2 V, y sacar 1A de corriente.
28*1= 28W correcto?
50ºC/W*28W=1400 ºC
¿O sea que en la fuente que estamos tratando, podemos armar una fundidora de acero?
Esto haría la fuente poco util ya que a .1 A tendria ya mas de 140ºC...
Esto es lo que yo lei en el datasheet de Vishay del 37 (to220) y es lo que dije antes quizás significa otra cosa por eso pregunte. ""Power Dissipation, 25°C Case Temperature -----  PD ----- 15 W""


----------



## anthony123

Ademas ya mucha gente ha construido esta fuente y no ha posteado problemas..
8)
Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado

Me gustaría que alguno de quienes la armo nos comente que tipo y tamaño de disipador le puso y que corriente puede sacarle efectivamente... Sino no vale la pena trabajar en este diseño...


----------



## mcrven

Hola de nuevo.

Electroaficionado, no me altero en absoluto y tampoco me molesta hacer aclaratorias. Considero que los foros son para debatir ideas y, con ellas, llegar a soluciones prácticas y útiles, sin dependencia del tema que se esté tratando.

Les garantizo que todo eso del calor generado en los componentes, tiene solución. Los disipadores son elementos pasivos y los ventiladores o FANs, en inglés, son elementos activos para el intercambio de calor.

Ahora, como verás, el calor se genera por efecto de lo que se ha definido como "resistencia térmica" R th y la cual, está constituida por la dificultad de transferir el calor desde un generador hasta un elemento que lo consuma por efecto de la "Conducción", que es una de las formas de transferir calor. Todo cálculo relacionado con el fenómeno es exactamente igual al empleado para las resistencias eléctricas. Todo impedimento a la transferencia de calor hace que resulte sumado a cualquier otro impedimento. Y toda facilidad de disipación, también se suma, por separado.

Así que, si observamos las magnitudes relacionadas con la R thj-case [ R = resistencia; th =* th*ermal (térmica); j = junction (unión); case = caja (se refieren al conjunto del soporte metálico + el envoltorio de epoxi que cierra el componente)], veremos que, el conjunto de la caja o cápsula, no es capaz de disipar todo el calor generado por la potencia que fluye a través de la unión Colector/Emisor de un componente dado y que, cada vatio de esa potencia que no puede ser disipada rápidamente genera, en ese punto y, para el IC LM317, 3 ºC (del datasheet: R thj-case = 3 ºC/W). Como el ambiente que rodea al componente, también presenta una resistencia a la conducción del calor y, además, tiene su propio calor ( T amb = Temperatura ambiente. En laboratorios se fija a 20 ºC), vemos que todas esas resistencias térmicas se suman - tal como las resistencias en serie: R thj-case + R th-amb + T amb = R thj = 50 ºC/w.

Ahora, cuando instalamos un componente sobre un disipador, sucede lo mismo que con las resistencias en configuración paralelo. La R th final resultará ser el inverso de la suma de los inversos de las R th involucradas.

Ejemplo:
Supongamos que la R th del disipador es de 2 ºC/W, calculamos: 1 / [(1 / R thj-amb) + (1 / T th-diss)]  =  1 / [(1 / 50) + (1 / 2)  =  1,93 ºC/w.

Si generamos 30W, entonces: 30W X 1,93 ºC/W = 59,3 ºC.

Suena mejor ¿Verdad?

La R th de los componentes es determinada en laboratorio en forma experimental. La de los disipadores también y, cuando hay datos de ellos, ésta es indicada. De otra forma deberá uno mismo experimentar con ellos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado

Gracias por las aclaraciones mcrven.
Al disipador uno lo pide según esas características, hay algun modo de determinar sus dimensiones o es por tanteo. Trate de buscar algun datasheet pero veo que cuando la convección no es forzada me dice por ej 56ºC@2W y cuando es forzada me dice 8ºC/W @ 200 LFM... Como se interpreta esto? Me podrias aproximar más o menos que tipo de disipador podría ser adecuado para disipar estos 30W más o menos?
Ah, y ademas te agradecería si me pudieses explicar que significa el concepto de Pd que aparece en los datasheets ((""Power Dissipation, 25°C Case Temperature ----- PD ----- 15 W"")).
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## anthony123

Electroaficionado.... espera un momento.. ¿lo que quieres es ampliar el amperaje de la fuente? o la tensionde salida?


----------



## electroaficionado

No quiero ampliar nada, quiero poder disipar toda la potencia que genere el uso normal de la fuente para que no se queme... Según estamos hablando esa potencia se va a traducir en una cantidad de calor importante y quiero saber de que tamaño habrá de ser mi disipador y si he de colocarle ventilación forzada.
Yo con un Ampere y entre -30 y +30 V estoy chocho jejeje...


----------



## anthony123

Si tanto te preocupa el calor coloca 2 LM317en paralelo asi: [elimina los dos ultimos, los 4 son para 4,5 a 5 amp]





Luego le colocas un buen disipador.
Y si aun te preocupa el calor le colocas un cooler o ventilador de PC y estas hecho..
Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado

Primero quisiera ver el modo de hacer los cálculos y aprender como se debe resolver la situación, después es posible que de todos modos haga lo que me propones, pero es la primera fuente que armo asi que quiero aprovecharla para aprender todo lo que se pueda.
De hehco tengo el disipador de un AMD que paso a mejor vida gracias a los amigos de edenor... con todo y ventilador... asi que quizas le heche mano.
Gracias por los ocnsejos.


----------



## electroaficionado

Siguiendo los pasos de éste link: ((http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/articles/heatsinks/heatsinks.htm)) traté de calcular la resistencia térmica del disipador para 30W... el tema es que me da negativa   . ¿Esto que significa? ¿Que no se puede pedirle dicha potencia al componente?

Rda = [(k Tj - Ta) / w] - Rjc - Rcd 

k es un coeficiente de seguridad que aconseja en 0.6
W es la potencia

Rda= [(0.6*125-25)/30] - 5 - 1.5
Rda=-4.83ºC/W


----------



## steinlager

YO hice esa fuente... y le puse solamente 1 disipador en forma de U T0220 y anda lo mas bien...


----------



## electroaficionado

¿Y has conseguido sacar la corriente máxima con el mínimo voltaje sin problemas?


----------



## anthony123

Electoaficionado te se te nota el nerviosismo.. no te pares.. armala..


----------



## mcrven

Hola electroaficionado y demás enrollados.

Voy a tratar de agregar unas fotos para luego aclarar puntos.


----------



## mcrven

Bueno explico lo de las fotos.

hpim0766-01.jpg representa una fuente que se produjo aquí en Venezuela, en cantidades de 600 pzas. Esta foto es del frente.

hpim0767-01.jpg, es la parte posterior de la misma fuente, en la cual se aprecia el TR de bypass.

hpim0768-01.jpg es la parte interior de la caja en la cual podrán ver los diversos componentes.

Ahora les pregunto: ¿Alguien puede ver el disipador?

Les cuento:

Fuente de poder para laboratorio de estudiantes

Marca DC, modelo FL-01

Voltaje de entrada: 120VAC - Consumo máximo: 80W
Voltaje de salida variable continuo desde 0 a 30VDC
Corriente de operación segura variable continua desde 16mA a 2,00A
Corriente de salida máxima en cortocircuito: 2,1A

Voltaje de la fuente primaria 39VDC.

Cuando el regulador de corriente está fijado al máximo (2A) y, se cortocircuitan las puntas de los bornes de salida, toda la corriente permitida en ese momento por el limitador y el protector (2,1A), circula a traves del TR bypass, a un potencial de 39 VDC en promedio.

Eso nos da: W = V*I  =  39V X 2,1A = 82W

Ahora la respuesta a la pregunta anterior: Esos 82W en promedio son disipados por el chasis de aluminio que constituye la caja de la fuente, la cual está pintada con un esmalte sintético de baja Rth y que contribuye también a la disipación del calor.

La magnitud más importante de un disipador es su superficie y el calor específico del material con el cual está construido. El metal de menor calor específico es el cobre y no se utiliza en los disipadores debido a su alto costo.
Las aletas de los disipadores sirven para aumentar la superficie del disipador y para generan una corriente de aire ascendente para facilitar la conducción del calor irradiado.

Investiguen un poco al respecto, que hay mucho material disperso por ahí sobre este tema. Hay fórmulas y cálculos para determinar la selección "adecuada" de los disipadores. Las mías andan medio extraviadas y no recuerdo todos los detalles relacionados.

Electroaficionado: Utiliza tu valor negativo de Rth en la fórmula de las resistencias en paralelo y verás que la temperatura final tendrá mejor cara.

Se probó la resistencia de esta fuente dejándola con la salida en cortocircuito, durante dos semanas, sin interrupción, en un ambiente con temperatura promedio de 28 ºC y, la temperatura medida sobre la caja del TR bypass, después de una seis horas, alcanzó los 100 ºC y se mantuvo allí hasta concluida la prueba. Nada se dañó y, ese equipo aún funciona despues de 25 años y nunca fue reparado.

Stainlager, prueba tu fuente de esa forma y verás que no aguanta mucho. Mientras todo funcione normal y sin accidentes, funcionará. Pero... De que vuelan vuela. Recuerda la ley de Murphi: Todo lo que puede suceder, SUCEDERÁ.

Anthony parece que estará sobrado con ese disipador que le va a instalar a su fuente.

Saludos y cuidado... no se vayan a quemar.

mcrven

P.D. Elecectroaficionado, preguntas qué significa Pd = 15W @ Tamb 25 ºC.
Parece significar que la caja del LM permite disipar 15W cuando la temperatura del ambiente circundante esté en 25ºC. Te recuerdo que la temperatura ambiente forma parte del componente Rth: Rthj + Rth-case + Rth-amb. Si aumenta T amb aumenta Rth-amb y viceversa.
Particularmente dudo que eso sea real. Además, tengo un cautín de 15W que levanta 450 ºC rapidito.


----------



## electroaficionado

Muy buen ejemplo mcrven, linda fuente por cierto.
Con respecto a la resistencia térmica negativa... no es asi como imposible? No vi ningun disipador con menos de 2,6 ºC/W en todo un catálogo...
Muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo y tu aporte.


----------



## mcrven

Electro... Al final, la Rth resultante va a ser positiva.

mcrven


----------



## anthony123

Amigos he probado la fuente con los 4 LM317T y me entraga los 5 amp sin problemas.. el unico desperfecto [elc aul corrgire gracias a la ayuda de steinlager] es que el control de la tension erea mala... pàra esto cambiare el potenciometro logaritmico por uno lineal a ver como me va.. las fotos (muchas) las publicare en el transcurso de  mañana.. pruebenla..


----------



## electroaficionado

Las resistencias de cuanto se le ponen? 0.5W? Sobran o hace falta mas?
Para ponerle un fusible que proteja al transformador a la entrada del todo, de cuanto seria?

PD: Agradezco su paciencia ya debo tenerlos podridos a todos... Creo que si no la llego a armar vienen y me pegan... jejeje


----------



## AndresAlgeciras

Hola mcrven y demas foreros:
¿Podrias indicar donde localizar el circuito de la fuente de alimentación con TR de bypass que has fotografiado?
Soy un principiante en esto de la electronica, de modo que espero sepais disculparme si hago preguntas "tontas".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mcrven

Andrés, ciertamente que sé donde está ese circuito. El diseño y la producción de esa fuente, es de mi autoría. Así está indicado en mi post anterior.

Te lo puedo suministrar en cuanto pueda localizar el archivo digital y lo posteo aquí mismo, así será de provecho colectivo.

Ahora, no te garantizo que puedas hacer mucho con él, debido a la gran cantidad de detalles constructivos necesarios para poner todo eso a punto y los cuales, no están descritos.

Por otra parte, en este mismo foro, amén que en otros foros también, hay montones de circuitos de fuentes de poder que utilizan transistores externos de bypass, para aumentar la capacidad de corriente de las mismas.

Electroaficionado, la mayoría de las R de los circuitos son de 1/4W, salvo indicaciones especiales y algunos shunt o, aquellas que deben ser recorridas por corrientes importantes.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123

Hola foristas... aui les dejo unas cuantas fotos de la construccion de mi fuente variable de 1,6 a 30 volt (*Gracias encarecidamente a Jona y a Steinlager.. por su ayuda incondicional*)

*Los materiales..*









*La placa..*








Montando los reguladores..
















Untando la grasa siliconada..








*Remachando el disipador..*








Asegurandome de que losreguladores estubieran aislados..




*Cortando la carcasa de una fuente de pc para hacer espacio para el PEQUEÑO disipador..*








*Limando...*








*Resultado final 1.. *(ojo tengan cuidado,[el error me tomo por sorpresa, gracias a jona lo solucione] descarguen la hoja de datos del LM317T para que se aseguren de la posicion de sus pines)
















Voltage maximo del primer resultado..




Reparando mi error.. aqui estoy cambiando la posicion de los pines..




Resultado 2...












Voltage minimo...




Voltage maximo...




Saludos.. espero que lo disfruten..


----------



## electroaficionado

Muy buen trabajo!!! Yo no tengo muchas herramientas pero espero poder lograr algo lindo tambien...
Yo en cuanto saque unos examenes que tengo ahora me pongo a trabajar...
Una preguntita, el potenciometro para poner los reguladores en paralelo tuviste que cambiarlo por uno de cuanto?
 Saludos

PD: ojo con laburar en patas... una vez se me desgrano una piedra en la moladora y las zapatillas me salvaron uno que otro dedo...


----------



## AndresAlgeciras

Hola mcrven:
Agradezco tu interés.
Cuando hablas de "detalles constructivos para poner todo a punto", ¿te refieres a aspectos mecánicos o a reglages electrónicos?

Saludos.


----------



## jona

electroaficionado como te va?
el potenciometro puede ser de 10k y lineal,asi tenes un buen ajuste de tension,pero mejor seria que le coloques uno multivuelta.

como me dijo un dia un profesor de reparacion de tv,"Con un potenciometro multivuelta, le regulas una Pendejecima de milivolt"

saludos y suerte en esos examenes.


----------



## aerodesliza

Una idea para que lo puedan hacer aun mejor es usar dos potenciometros el 1ero para obtener el voltaje deseado y otro que sea gran aexactitud de esos de 20 vueltas para ajustar al voltaje exacto que deseas y antes de que alguien pregunte algo como: Y coomo hirian esos dos potenciometros? es en serie por si acaso.

Otra idea que tengo tambien es comprar un tester como el amarillo que tenia en la foto que creo k es uno de los mas barato del mercado , podriamos desarmarlo ponerlo adentro de la carcasa, sacar el LCD afuera y utilizarlo como medidor del voltage.


----------



## mcrven

Amigo Andrés, pronto terminaré un breve escrito para ilustrar esos detalles. Lo único mecánico de importancia es el relacionado con el disipador. Todos los demás, son de carácter eléctrico, ajustes, limites de corriente y protección, instrumentos, etc.
Esos detalles no están a la vista en forma evidente, en ningún diagrama, del cual estoy redistribuyendo el diseño para que sea más comprensible.

De momento, les dejo los saludos a todos:

mcrven


----------



## aerodesliza

En mi pais solo puedo encontrar transformadores de 12V prodria utilizar dos transformadores de 12v de los que tienen tres terminales para convertirlos en uno de: comun 24v -24v?


----------



## AndresAlgeciras

Gracias de nuevo "mcrven" por la ayuda.
Quedo a la espera de tu mensaje con el circuito y las instrucciones para ajustarlo.

Saludos.

Andrés


----------



## mcrven

Amigos todos de este y de otros hilos, con la colaboración de Li-Ion, logré que se publicara el proyecto de la fuente variable que les mencione. El mismo está al alcance del colectivo de este foro en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

Me parece que no le falta nada, así que, no más preámbulos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123

Excelente aporte. se merece un brindis.  Saludos *compai ohhhh* desde Cumaná


----------



## electroaficionado

Excelente mcrven!
Un aporte 10 puntitos!
Por cierto alguien sabe cuanto puede costar fabricarle? 
Saludos a todos


----------



## AndresAlgeciras

Muchas gracias mcrven por el aporte.
Solo he ojeado por encima el proyecto y ya me parece excelente y muy generoso.

En cuanto tenga ocasión empiezo a construirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dos cosas

1) ! ! Remonona tu fuente e impecable el tutorial ¡ ¡

2) Sugerencia generalizada si varios desean armar la fuente, por que no se ponen de acuerdo y mandan a hacer el impreso por serigrafia que les saldra muy economico, recuerden que este impreso posee un ana pista cuyo espesor es muy importante para su funcionamiento.

3) Gracias por el aporte

Nunca fui bueno con las matematicas ¡¡


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 2) Sugerencia generalizada si varios desean armar la fuente, por que no se ponen de acuerdo y mandan a hacer el impreso por serigrafia que les saldra muy economico, recuerden que este impreso posee un ana pista cuyo espesor es muy importante para su funcionamiento


El problema seria las distancias.


----------



## mcrven

Bien foristas, agradecido por su congratulaciones y comentarios.

En respuesta a la observación de Fogonazo:



> 2) Sugerencia generalizada si varios desean armar la fuente, por que no se ponen de acuerdo y mandan a hacer el impreso por serigrafia que les saldra muy economico, *recuerden que este impreso posee un ana pista cuyo espesor es muy importante para su funcionamiento*.



Lo destacado en negrita es cierto ya que, esa GRAN PISTA, corresponde a la fuente primaria. Claro que, a la hora de decidir la construcción de una cantidad "Importante de piezas", siempre se piensa en eliminar la mayor cantidad de operaciones manuales posibles. Pero, para los que decidan construir UNA SOLA fuente y, como les indiqué en el texto, hay muchas cosas que pueden ser diferentes y, entre ellas, esos conductores.

Se pueden hacer finos y recubrirse con un alhambre AWG #22 o #20, si es que se les dificulta hacer las pista gruesas.

Anthony tiene razón en su planteamiento pero, creo que Fogonazo sugiere que se haga el PCB, de acuerdo entre varios, pensando en que, esos VARIOS, serán algo así como "VECINOS" pues, de otra forma, resultaría más costoso el envío que el PCB.

CUALQUIER OTRA COSA O SUGERENCIA, háganlo saber.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## osterie

hola a todos. tengo diseñada la fuente dual en un programa, y como  el impreso es tan pekeño me gustaria ponerle un ventilador, pero lo ke no quiero es conectarla a alguna de las dos fuentes para ke la corriente no se vea distribuida a otras partes.

he pensado ponerle un puente rectificador desde la entrada de 110v y luego un zener(pero no se de ke valor) y desde ahi conectar el ventilador o tambien ponerle un regulador de 110v a 12v y luego un rectificador y desde ahi conectar el ventilador.

cual me sugieren o ke otra opcion puedo considerar teniendo en cuenta la economia de la energía y del espacio del impreso?

salu2


----------



## JoS182

Duda existencial.

Ahora cuanto tenga un poco mas de tiempo, porque el colegio me tiene a full. Me quiero, no mejor debo hacer una fuente. Pero ahora tengo una duda existencial, que fuente me conviene armar la que esta posteada en este post o la mcrven.
Vale aclarar que estoy pensando en una fuente de 0 (es relativo)  a 30 y de 3 a 5 A.  En estos momentos mi cabeza no da para elegir una de las dos.

Ustedes cual me recomendarían?


----------



## Fogonazo

mcrven: Imposible ser mas claro

Distancias ----> Solucion = Correo (UPS, DHL, Federal Express, Etc)

No olvidar que una placa entra en un sobre y se puede mandar bajo el concepto "Muestra gratis sin valor Comercial"


----------



## mcrven

> Distancias ----> Solucion = Correo (UPS, DHL, Federal Express, Etc)
> 
> No olvidar que una placa entra en un sobre y se puede mandar bajo el concepto *"Muestra gratis sin valor Comercial"*



Lo que indicas, Fogonazo, contiene cierta verdad. Ej.: Lo destacado en negrita.

El problema reside en que a:  Correo *(UPS, DHL, Federal Express, Etc)* y, sobre todo a los destacados en esta línea, eso de "Muestra gratis sin valor Comercial", le importa un comino. El envío lo van a cobrar, sin desmedro de su contenido.

Estoy en un proceso de envío de un paquete Caracas-Buenos Aires y, recibir otro por la vía contraria. El primer intento fue, desde Caracas, via DHL y la cotización fue: Tarifa única, sin alternativas, US$ 120. No crean que me equivoqué, son DOS CIENTOS VEINTE Dolares americanos (Asquerosos billetes verdes).

Consultado el Instituto Postal de Venezuela, cotizaron: Paquetes desde 0~1 Kg, Encomienda Aérea, certificado, con acuse de recibo, US$ 15 (QUINCE Dolares).

Desde Argentina a Venezuela, via Instituto Postal, el mismo servicio: Paquetes desde 0~1 Kg, Encomienda Aérea, certificado, con acuse de recibo, US$ 25 (VEINTICINCO Dolares). Algo más costoso.

*Ahora, una tarjeta PCB puede perfectamente enviarse en un sobre común por Correo Aéreo ordinario a un costo realmente bajo. Sobre todo si es para destinos vecinos, dentro de un mismo país, estado o provincia.
*
POR OTRO LADO les indico a todos que el PCB de esa fuente, no presenta ningún tipo de condición crítica y que, INSISTO, para una sola fuente, puede perfectamente ser ensamblado en una "PerfBoard", dedicándole el cuidado debido.

Lo publicado en el artículo refleja un hecho consumado y, así fueron ensambladas y vendidas 600 piezas de esa fuente, tal como se muestra en la fotografía.

Como siempre, los invito a leer con atención el contenido, no tan sólo de este proyecto sino, todos los pòsts que sean de algún interés y, léanlos de principio a fin, antes de engrosar las páginas de este foro (y de otros también), con preguntas y repreguntas que ya fueron respondidas y re-respondidas, centenares de veces.

Hay centenares de miles de temas dispersos en la web, con todo tipo de información. "El que busca encuentra" dice un dicho antiguo, así qué, busquen.

Aquí comentaremos y aclararemos dudas con datos en la mano y creo que todos estamos dando muestras de estar dispuestos a contribuir con nuestros aportes y encaminar esas dudas hacia soluciones.

Siempre presente, les saludo a todos:

mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo

Primero, gracias por amargarme la mañana con las tarifas, esto es una especie de robo.
Hace rato que personalmente no envio ni recibo nada.

Segundo, La recomendacion de las PCb es a nivel general, no solo para esta fuente, leyendo los post veo que mucha gente encara la misma construccion de algo y tratar de uniformar criterios constructivos es una forma de eliminar posible errores.

Lo de muestra gratis lo comente porque es un artilugio para sortear algunos pasos de aduana,



> Tarifa única, sin alternativas, US$ 120. No crean que me equivoqué, son DOS CIENTOS VEINTE Dolares americanos (Asquerosos billetes verdes).



No intentes volverme loco, ya lo estoy ¡¡

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Es que con esa me dejaron loco a mí. Así que te paso un pedacito, como para repartir la carga.

Chau.

mcrven


----------



## anthony123

Ufffff si que es carito lo del envio ehhh. mejor que cada quien haga su %%·&&//(. " Mas caro sale el remedio que la enfermedad" van a gastar mas dinero en envio que en todo el rpoyecto junto.
Con ese dinero mejor se compran un buen papel transfer, una impresora laser por internet y una placa de fibra de vidrio. y si les sobran los billeticos con la cara de george whasinton (no se si escribe asi ) se compran un juego completo de brocas para PCB con un buen tornito que las acepte.
Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Pregunta: Que otro valor se le puede dar al potenciometro de la fuente publicada por Li-ion?


----------



## mcrven

Pablo, después de un saludo, paso a sugerirte - una más - que antes de participar en un hilo, le dediques un tiempo a leer todo el tema y sus posts, de principio a fin.

1.- En este hilo, se publicaron 2 fuentes. La primera es de JONA, la segunda mía.
2.- Li-Ion colocó en la sección Proyectos Prácticos, un tutorial basado en la construcción de una fuente mía.
3.- A lo largo del hilo se ha hecho y respondido tu pregunta.

Así que lée.

mcrven


----------



## Pablo16

Hola, perdon por no saludar antes  

Pues leí y talvez me brinqué la pregunta y respuesta.

Y usted perdone mi descuido mcrven, nada te hubiera costado decirmelo de una vez. Gracias de todas formas.

edit: En efecto... me salté la información. Jona dice que se puede usar uno de 10K lineal. Una disculpa.


----------



## jose_flash

o uno de 5 K lineal tambien va muy bien....


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias jose. Creo que voy a usar el de 5 K.
Saludos


----------



## mcrven

> Y usted perdone mi descuido mcrven, nada te hubiera costado decirmelo de una vez. Gracias de todas formas.



Amigo Pablo, este foro reside en un servidor; el cual tiene una capacidad limitada de espacio para el almacenamiento de toda la información que por aquí circula. Si cada uno de nosotros, en la creencia de que *nuestra* pregunta o duda es única y, que esta merece cien respuestas de origen diferente pues, tendremos que unos 10.000 usuarios * 10 preguntas c/u * 100 respuestas iguales para cada uno * 10 MB c/u y, de repente, no vamos a tener espacio en el servidor.



> edit: En efecto... me salté la información. Jona dice que se puede usar uno de 10K lineal. Una disculpa.



Tú mismo te has dado cuenta, las respuestas están y si hay respuestas es que hay preguntas. Todo ese hilo, que tiene unas 10 páginas, por ahora, se puede resumir en tan sólo 3 o 4 y, si se resumen los demás hilos que tienen las mismas características, todos tendremos un foro más limpio, ordenado, fluido y más fácil de consultar.

Por otro lado, estos recursos deben contribuir a incrementar el potencial de aprendizaje de sus participantes y al mejoramiento sustancial del uso del idioma, tanto en la escritura (a veces raya en lo horroroso) y la capacidad de lectura y comprensión.

Por esto se nos pide que observemos normas y políticas para un uso racional del foro. No las voy a repetir acá porque están publicadas.

CONTRIBUYAMOS para que esta herramienta sirva para incrementar nuestros conocimientos y no para desperdiciar la capacidad de almacenamiento con preguntas y respuestas REPETIDAS mil veces a la n.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## jose_flash

tengo un problema hice la fuente pero me da 22,9 de maxima...y 2 de minima ...¿porque?


----------



## mcrven

Oye José, para poderte ayudar requerimos datos y tú nos pides que adivinemos. Fíjate, jona hizo esa fuente, Anthony también. Si la tuya no funciona igual que les funciona a ellos, será que algo no te quedó bieno hay algún componente que no está en óptimas condiciones.

Se requiere saber:

La tensión de la fuente primaria, sobre el condensador de filtro.

¿Qué tensión entrega la fuente primaria?

¿Está midiendo el voltaje de la fuente en vacío o con garga?

¿Qué corriente circula por la carga?

¿Cuando conectas y desconectas la carga, se mantiene la tensión?

Esto sólo para comenzar.

Trata de complementar los datos con fotos. Recuerda que éstas deben ser de suficiente calidad para poder apreciar el trabajo.

mcrven


----------



## jose_flash

*despues del filtro me da 35 volt.

*la compruebo vacia..

* puse el polimetro..en la entrada de los LM317T y entra 35 Volt. pero al regularla me sale max . 22,9 Volt....


----------



## Fogonazo

Te fijaste tener bien conectado el LM317 (Segun el datasheet) ?


----------



## jose_flash

creo que si pone esto..;       PIN:           1ºajd
                                                              2ºV.out 
                                                              3ºV.in

LOS PUSE COMO EN EL DIBUJO....

 pero en los reguladores pone: LM317T 
                                                 RFG712 G :S


----------



## Fogonazo

El potencimetro y la resistencia como estan conectados ?


----------



## jose_flash

yo creo que es del pote por que pongo el polimetro en la pata de adj. de los LM ..y lo pongo a tope y entra 22V..


voi a ver..


----------



## Fogonazo

Conectaste las 3 patas del potenciometro ?

Punto medio y extremo a GND
Otro extremo a ADJ junto con la R de 220Ohms


----------



## jose_flash

lo cambie...y me da 23 V ....

una cosa puede ser por una mala aislacion de los LM..es que no tenia Nipple y me hice unos chapuzerosss ops:


la resistencia es de 270 ohm..( la mia)..¿pasa algo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Dejalos sin disipador, momentaneamente y vuelve a probar

No hay diferencia significativa entre 220 y 270 Ohms en este esquema

El potenciometro de que valor es ?


----------



## mcrven

Revisa el pote con el polímetro. Ponlo en ohmios, conecta un borne a un extremo y uno al centro, has el recorrido despacio fijándote que llegue a 0 Ω o muy cercano a eso. Al otro lado, el cursor debe alcanzar el valor máximo previsto ( 5KΩ o 10KΩ según tu pote ). Muchos potes vienen defectuosos y no alcanzan sus extremos.

Te sugiero que pruebes con un regulador a la vez y luego los vayas agregando en paralelo uno a uno. Podrías tener uno defectuoso. OJO, esta prueba debe ser en vacío, sin carga.

Avisa cualquier cosa.

mcrven

P.D.: Este problema, generalmente, se produce debido a disparidades de los integrados. Éstos deberían ser de parámetros equilibrados, o sea, se debe verificar que cada uno de ellos debe regular de la misma forma que los otros y, cosa difícil par un aficionado, que todos los parámetros de cada IC se cumpla.
El fabricante los puede despachar equilibrados (Matched Pairs o Matched Tripplets, en este caso) pero, eso no lo hacen gratis desde luego.


----------



## jose_flash

el pote es de 5 K

y no me llega a o se me queda en 3 ohm Min.


----------



## Fogonazo

Y el maximo ?


----------



## jose_flash

.pero mire el pote y me da de minimo...3 ohm y de maxima 4,3 K(pote de 4,7k)


----------



## jose_flash

creo que es por el pote....


----------



## mcrven

Oye chaval, la electrónica es cuestión de certezas, ciencia y tecnologías; Déjate de andar creyendo que te vas a volver creyón y vas a comenzar a rayar las paredes.
Haz la prueba que te sugerí: Prueba un LM a la vez.


----------



## anthony123

Tenia un problema similar y era la posicion de los pines del LM! Los cambié y listo! Mañana estoy por recibir las resistencias de 5W 0,22 ohm para ponerlas a las salidas y equilibrar la carga!


----------



## jose_flash

pero la prueba esa .....en que se trata...
no lo entedi..en probar uno a uno ?


----------



## jose_flash

NOooo..... dejalo..ya salio bien...1,2 V-36V 3Amp.
era el potenciometro que el de 5 K no era suficiente..y lo cambie por uno de 250 K y buala....grcias..Fogonazo y mcrven por su ayuda...y Jona por el esquemita..

Y AnthonY...   que el pobre le doy todos los dias la castaña...con la fuente ...

te pagare la paciencia con CNY70 ..


----------



## electroaficionado

Me parece que si le pones un pote de 250K no tendrás definición, yo la arme con la resistencia de 120 y el pote de 5 y anduvo perfecto, tal como lo dice el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Yo ahorita ando empleando un trimpot multivueltas! El ajuste es superfino y estable (malditos potenciometros algoritmicos)


----------



## electroaficionado

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo ahorita ando empleando un trimpot multivueltas! El ajuste es superfino y estable (malditos potenciometros algoritmicos)



Algoritmicos?   No seran logaritmicos?   
Ya veo que me voya tener que poner a programar potes jeje
Yo no tengo multivueltas pero no me resulta muy complicado encontrar el punto que deseo. Poner una perilla de mayor diámetro también ayuda a aumentar la precision.


Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash

no el de 250 k es muy malo lo puse de prueba al final le voi a poner uno de 10 K lineal porque los logaritmicos son muy muy muy muy muy malos para regular la fuente  pero mu mu muy malos...


----------



## electroaficionado

Prueba cuanto es lo máximo de resistencia que necesitas para comprar el menor pote posible, a menos que pienses en multivueltas.
Esto te permitirá conseguir más facilmente el voltaje deseado.


----------



## gca

Lei todo el post y me intereso mucho el tema de hacerme la fuente, pero veo que todos los que la armaron en este post usaron 3 o 4 LM en paralelo, la pregunta es:
¿Con uno solo como se observa en el diagrama de li-lon funciona entregando 1 A y 1,6v -30v? o devo emplear 4 en paralelo (yo con un ampere estoy hecho)


----------



## Pablo16

Hola KiuKIV.

Según entiendo, poner LM en paralelo hace que soporte más corriente, siempre que el transformador pueda darla.

Yo armé la del diagrama de Li-ion y funciona perfecto @ 1A. Apenas voy a fabricar el PCB, cuando este lista le saco unas fotos.

-Saludos-


----------



## jose_flash

con 1 te aguante 1,5 Amp....te va bien ya que te sobra 500miliAm..por lo que pueda pasar...yo uso 3 amp pero le puse 3 LM por si las moscas...

suerte...

*oye utilize una resistencia de 100 Ohm y un pote de 4,7 K y me va de lujo...muchisimas gracias electroaficionado...te gasnaste un hueco en mi lista de agradecidos... (en general al foro..por que sin el...)
--------------------------------------------------------------

ES la hora del programador de Pic´s..


----------



## gca

Gracias , entonces cuando tenga tiempo lo armo y cuento los resultados


----------



## electroaficionado

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> *oye utilize una resistencia de 100 Ohm y un pote de 4,7 K y me va de lujo...muchisimas gracias electroaficionado...te gasnaste un hueco en mi lista de agradecidos... (en general al foro..por que sin el...)



Jeje no me agradezcas a mi, o agradeceme pero agradecele tambien al datasheet del integrado.

KiuKIV:
El integrado tiene una corriente máxima de 1,5A, suponiendo que este perfectamente disipado.
Normalmente en los voltajes minimos no se le exigiría tanto. Para 1 A anda bien uno solo, el hecho de poner 4 (o 2 como es el caso de mi fuente que esta subida por ahi) en paralelo es para obtener más corriente. Esto se acompaña engordando el transformador, los capacitores de filtrado, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash

fotitos del exito...


----------



## electroaficionado

Se ve muy bien jose!
Solo falta una perilla grande en el pote para tener el mejor ajuste, aprovechando que vos tenes mucho espacio.

Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash

como mucho espacio...¿en la caja?

ya busce que la perilla pero..no la encuentro ..no tiene mi tienda ...tendre que ir a la capital...


----------



## electroaficionado

Mucho espacio... alrededor del eje donde ira la dichosa perilla. Yo tenia muy poco espacio por lo que coloque una perilla bastante reducida.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

Oye José... El disipador que le pusiste a la fuente, ¿Es de hélice o de propulsión a chorro?

Pregunto por los "Tornillitos" que le pusiste. ¿Temes que salga volando o que...?

Por otro lado, a parte la joda, felicidades chaval. Que la disfrutes.

mcrven


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Ahhhhh! intenté armar de nuevo la fuente y no me funciona! Será que el LM este dañado? Lo estoy probando con un transformador de 15v y un motorcillo de 12 v DC Y PARA ACABARLA NO SIRVE EL MULTIMETRO!

Así nadamas a lo vago me di cuenta que todo va bien hasta el IN del integrado, en el OUT simplemente ya no sale nada. 

El pote es de 10k y funciona...voy a probar con otro lm a ver que pasa!


----------



## anthony123

Revisa bien la posicion de los pines! Es un error muy comun! Revisa las conexiones y la polaridad de los condesos


----------



## Pablo16

Es un LM 317T, esta colocado bien , ya lo revise, los capacitores estan en orden...probe con otro integrado y el potenciometro saco chispas...ahora a cambiar el pote. Que podra ser?

Gracias anthony.


----------



## anthony123

Revisaste el puente? Tienes otro pote a la mano? Si puedes consigue un multimetro digital con el vecino!


----------



## Pablo16

CREO que localice el problema, dejame ver si prende el multimetro y le armo unas puntas con alambre!


----------



## Pablo16

Bien! listo! estaba alreves el integrado jejeje, esque el dibujo que vi tenia las patas mal, fui al datasheet y vi la verdadera posicion!

De paso ya sirve el multimetro.  

Voltaje mínimo logrado: 1.4v 
Máximo (con transformador de 15v) : 22.4v

Gracias anthony.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Es un error muy comun ( yo lo cometi jejeje) pero me alegro por tu exito! Recuerda que si vas a colocar cargas grandes colocale otros LM's en paralelo porsia las moscas!

Si puedes posteas unas fotitos! Bye


----------



## Pablo16

Si, seguro pongo las fotos, ya que esté montado en su gabinete (el clásico de fuente de pc).

La carga total para el transformador no va a pasar de 1A, el transformador final será de 18 + 18, los dos usados como positivo. 

La fuente es para un par de turbinas de 24 v @ 300-500 mA. Las turbinas son para avivar el fuego de una fragua de herrero.

Para la prox semana ya esta lista la fuente con todo. Primero hay que comprar otro potenciometro xP

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

jajajajajaj ,mcrven  se los puse por que con lo patoso que yo soy ..se me cae la fuente y pun... se me sueltan las conexiones  de los LM y me cago en ......gracias por las felicidadees....


----------



## said

hola, recien hice la fuente dual de 1.2 a 30 v, en el protoboard me funciono perfecto, la solde a la placa y todo seguia bien, despues cuando intente montar todo en una caja decidi probar una ves mas para ver si todo seguia bien, pero al medir la tension negativa me da 0 ! y no se mueve de ahi, giro el potenciometro y no pasa nada, se queda en 0 v!   me fije tambien y el regulador LM337 estaba super caliente, entonces decidi checar nuevamente todo para ver si por error habia causado un corto o algun cable suelto, pero no! todo estaba bien, entonces no me quedo mas remedio que volver hacer el circuito, compre nuevo material (por si las dudas) y rearme el circuito de la fuente dual en el proto, volvio a funcionar perfecto, entonces solde todo a una placa y ahorita lo pruebo y las tensiones positivas me las da perfectas de 1.2 a 30 v, no hay problema pero al medir las negativas solo me da 0 v! no se mueve de ahi ! y ademas el regulador LM337 se calienta demasiado ! igual que la primera ves, quiero aclarar que esta ves arme todo con mas cuidado y compre nuevo material, que pasa ? porque esta calentandose y porque a la salida de los negativos solo me da 0v ?, alguien podria ayudarme ?, la salida de los positivos me da excelente en eso no hay problema, no entiendo que este pasando, solo me funciona la parte positiva


----------



## anthony123

Quizás  estes cometiendo un error en la posicion de los pines!


----------



## said

gracias por contestar anthony, pero no creo que sea eso, ya que fue lo primero que revise, y ya lo he revisado varias veces, ya vi las hojas de especificaciones, y esque se que es raro pero cuando lo solde funcionaba, si funcionaba toda la fuente tanto positivos y negativos, tan solo la quise poner en la caja y volver a probar y la parte negativa dejo de funcionar, no me explico que paso, pense que habia un corto o que algo se desoldo sin querer,  ahora que la volvi armar por segunda ves esta pasando lo mismo, es mucha coincidencia pero sigo revisando y nose que es lo que pase ,   ya saque la placa de la caja, y nada, segun yo le esta llegando demasiada corriente al regulador LM337 y se esta autoprotegiendo por eso se calienta, pero no entiendo como es que sucede eso  es frustrante


----------



## VichoT

Holas.said.Disculpa pero podrias hacerme el favor de postear el link dunde sale el palno del afuente ala cual te refieres. eske he estado desconectadodel foro ultimamente y nu se de ke fuente hablan.

ademas dices ke los voltajes negativos se te van a cero solo cuando probaste la fuente en su caja? y ke ademas el CI sete calienta?...ya pensaste en la masa? recuerda ke cuando tienes una fuente dual,partida,simetrica o como sea ke le llames el negativo no puede ir a masa estars haciendo un pte.... en estos casos creas una tierra virtual y de ahy sacas tu masa.

BYE!


----------



## said

hola vicho, gracias, mira este es el link de la fuente dual o simetrica que estoy haciendo    

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

la fuente me funciona solo para las tensiones positivas, las negativas simplemente el multimetro me da 0 v siempre,  no se mueve de ahi y el regulador lm337 se super calienta, esto pasa tanto adentro o afuera de la caja, es decir funciona perfecto para las positivas nadamas y respecto a lo de masa,  tengo conectado como esta el circuito del link (la fuente dual) , nose a que te refieras especificamente con conectar a masa la parte negativa,  si te refieres a que haga contacto con alguna parte metalica de la caja o algo asi, no lo hace, la tengo separada y te digo, la tengo tal como el circuito,    

aunque ahora me surgieron mas dudas, veo que en el enlace que te estoy poniendo ponen las partes de los reguladores lm317 y lm337 ( vin  vout   adj )   pero en las hojas de especificaciones vienen de otro modo, tendre que ver ese asusnto :S


----------



## jose_flash

puede ser que se haya roto el LM337...

a mi la primera prueba con la fuente con un solo LM317T me iba bien pero luego se rompio....

suerte


----------



## VichoT

Holas.Said. toy deacuerdo con Jose_Flash.es probable ke se halla roto el LM337 con alguna mala prueba. verificalo   (tension de entrada,tension de ajuste y tension de salida)

a ke te refieres con ke no sale en la hojas de datos el tema del ajuste ( vin vout adj )....?

BYE!


----------



## masterdock

muy buenas a todos estoy estudiando ing electronica y voy en 3 semestre tengo una pregunta muy importante que hacerles y es la siguiente: tenia que presentar una fuente dual de 30 V  a 1.5A es mas o menos como el de este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/ ,cuando lo termine el voltaje negativo era de solo 26V y el positivo era de 30V pense que era cuestion del transformador pero no, pues este tiene voltaje 27-0-27 lo mande a hacer por que no se conseguia de 24-0-24 , y la fuente aunque el negativo no sacaba lo esperado funcionaba muy bien, en fin cuando ibamos a hacer un experimento un compañero utilizo mi fuente para alimentar un operacional con 22V que segun el en el datasheet del elemento asi decia, lo que ocurrio despues fue que el operacionel se revento y al rato mi fuente comenzo a oler a quemado cuando la destape el LM337 se habia tostado logico no marcaba voltaje y el LM317 marcaba mas de 30V, lo unico que creo que ocurrio es que cuando el operacional se revento fue como si virtualmente hubiera colocado las puntas de V+ y V- juntas ¿sera que fue esto la causa del daño en mi fuente?
¿si es asi como puedo proteger la fuente contra un corto como estos?, ¿si no fue asi que pudo haber sido ? y otra pregunta mas ¿como es el sentido de la corriente en el LM337? entiendo mas  o menos el sentido de la corriente en el LM317 que cuando hay un corto, el capacitor que esta en la salida se descarga atravez del Vout del LM pero el diodo desvia esta corriente impidiendo que entre en el regulador y por mas que quiero entender el diseño de la parte de regulacion negativa con respecto a la corriente pues no logro entender, les agradeceria si me pueden orientar un poco con respecto a eso de las corrientes negativas muchas gracias


----------



## interdevill

tengo este problema? ya tengo todo el material, pero el transformador q tengo es de 48v, no pasa nada si uso un divisor de voltaje con resistencias para obtener los 24v.

supongo q no pero tengo esa peuqeña espina q quiero sacar... y saben si se puede acer un arreglo para q no entregue corriente de mas. porq no se cuanto entrega el transformador.

Espero q puedan contestarme. GRACIAS.


----------



## DJ-AS

Y cómo se hace si el transformador no tiene tap central o punto medio? En algún lugar había visto como se hacía el puente rectificador pero no recuerdo adonde está.


----------



## DJ-AS

Ya sé como se hace. :$


----------



## RyuAran

Soy principiante en esto de las fuentes, es mi primer proyecto como electrónico...
Bueno, todo esta muy bien el circuito, las especificaciones que se publicaron en post anteriores, todo genial y se los agradezco.

1) Mi duda es si puedo reducir la corriente que entrega esta fuente, no sé, tal vez 500mA.
2) Si no como hacer variar la corriente.

Para el caso 1) se me ocurre que esto se lograría con un transformador de menos corriente.
Para el caso 2), honestamente no tengo idea.

Me conformo con lo primero, eso será suficiente ya que segun sé lo segundo que pido es más dificil.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## RyuAran

Uy, creo que no se publico bien, mi duda es con respecto a la fuente que publico Li on:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/

Una disculpa por crear un tema nuevo, no soy tan experta en esto de los foros, y bueno, mis unicos rescursos antes de esto, pues solo eran mis maestros y los libros.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola RyuAran, creo que lo más sencillo es usar un transformador que entregue menor corriente, te ahorras modificar cualquier cosa 

Saludos.


----------



## electrotux

Hola a todos!

Esta es la primera vez que me decido a armar un circuito del foro. La verdad es que soy bastante patoso y miedoso a la hora de montar algo, ya que aun que llevo tres años en la universidad estudiando ingeniería electrónica cuando toca montar cualquier circuito abuso siempre del compañero    O sea que la teoría la llevo más o menos bien, pero la práctica ya es otra cosa.

Dicho esto, me gustaría mucho armar al fin esta fuente (la de Li-ion tal y como él la posteó, con sólo un LM317/LM337) pero tengo algunas cuestiones que me gustaría que alguien me respondiera si no es molestia:

1) ¿Qué potencia deben soportar las resistencias que están en serie con los potenciómetros dado que la corriente que circule a traves de ellos variará según la posición del cursor de los potenciómetros? ¿con 0,5w me bastará?

2) Fogonazo ¿a qué se debe esa insistencia de conectar los 3 pines de los potenciómetros si al fin y al cabo 2 de ellos estan cortocircuitadas?

3) ¿El disipador de los LM, cómo tiene que ser de grande? ¿Como el de anthony123? No acabo de ver la respuesta entre los comentarios del inicio del hilo de mcrven y electroaficionado. Agradecería muchísimo una foto del tipo de disipador exacto.

4) Si quiero añadir un LED justo a la salida del puente rectificador, es decir, en bornes del C de 1000uF, rojo para la fuente positiva y verde para la negativa para indicar cuándo la fuente está conectada a la red, supongo que con una R de 2200 ohms para cada uno ya me valdrá, no?
¿potencia que debe soportar esa resistencia? ¿aproximadamente 22^2 / 2200 = 0,22W?

Repito que mi intención es hacer el montaje exactamente como el del esquema de Li-ion, sin más complicaciones que el añadido de los LEDs de aviso de encendido.
Si alguien tiene respuesta para alguna de las preguntas pues perfecto porque me daría el empujón definitivo para armar de una vez esta maravillosa fuente.

Saludos desde Barcelona!


----------



## electroaficionado

Amigo electrolux:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-multiple-regulada-13154/

Primero que todo, te paso el link a la fuente que yo me arme desde cero. Esta hecha con dos LM371 en paralelo, más dos reguladores fijos. No tiene etapa negativa. La finalidad es que veas el tamaño de los disipadores. Esos disipadores son sacados de una fuente de PC quemada, que me salió gratis.  Hasta donde lo probe, que no fue mucho proque ando con muy poco tiempo hace mucho tiempo, esos disipadores andaban bien, incluso en voltajes bajos. Si le pones uno de esos a cada regulador, estas sobrado, yo creo que hasta con uno solo para los dos anda.

Las resistencias que van a los potes no necesitan ser de mucho (cuando el pote baja, también el votlaje). Con 1/2 andas bien.

Lo de los pines creo que es más que nada una cuestión de costumbre, yo no se realmente la justificación, pero siempre lo hago.

Con respecto a la resistencia... (yo me ahorre el tema, poniendo un interruptor general con luz de neon) Supongamos que el transformador saca 24 V, despues de los rectificadores tienes unos 33V o algo asi, Debes tener una caída en R de 31V @ .020A, o sea que R=1.5KOhm o un poquito más, en especial para el rojo que con 015 ya brilla.
La potencia es I*V = .62W, para estar seguros, 1W.

Un consejo adicional, verifica poner todos los diodos de protección correctamente. No recuerdo si falta alguno en la fuente simétrica, en la mía puse todos los que sugiere el datasheet. Utiliza el esquemático (que esta en la dire que te pase), para comparar.

Saludos y ya nos cuentas como vas.


----------



## electrotux

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta electroaficionado. Las 4 preguntas de un plomazo y con fotos y esquemas incluidos! Gracias!

Cuando pueda reharé el diseño y cálculos de lo que va a ser mi fuente de entre la de este post y la que tú montaste, compraré los componentes, disipadores, etc y por supuesto, iré comentando los progresos.

Saludos!


----------



## sdantiago pinz{on

saludos a todos
yo soy como nuevo en esto y tengo unas dudas sobre la fuente de Li-ION dual...yo la hice pero la hice con un transformador de 12-0-12 1A y pues el voltaje de salida varia entre 1.5 y 15 mas o menos y cuando la pongo en 10 V le pongo una resistencia de potencia de 10 ohms y el voltaje se cae a 7.5 mas o menos... me dijeron que le conectara unos transistores 2n3055 y 2n2955 pero no se como!

que funcion cumplirian esos transistores y de cuanto me quedaría la corriente salida?
 que le puedo poner para que no se me caiga el voltaje al ponerle la resistencia?y como!?


----------



## electroaficionado

Lo que te esta pasando es que le estas sacando el ampere completo.

Esto trae aparejadas varias cosas... El transformador queda sacando la lengua... los capacitores no te bancan demasiado, etc.

El transformador tiene que tener un sobrediseño, ya que siempre cuando trabaje al limite sufrira una caida de tensión.

Yo le daria un 25% mas o menos.

Por otro lado, los capacitores de 1100 para 1A no son demasiado lujo, más con un transformador que no da mucho exceso de corriente y voltaje.

En definitiva, le pides a tu fuente más de loq ue puede dar.

Lo de los transistores a tui no te va a funcionar, dado que lo que te limita es el transformador y no los reguladores.

Ademas deberias tener cuidado ya que si ponees un regulador en corto se autoprotege (o deberia)

Si pones en corto un transistor explota y ya (o deberia )

Saludos


----------



## frivas

tenho una duda con la fuente variable tengo un lm338 que tipo de diodo tengo que ponerle para protegerla contra cortocircuitos


----------



## Fogonazo

El LM338 se "Autoproteje" contra cortocircuitos y sobre temperatura.

Me imagino que hablas de los diodos de proteccion por descarga o tension inversa en salida.

Uno va en paralelo con la salida apuntando a positivo (Polarizado en inversa) Anodo a GND y Catodo a (+)
El otro se conecta entre la entrada y la salida del LM338 anodo a la salida y catodo a la entrada (Tambien queda polarizado en inversa)


----------



## frivas

y me funcionara un 1N4005


----------



## Fogonazo

Si
Olvide poner que tipo de diodo se podria emplear.

1N4001 al 1N4007 cualquiera te sirve


----------



## Davichito

Holas buenas espero que respondan mis preguntas:

- Tengo un transformador de 0-20v de 1 A,
quiero saber si lo pongo a 10v mi fuente, y conecto una resistencia de 10 ohm
me seguira botando 10v?, o trato de comprar un transformador de mas amperios
o esta bien asi.

gracias


----------



## electroaficionado

Puede ser que te quede corto. Por lo general se le considera un sobre diseño de un 25% al menos para que el transformador no trabaje al límite.
Hay que ver de que calidad es el transformador y como esta calculado. Algunos dicen 1A y andan bien a esa corriente, y hay otros que dicen !A y le sacas 800mA y ya quieren decir basta. La calidad influye.
Yo calculo que puedes utilizarlo perfectamente mientras le saques menos corriente que un ampere, y que habra que probarlo en caso de querer acercarte mucho al ampere. 

Saludos.


----------



## Nano-kun

hola, tengo pensado hacer este circuito como mi primer proyecto fuera de la universidad. Mi duda es:

-El potenciometro de 2k regulara de 1.2v a 30v? me parece mucho

-No me ha quedado muy claro donde tengo que poner el disipador de calor.

-Si pongo un condensador de mas capacidad conseguire mejores resultados?

Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado

El pote debería ser de 5K, lineal, y de ser posible multivuelta (si el bolsillo telo permite). No se a que te refieres con "mucho".

El disipador va muy pegadito al regulador de voltaje, el LM317. Separado de éste solo por la pastilla aislante de mica y la grasa siliconada conductora (o lo qeu sea que le pongas).

El condensador anda con 1100uF, mejor si es de unos 2200 uF por ampere de salida, y si estas aburrido le pones uno de 4700 pero ya me parece mucho. Todo depende de a que te refieres con mejores resultados y de varias otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nano-kun

en que se diferencia poner uno de 2200u o uno de 1100u? consigo mejorar el rizado.....pero para que exactamente si con uno de 1100 ya tengo suficiente para que gastarme el dinero en uno de 2200u?   
en cuanto a los disipador....y lo de la silicona...uf...a eso mis conocimientos no han llegao...no he pasado de hacer circuitos en la universidad y al terminar los desmontamos....nunca he tenido que usar disipador porque mis circuitos son temporales...


----------



## electroaficionado

Si el circuito dura mas de lo que tarda en pasar los ciento y tantos grados que soporta, se volvera mas temporal que de costumbre... 
En cuanto a los capacitores, habria uqe hacer un buen estudio, que depende de muchso factores... Si tienes espacio, mejor poner 2200


----------



## eb7ctx

Davichito dijo:
			
		

> Holas buenas espero que respondan mis preguntas:
> 
> - Tengo un transformador de 0-20v de 1 A,
> quiero saber si lo pongo a 10v mi fuente, y conecto una resistencia de 10 ohm
> me seguira botando 10v?, o trato de comprar un transformador de mas amperios
> o esta bien asi.
> 
> gracias



Buenas, los fabricantes tienen la costumbre de confundirnos, te lo explico: les gusta decir la potencia total consumida, no la suministrada, que en el mejor caso es del 80% y si es de calidad media calcula un 60% menos. Osea de 1 watio que te dicen tu aprovechas 0.6 vatios  600 miliW


----------



## laurata04

hola amigos, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que armar una fuente dual de 1 amperio y +- 30 voltios, con lm317 y lm337 y el profesor nos dio este circuito  http://treselem3ntos.blogspot.com/2005/11/fuente-de-alimentacion-dual-variable.html
ya he comprado la mayoria de las cosas solo me faltan los disipadores y el transformador de 1 amperio pero fui a pedirlo d 30 voltios y me dijeron que solo habia de 24 como hago para conseguir 30 voltios?`porfavor ayudenme me queda menos de un mes para hacerla.  estuve viendo la fuente de aca y me parecio interesante nose si me pueden aconsejar se lo agradeceria enormemente!


----------



## Fogonazo

Puedes colocar electrolíticos de 35 V (Que es un valor estandar)


----------



## laurata04

voy a intentarlo gracias! y te aviso, a ora cosita si le quiero agregar un display ya sea analogo o digital seria mucho problema o lo puedo colocar facilmente? perdona tanta preguntadera


----------



## electroaficionado

laurata04 dijo:
			
		

> el transformador de 1 amperio pero fui a pedirlo d 30 voltios y me dijeron que solo habia de 24 como hago para conseguir 30 voltios?



Cuando rectifiques la tension sube y aun con la caida de los reguladores y demas tendras 30V y más tambien en la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

laurata04 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que armar una fuente dual de 1 amperio y +- 30 voltios, con lm317 y lm337 y el profesor nos dio este circuito  *http://treselem3ntos.blogspot.com/2005/11/fuente-de-alimentacion-dual-variable.html*
> ya he comprado la mayoria de las cosas solo me faltan los disipadores y el transformador de 1 amperio pero fui a pedirlo d 30 voltios y me dijeron que solo habia de 24 como hago para conseguir 30 voltios?`porfavor ayudenme me queda menos de un mes para hacerla.  estuve viendo la fuente de aca y me parecio interesante nose si me pueden aconsejar se lo agradeceria enormemente!



En el enlace de la cita dice las características del trtansformador: Primario 127VAC; Secundario 48VAC con toma central, para una corriente de 2 A.

Tu mencionas un transformador de 30V sin toma central y ese no es el requerido para la fuente que te indicó el profesor.

Con el transformador indicado vas a obtener los resultados planteados en el diagrama sugerido por tu profesor.

Suerte:


----------



## laurata04

gracias! yo como no se muy bien como leer los circuitos apenas estoy aprendiendo no me percate de eso gracias por notificarme esto sino hubiese comprado ya el de un amperio y quien sabe que hubiese hecho.


----------



## mauriciomaya57

hola,, una pregunta,,, como puedo hacer para limitar la corriente de salida hacia la carga,, ya que voy a usar la fuente dual para alimentar circuitos electronicos de muy baja potencia,,,,    seria genial que la corriente tmbn se pudiese regular,,, 

de antemano gracias,,,,


----------



## electroaficionado

Una opcion es usar otro LM317 como limitador de corriente... En el datasheet sale como usarlo en esa configuracion


----------



## th3_gandaku

...ps wenO llegue algo tarde a este foro...ps primero lei una pregunta ...la cual dice...¿para que me sirve que una fuente simetrica...osea con voltage + y -? ..ps en el caso de electronica digital...hay algunos componentes ( especificamente integrados ) que requieren una alimentacion positiva y negativa como tambien el GND, es el caso del  LM741   que es un amplificador operacional...mas conocido como OPAM   wenO y ps iO tambien les recomiendo que se armen esa fuente...que mas adelante les servira muchO ya para sis proyectos etc ...


saludOS !


----------



## eb7ctx

laurata04 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que armar una fuente dual de 1 amperio y +- 30 voltios, con lm317 y lm337 y el profesor nos dio este circuito  http://treselem3ntos.blogspot.com/2005/11/fuente-de-alimentacion-dual-variable.html
> ya he comprado la mayoria de las cosas solo me faltan los disipadores y el transformador de 1 amperio pero fui a pedirlo d 30 voltios y me dijeron que solo habia de 24 como hago para conseguir 30 voltios?`porfavor ayudenme me queda menos de un mes para hacerla.  estuve viendo la fuente de aca y me parecio interesante nose si me pueden aconsejar se lo agradeceria enormemente!



Hola Laurata04, el calculo de la corriente eficaz de una corriente alterna se obtine multiplicado el valor de dicha corriente por la raiz cuadrada de dos (1.41) con lo cual tendrias un valor distinto 

ejemplo: 24 vol AC (alterna) * 1.41 = 33.84  que con la caída de tensión por consumo se te quedara en 28 o 30 vol. justo lo que necesitas. Esto lo tendrás que tener en cuenta cuando compres los condensadores electrolíticos de entrada (los que van justo después del puente rectificador)


----------



## electroaficionado

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Laurata04, el calculo de la corriente eficaz de una corriente alterna se obtine multiplicado el valor de dicha corriente por la raiz cuadrada de dos (1.41) con lo cual tendrias un valor distinto



Y reciencito me entero que la corriente eficaz se mide en voltios...


----------



## eb7ctx

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Laurata04, el calculo de la corriente eficaz de una corriente alterna se obtine multiplicado el valor de dicha corriente por la raiz cuadrada de dos (1.41) con lo cual tendrias un valor distinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y reciencito me entero que la corriente eficaz se mide en voltios...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Perdón don perfecto, voltios o DDP diferencia de potencial...en esta parte del mundo cometemos este error llamamos "corriente"  vulgarmente a los voltios o tensión ...
un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Perdón don perfecto, voltios o DDP diferencia de potencial...en esta parte del mundo cometemos este error llamamos "corriente"  vulgarmente a los voltios o tensión ...
> un saludo



No te lo tomes como una ofensa, pero al menos aqui esta bueno que hablemos con la propiedad del caso, si es que todos estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Además, piensa que quien lee puede ser un estudiante, a quien le puede costar un error como ese, y aqui mas que cualquier cosa se valora el que se pueda aprender.  

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx

Si señor, tienes toda la razón..ya te comente que fue un lasus linguae inducido por ciertos modismos locales, no me ofendo hombre¡¡ uno ya calza canas...jeje
Un saludo


PD. espero que no tomaras mal lo de don perfecto, es que te va al pelo...jeje


----------



## electroaficionado

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> PD. espero que no tomaras mal lo de don perfecto, es que te va al pelo...jeje




Mmm.. No le veo la razon...
Mi pelo sera perfecto?


----------



## ventoar

jona te quiero hacer una pregunta ¿cuals son los reguladores que se usa la version TO-220 o TO-03


----------



## electroaficionado

Se habia discutido eso, la fuente que presento Jona estaba en base al To220, que dan 1A cada uno. Los To03 se habian sugerido como "menos confiables" y mas caros por algunos usuarios. 
Depende mas que nada del gusto personal, la fuente anda igual.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Hola.. a todos los presentes.. (saludos especiales para el amigo franco ehh)..! Ya que han reabierto el tema pss voy a plantear mi duda..! Lo que sucede es lo siguiente: El viejo amigo Mario (mcrven) me comento que para medir el nivel del ripple de la fuente debia usar el tester en funcion de merdir AC y que el valor no debia pasar de los 0,5 V! En ese instante fui a realizar la prueba y resulto un impresionante e increible 10 VAC! ME quede paralizado..! Me parecion super extraño..! Lo primero que se vino a la mente fue que habia colocado una inductancia (que la saque de una fuente de PC.. bien robusta por cierto..) [La coloque porque uso la fuente en RF y no queria ruido por la AC]...! Que opinan uds? Que puede ser?


----------



## eb7ctx

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. a todos los presentes.. (saludos especiales para el amigo franco ehh)..! Ya que han reabierto el tema pss voy a plantear mi duda..! Lo que sucede es lo siguiente: El viejo amigo Mario (mcrven) me comento que para medir el nivel del ripple de la fuente debia usar el tester en funcion de merdir AC y que el valor no debia pasar de los 0,5 V! En ese instante fui a realizar la prueba y resulto un impresionante e increible 10 VAC! ME quede paralizado..! Me parecion super extraño..! Lo primero que se vino a la mente fue que habia colocado una inductancia (que la saque de una fuente de PC.. bien robusta por cierto..) [La coloque porque uso la fuente en RF y no queria ruido por la AC]...! Que opinan uds? Que puede ser?




Anthony , para que el tester no te engañe tienes que poner un condensador en serie, de papel bien grande 0,5 mf o mas (la continua presente aunque sea pulsante engaña el instrumento) y si lo haces con uno analógico (de aguja) mejor


----------



## anthony123

mmmmm          No entendi mucho tu solucion..! A que te refieres con "condensador de papel grande? Sirve uno de ceramica?


----------



## Fogonazo

Te sirve cualquier condensador (Cerámico, poliéster, papel. Etc) y la idea es bloquear la CC al multímetro

Esto del capacitor en serie con la punta del multímetro ¿ No te lo había comentado en otra ocasión ?


----------



## anthony123

Creo que si..! Pero estaba orientado a la salida del 555! No pense que servia para esto tambien..!

Saludos Fogo.! Tiempo sin hablar contigo.:!


----------



## eb7ctx

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmmm          No entendi mucho tu solucion..! A que te refieres con "condensador de papel grande? Sirve uno de ceramica?



Perdón me refería a un condensador no polarizado, es que los de aislante poliester se les llama "familiarmente" de papel, y los los mas frecuentes son esos cuadrados, rectangulares que se emplean en las aplicaciones de corriente alterna.


----------



## ina85

hola...

tengo algunas dudas con respecto a los condensadores
sé que los de 1micro son de tantalio. pero los de 1000micros y 10 micros?

otra pregunta,,...en q lugar van ubicados los disipadores ya que nos los veo en el circuito...gracias


----------



## eb7ctx

ina85 dijo:
			
		

> hola...
> 
> tengo algunas dudas con respecto a los condensadores
> sé que los de 1micro son de tantalio. pero los de 1000micros y 10 micros?
> 
> otra pregunta,,...en q lugar van ubicados los disipadores ya que nos los veo en el circuito...gracias



Los de 1000 mf y 10 mf suelen ser "electrolíticos" polarizados

 (los que llevan dentro una pasta que hace aumentar la capacidad entre las laminas de aluminio aisladas con papel) el de 10mf también puede ser de tántalo pero es mas barato y lo mismo de eficaz el electrolítico

Los disipadores van fijados a los reguladores mediante un tornillo y tienen que estar aislador del chasis o cualquier otro conductor o bien colocar una membrana de silicona aislante que venden para eso y se coloca entre el regulador y el disipador


----------



## luchoo1990

Hola queria comentar ciertas dudas que tengo para hacer un voltimetro digital
¿como saco 5V de la fuente de Li-ion ?
quiero que los 5V salgan de la fuente echa
quiero alimentar el voltimetro digital que esta en la hoja Nº4 de
( http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/intersil/fn3082.pdf )
¿como debo hacer mi divisor de tension en los pines 30,31 para adaptar la tension de la fuente de Li-ion?

saludos


----------



## Lucio

hola , una consulta como se que mi trasformador no esta malogrado. lo que pasa es que cuando yo mido el  voltaje en la parte del puente de diodos me arroja cero , se deberá a que estoy en el modo de medición dc y la onda en ese tramos (puente de diodos) aún no es continua.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mide el voltaje del transformador en CA, sí tienes voltaje y es el esperado entonces está bien. 
Una vez que haz verificado el funcionamiento del transformador, mira si los diodos están bien conectados o si están en buen estado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola luchoo1990.
No sé si solucionaste tu duda, para que es el voltímetro, para usarlo como indicador de voltaje de la fuente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guillkiller

bueno gracias por todo... hay lei medio medio todo el post pero no encontre la solucion a mi problema... pasa que estoy sacando 3 fuentes una de 5v la otra de +-12 y la otra de 1.2 a 30v variable, cada una a 1 amp, tengo 2 transformadores porque ninguno me da los 3 amperios que necesito, la pregunta es como hago para conetar los transformadores? pasa que pruebo uno conectado a la red y funciona, el otro tambien pero cuando los pongo los dos juntos a la red... (paralelo) se me cae el voltaje entre los terminales a 0 y ademas mido continuidad y me dice que hubiera corto entre los terminales de los transformadores? ya probe polaridad de los transformadores y nada ... no tendra nada que ver que los transformadores son distintos? unos u TR1(12v--0v---12v) y otro es un 509(9v--6v--0v--6v--9v).. agradeceria si alguno me colaborara


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes poner como es tu fuente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guillkiller

bueno aquí están las fotos... esta el esquemático, el pcb  faltando unir unas cuantas cosas, al final aun así en supuesto corto el circuito esta funcionando, pasa que el 7912 estaba quemado y me ponía valores extraños a la salida pero no se, si al final alguno sabe que sucede con los transformadores muchas gracias


----------



## Guillkiller

Bueno e aquí fotitos del éxito... al final no pude colocar un suiche para controlar la fuente dual de +-12 así que quedo directa  y utilice su suiche para encender el fan  la de 30v regulable y la de 5v si tienen encendido individual, ademas del power button atras de la fuente...


----------



## anthony123

Excelente trabajo..! A medida que vallas trabajando en electronica, te darás cuenta de lo importante que se tornará tener una fuente como la tuya.


----------



## Lucio

Hola muchachos yo implementado el clasico proyecto de la fuente de alimentacion en mi caso dual de 0 a 15vpp en el caso (+) y de 0 a -15 en el otro caso esto lo hice con unos integrados lm317 y lm337 , aqui les adjunto el circuito esquemático , si en caso lo quieren revisar o quizas les sirva para otra cosa, mi duda es si alguien me puede dar una idea de como a mis salidas variables les puoedo agregar algo mas para que yo finalmente posea salidas variables (+) y  (-) y ademas una salida fija de 12v y otra salida fija de 5v y si me pueden sugerir algun circuito de algun circuito para que mi fuente la muestre con indicadores digitales y no con el clasico con los clasicos indicadores analogicos con aguja , les agradecería que me sugirieran algo. De antemano les agredezco su buena colaboración.


----------



## Guillkiller

bueno ps 1ro que todo para no tener el clásico indicador de agujas necesitaras
- caso complicado: un conversor A/D del numero de bits que requieras con su respectivo acondicionamiento, luego la etapa de conversiones que te lleven eso a bcd y de ahí a 7 segmentos luego al display.

-caso fácil, cualquier microcontrolador sea pic, freescale etc en el cual programas el conversor AD y utilizas unas salidas para los displays, esto conlleva su respectiva etapa de programación

si de verdad lo quieres hacer te recomiendo la del micro por ser (a mi parecer) mas barata ya que el conversor tiene casi el mismo precio del micro sino es mas caro, además de contener menos hardware, sino sabes programar aprendes c es sencillo, pero si de verdad no sabes ps el la del conversor es la otra alternativa.

Con respecto tu fuente primero debes tener en cuenta que si sacas del mismo transformador la corriente que entrega cada fuente se reduce, y ps te tocaría hacer lo mismo que tienes hecho pero con 7805 y 7812 en vez de lm317, por ahí hay muchos diagramas al respecto.


----------



## Lucio

Si muchas gracias, la idea del microcontrolador pero pucha lastimosamente no se casi nada de programación, no habra otra manera la cual no tenga que ver con la programacion para sacar un indicador digital?


----------



## Lucio

hola muchachos otro de mis consultas , es que en mi proyecto yo tengo salidas variables entre -15 +15 v como ago para tener a la salida salidas fijas de 5 y 12v usando la misma salida que son 3 cables el cable del medio tierra al costado cable de voltaje positivo y al otro lado cables de voltaje negativo en mi placa une una bornera de salidas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lucio dijo:
			
		

> ...... es que en mi proyecto yo tengo salidas variables entre -15 +15 v como ago para tener a la salida salidas fijas de 5 y 12v usando la misma salida que son 3 cables ....


Eso se trato en otro post (Fuente fija variable)

Esta es una alternativa, según la posición el conmutador la fuente se ajusta con un potenciómetro o un preset, con el preset ajustas tu fuente a 5VCC (Y si repites el esquema también a 12VCC), los led´s te indican que tensión tienes en tu salida, azul=fija 5VCC, roja=variable


----------



## Lucio

hola muchachos una pregunta asi saltada me gustaria simular el circuito de la fuente dual  de voltaje la clásica la que usa los lm317 y lm337 he usado el simulador spice pero no encuentro los integrados lm337 y lm 337 en las librerias de este software y lo otro es que no se como podria simular a un potenciometro no se que me pueden sugerir


----------



## Catman9139

ey de q ue  feunte  hablann es  de  esta¿¿¿   http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
La fuente en http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm 
está mal diseñada o mal dibujada. Ya que funciona como una *fuente de voltaje variable*, pero *no regulada*, los reguladores de voltaje *LM317 y LM337 no cumple su función de regulador de manera correcta*.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> La fuente en http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm
> está mal diseñada o mal dibujada. Ya que funciona como una *fuente de voltaje variable*, pero *no regulada*, los reguladores de voltaje *LM317 y LM337 no cumple su función de regulador de manera correcta*.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Es correcta tu observación, y es válida para las demás fuentes basadas en los reguladores que mencionas.
La fuentes de voltaje regulado son cómo esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm o, similares.

Saludos:


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Yo sólo me refiero a la fuente http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm 
porque los reguladores no están siendo empleados correctamente. En otras palabras no funcionan como lo indica la hoja de datos.
Yo creo que los reguladores de voltaje LM317 y LM337 si se conectan de la manera correcta, si son buenos reguladores de voltaje. Cosa que no ocurre en el diseño de esta fuente http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm
Como ya dije, también puede ser que esté mal dibujado el diágrama eléctrico, si este es el caso la regulación sería mejor, pero aun así, no de las mejores. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí hay una fuente con los reguladores de voltaje LM317 y LM337:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Catman9139

hola  aficionado , pue s  yo no enteiendo cual  es la  diferencia  entre  variable  y regulable',?  no es lo mismo?  pro  que yo ya  tengo  todo el materiañ para hacer  esta   http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm 
pero  por que  dices que es  variable y no regulada?  podrias expliarme  eso please


----------



## mcrven

Catman9139 dijo:
			
		

> hola  aficionado , pue s  yo no enteiendo cual  es la  diferencia  entre  variable  y regulable',?  no es lo mismo?  pro  que yo ya  tengo  todo el materiañ para hacer  esta   http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm
> pero  por que  dices que es  variable y no regulada?  podrias expliarme  eso please



A ver si podemos aclarar algo Catman, variable significa que se puede variar o modificar la tensión de la salida de una fuente, a voluntad. Eso se logra modificando la posición del control apropiado hasta leer en los bornes de salida, con un voltímetro, la tensión deseada.

Ahora, cuando se habla de tensión "regulada", se hace en el entendido de que, una vez fijada, esta se mantenga invariable sin importar la carga a la cual se le somete.

El caso de las fuentes basadas en los ICs LM317 y LM337 y, cómo ya indique antes, ciertamente se puede variar el voltaje de salida pero, este tipo "reguladores", que dentro de cierto rango sí lo son, no cumplen con el mantenimiento preciso de la tensión de salida pues, no cuentan con un sistema de lazo cerrado con feed-back invertido para poder lograr el efecto real de regulación. Esto sólo es posible con reguladores de precisión tipo LM723, L146, L200 y otros que escapan a la memoria.

Sin embargo, la fuente4 de Comunidad electrónicos, no tiene ningún inconveniente de diseño, ni error cómo alega "elaficionado". Si la construyes sin errores funcionará perfectamente y funcionará dentro de cierto rango de regulación aceptable.

Tanto la fuente presentada por Li-Ion, cómo la de Jona, la construida por anthony123 y otros, cómo la fuente 4 de Comunidad están correctamente diseñadas. Sólo difieren en un pequeño detalle: las publicadas aquí dicen* Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio*. La de Comunidad dice: *Fuente de alimentación simétrica regulada y variable 0 a 30V 2A*.  La gran diferencia entre las dos, está en el hecho de que, la de Li-Ion comienza dede 1.2V y -1.2V, mientra que la fuente4 comienza desde los 0V (Cero voltios). Para lograrlo se aprovecha la caida de tensión sobre los LEDs del lado contrario, para vencer el off-set de 1.2V de cada IC, llevándolos así a cero sobre un negativo, o positivo, según el caso, virtual.

*Elaficionado*, en los datasheet colocan algunas sugerencias para el uso de los componentes, cuando se requiere manejarlos con toda la propiedad del caso, se deben pedir al fabricante las Notas de Aplicación con el diagrama exacto de cada IC. A partir de ahí se diseña sin más limitaciones que la creatividad y los conocimientos adquiridos, siempre dentro de los parámetros de seguridad indicados por el fabricante mismo.

Saludos:


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Una *fuente de voltaje regulada o constante *es cuando el *voltaje de salida no cambia *con el *cambio de la corriente de carga*, por ejemplo, si tengo una fuente de voltaje regulada de 12V-1A, esto quiere decir que en el rango de corriente de carga de 0 a 1A, el voltaje permanece en 12V.
Una *fuente de voltaje variable *es cuando tú puedes *optar o elegir un voltaje mediante un control*, pero esto, no quiere decir, *que este voltaje permanezca constante o fijo con el cambio de la corriente de carga*. Un ejemplo típico de una fuente de voltaje variable son los adaptadores AC-DC de 3V, 4.5V,...12V, también conocidos como eliminadores de pilas, donde tú eliges un voltaje, pero este voltaje varía con la corriente de carga. Para evitar que los voltajes varíen con la corriente de carga se emplean los reguladores de voltaje.
Hay fuentes de voltaje variables que se diseñan con reguladores de voltaje, que te permiten escoger un voltaje de salida que no se ve afectado por la corriente de carga.
Si te fijas aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
Es un ejemplo de una fuente de voltaje variable regulada.

La fuente que piensa construir, es una fuente de voltaje variable, pero no regulada, y repito esto, porque aunque esté diseñada con dos reguladores de voltaje, estos no están siendo usados de la manera correcta o como indica la hoja de datos. También he dicho que el circuito puede estar mal dibujado, ya que haciendo un pequeño cambio en el dibujo, los reguladores quedarían conectados de manera correcta.

Pero, como yo no lo he diseñado, no sé si el dibujo original está correcto o no.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Catman9139

hola broters  pue s  gracias por  resolver  las  dudas  peu s aqui ando  de nuevo 
jejej, entonces es posible que esta  fuente  no me  sirva  o  este  en riesgo de  quemarse  en caso de no estar  regulada, y bueno como podrian  ser las m odificaciones paara que  si funcione esta fuente elaficionado?,  y  otr a mas ,  para que  sireven los  transistores ademas de los bc548 y bc558, sobres  todo para que son los  tips?'  gracias que  chido  foro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los transistores TIP cumplen la función de incrementar la capacidad de corriente, los transistores BC cumplen la función de limitar la corriente en caso de cortocircuito.
Las modificaciones que yo haría están marcados con líneas rojas.

Pongo el circuito original, y el circuito modificado para que los compares.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Catman9139

hola aficionado  muchas  gracias por el apreciable dato que guena onda  que existan estos  foros, 
pues  bien,  bueno solo  otra  observacion,  comentabas que  es  probable, pero no seguro que funcionen esta modificacion para hacerla regulable, bueno  graicas  y esperro  la respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si tienes un poco de paciencia te publico una fuente con los mismos elementos, más eficiente.

Mira aquí:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-doble-variable-protegida-0v-30v-8-amper-100876/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Catman9139

hoal pue s se  me  ovlidaban las  imagenes de los disipadores pero aqui estan


----------



## Catman9139

hola  graica s aficionado pues  los  disipadores  que muestro en la  imagen  son  tan  solo un poco mas  grandes que  cada  uno de lo selementos, cada   disipador  es  como de 2cms, esos quedarian bien; o  como vez  deberia poner los que muestro en el siguiente enlace? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-regulada-variable-0-30v-17199/
como vez  elaficionado?'


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Me parecen que están bien, debes poner los dispositivos con un grasa términa para semiconductores para una mejor disipación de calor. Tal vez puedas poner un ventilador (pero creo que no es necesario, eso dependerás de si calienta demasiado).
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado

Catman9139 dijo:
			
		

> esos quedarian bien; o  como vez  deberia poner los que muestro en el siguiente enlace? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-regulada-variable-0-30v-17199/
> '



Yo pondria los de aluminio grandes, en la que yo hice puse de ese tipo y en voltajes bajos y corrientes altas entibian bastante, me parece que los otros te terminarán siendo insuficientes.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

Cuidado cuando pasas del esquematico al PCB que la disposicion de pines del 7805 es diferente que la del 317.

El diodo 11 me parece que no cumple del todo su funcion estando despues de los transistores. Habria que revisarlo eso, ahora no tengo tiempo.

En lo del voltaje del capacitor, es obviamente aplicable uno de 50V donde debia ir uno de 35

En cuanto al de tantalio, puede usarse aluminio en su lugar tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## Catman9139

hola  gracias  electro ,  yeah  se  ve  que  sabes  chido  de  a  volon analisaste el circuito, pues  
este  me lo paso el elaficionado,  por que se supone que  la que originalmente iba yo a  armar era esta (que se supone no es regulda) :
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm ,  
y asi me paso elaficionado la que mostre en la imagen, asi pues yo la pase a  esquematico
y esa es la que aparece aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16475.html
pero   aclarame lo del puente integrado please


----------



## electroaficionado

No mire con detalle el circuito, como dije estoy ocupado, pero me da dudas el diodo ese que tiene por objetivo estabilizar los capacitores en caso de un corto repentino y que el golpe de tension inverso no mate los componentes que estan en medio. Yo creo que deberia incluir a los transistores, pero es solo una idea que me surgio.

Lo del puente esta bien como lo habias puesto en la imagen. Son 4 patas, dos para alterna, y las dos salidas positiva y negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## Catman9139

si gracias  broter  ya se  que son dos para alterna y dos positiva y negativa , pero cual es  cual para el 
puente integrado?'


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
 Tal vez esto te ayude a visualizar la conexión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mnicolau

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Tal vez esto te ayude a visualizar la conexión.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Ojo nomás con los pines del puente de diodos, por lo general la entrada de AC está en los 2 pines del medio (por lo menos en todos los que eh visto..).

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Eso es solo una referencia, como puede ver en el puente estás impresas las caracteríticas de los terminales, como dije es solo una visualización, porque no sé, cual es la forma física real del puente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 0rland0

mmm... hace rato monte la fuente y en la salida solo tenia los 1.25V independientemente de como mueva el potenciometro... a q se debera?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
¿Cúal es la fuente que armaste?
Aquí se ha hablado de dos fuentes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 0rland0

hablo de la fuente sencilla... no de la dual. No entiendo muy bien como trabaja el potenciometro asi como esta conectado. Como el pin 1 y 2 estan conectados en el mismo nodo entonces solo el pin 1 y 3 sirven de resistencia... nose.. asi lo veo yo. Alguien me podria explicar?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Hablas del circuito que está aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99332/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 0rland0

hablo de la primera fuente q publico andres cuenca. La segunda fuente es la dual.. y todavia no me e metido con esa. Y por cierto.. q tan importante es la tierra en ese circuito? Pues no tengo tierra, mi toma corriente de 110v solo tiene para conectar dos patas


----------



## Arturo Garzón

hola a todos , he diseñado el siguiente circuito para una fuente dual pero he notado que cuando aplico el maximo que es de 17V  con cargas menores a 510Ω, el voltaje se cae quisiera  que dicho voltaje se mantuviera para una carga de 100Ω, que puedo hacer , es buena idea colocar varios reguladores en paralelo?,yo utlice un transformador de 12, 0 ,12 a  3 A  y los reguladores lm350 y lm337k, agradezco su atensión a  este mensaje.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
¿Este es?

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: En el dibujo pictórico no tomes en cuenta los valores, sólo las conexiones.

Felices Fiestas.


----------



## 0rland0

Si. Esa es.
Felices fiestas por alla tambien


----------



## 0rland0

Desbarate todo y lo volvi a conectar.. ahora si funciona.. pero solo hasta 19 o 20V.. no me entrega los 30. Utiliz un potenciometro logaritmico y luego un multivuelta (q creo q esos son lineales), el resultado fue el mismo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si R1= 120 , R2= 2.7K ó 3K (potenciómetro), para obtener 30V ó casi 30V.

Para R1=200 , R2=5K (potenciómetro) para obtener 30V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 0rland0

ah ok.. yo use el potenciometro de 2K junto  a la resis de 120, como dice el esquema pues. Ahorita lo voy a probar.. gracias! 

Por cierto use un condensador de 4700u para minimizar mas el rizado, pero veo q sigue variando en un factor de 0.001, q seria equivalente a 10mV, me parece q todavia es un cambio brusco. Si me bajo de la mula comprando un condensador de 6800u e vera gran diferencia?

PD: No use el capacitor de tantalo de 1u porq no lo consegui, use uno de aluminio osea los normales


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si tu transformador es 24V, creo que será difícil que obtengas 30V, porque estás en límite, el voltaje de pico es de 33.9V, necesitas 3V para el regulador te queda 30.9V, eso quiere decir que debes tener un ripple de 0.9V, para tener 30V a la salida del regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819

yo tengo un problema porque yo lo arme en un modulo de metal y cuando conecto a masa el negativo me larga 0.20 v. 
¿este integrado tiene masa flotante?


----------



## Arturo Garzón

hola soy arturo, por favor , alguien ayudeme con el problema que tengo en mi fuente dual lean el mensaje 223, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si tu fuente es 12- 0-12, lo máximo que puedes obtener con suerte es 13V, pero lo mas seguro es que vas a obtener 12V como máximo a plena carga.
Esto es debido a que la fuente de 12V CA, rectificada y filtrada te como máximo el valor pico (16V), sin carga, el regulador necesita como mínimo 3V para funcionar, 16-3=13, pero de esos 13 hay quitar el voltaje de rizado, como puedes ver tu fuente no da para más, para obtener mayor voltaje debes tener un transformador de mayor voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arturo Garzón

no sabia eso ,  podrias recomendarme algun link o archivo para leer mas sobre el tema?, muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Arturo Garzón dijo:
			
		

> ....he notado que cuando aplico el maximo que es de 17V  con cargas menores a 510Ω, el voltaje se cae quisiera  que dicho voltaje se mantuviera para una carga de 100Ω......


¿ Necesitas doble polaridad (+-17 V) o solo o solo 17 V ?
Si fuera el segundo caso:
Toma la alimentación para tu esquema entre el (+) y el (-) de tu fuente (sin neutro), podrías conseguir hasta unos 30V colocando las regulaciones al máximo de tensión.


----------



## Arturo Garzón

no crea hombre he hecho lo que dice,pero supongamos que  necesito colocar  dos cargas de 100 Ω cada una con 17V igual se sigue cayendo

gracias por tu opinion.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Imagina que tu fuente es de +/- 11V regulados. Esto quiere decir que tienes 22V (+11V a -11V), tu transformador da 3A, pero el regulador LM337 es de 1.5A, entonces esa es la máxima corriente que puede obtener de este modo, pon la resistencia de 100 ohm a los 22V, y mira que sucede, creo que estará bien. Puedes probar los 11V de manera independiente (ya se 1ero positivo, y después el negativo).

Suerte.
elaficionado.
Nota: Acerca del link, busca fuente(s) de alimentación, y después buscas fuentes de alimentación reguladas.


----------



## victor ortiz

hola me gustaria saber que tipo de simulador puedo usar para observar el funcionamiento de este y otros circuitos, ya que uso p-space o circuitmaker y ahi no estan algunos elementos como los LM337 u otros, si me pueden recomendar uno y donde lo puedo conseguir se los agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo

victor ortiz dijo:
			
		

> hola me gustaria saber que tipo de simulador puedo usar ........


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24.html


----------



## Arturo Garzón

Hola amigo , respecto al simulador, te recomiendo el proteus versiones 7.2 ; 7.3 o 7.4 en estas ultimas versiones la libreria contiene los reguladores lm317 y lm337 si no trata de buscarle librerias en internet


----------



## hiperjp

Saludos.
¿Alguien ha hecho esta fuente de poder sin variaciones del circuito y le ha funcionado sin problemas?. Resulta que la he simulado en el Multisim 10 al mover el potenciómetro se dispara de 0 a ~28V ó 30V, es decir, no hace el recorrido lineal a lo largo de todo el trayecto del potenciómetro.

Si alguien sabe si estoy haciendo algo mal en el programa o si ya fué realmente probada sin problemas, le estaría muy agradecido.

Cabe decir que solamente estoy haciendo la parte Positiva. Es lo que me interesa.
Muchas gracias


----------



## franko1819

hola : 
yo si la probe y me anduvo sin problemas


----------



## hiperjp

genial, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## bernardomh

Estoy por armar la fuente que tiene tanto voltaje positivo como negativo regulable, solo que mi transformador entrega 26V y los capacitores de 1000uF que tengo son a 25V habra algun problema con eso?


----------



## Patico21

disculpen pueden poner el diagrama de la fuente por favor


----------



## CHEDDIEX

Hola que tal,
Mira yo hice una fuente para la escuela pero ps la verdad se me caia elvoltaje como .5 volts y ps ni modo el profe me puso un 80 ahora decidi hacerla de nuevo pero ps ahora si mas chida pero la desarme toda e hice una nueva baquelita y todo, lo monte y cual fue mi sorpresa que se caia mas el voltaje, si le pongo 5 y una resistencia de 5 ohm seme cae hasta 2.5 volts, la verdad baje un diagrama de internet y le hice unas modificaciones , segun  yo para bin per ps ya veo que no, y quisiea que alguien me ayudra a corregir mis errores pr que ya quiero acabarla, me esta quedando muy bien pero ps lo principal no mmm, Les dejo la imagen para que ven como esta el diagrama que modifique y el real muchas gracias por la ayuda se los agradecere infinitamente..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola bernardomh.
Ese condensador no te sirve, tienes que usar un condensador de mayor voltaje, ya que, el condensador se carga al voltaje pico del transformador, en tu caso es 26V x 1.1442=36.7V. Por lo que, debes usar un condensador de un voltaje mayor a 36.7V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola CHEDDIEX.
Aquí :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _hice un comentario sobre la fuente que haz puesto.
Espero que te sirva de algo. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CHEDDIEX

Gracias Aficionado la modificare para ver que pasa, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda, ya que lo haga te digo k paso sale... si puedes hehcarle un vistaso a mis cambios que hice para ver si no afectan, y de nuevo gracias.


----------



## CHEDDIEX

Hola que tal..
Aficionado, ya modifique la fuente, y arranco mucho mejor de lo que estaba pero aun se me cae un poco el voltaje, mira con 5 volts y una resistencia de carga de 5 ohms se me cae .5 volts k es mucho menos que la ves pasada y con la misma resistencia de 5ohms pero a un voltaje de 14.5 se cae el voltaje hasta 9.5 osea pierde 5 volts.... Como ves, crees que se pueda hacer algo para solucionar esto?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Publica tu circuito. Tal vez, tu fuente no dá 1A, pero, para tener una mejor idea debo ver tu circuito actual.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CHEDDIEX

Aficionado! esa es mi fuente con algunas modificaciones... de resistencias, didodos, y los remplazos que me dieron en la tienda de los transistores Q3  y Q4, y el transformador que uso es de 5 amp, los diodos rectificadores son a 6 amp


----------



## CHEDDIEX

Aficionado! esa es mi fuente con algunas modificaciones... de resistencias, didodos, y los remplazos que me dieron en la tienda de los transistores Q3  y Q4 el transformador es de 5 amp, y los diodos rectificadores son de 6mp.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En el dibujo que publicas hay un corto circuito, pero tal vez, es solo el dibujo.
Te sugiero que verifiques si los componentes están conectados de manera correcta, esa es generalmente la causa del no funcionamiento adecuado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CHEDDIEX

ya queque mi circuito gracias, si es solo el dibujo, ya cheque voltajes y despues del lm todo esta perfecto no hay perdidas de voltage, el problema es despues del 2n3055, no se que hay de mal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Holas!

Estaba leyendo un viejo Manual de National Semiconductors (el Linear Applications Handbook) que tengo en casa y encontré tres notas de aplicación sobre el LM317 que revelan muchísimas cosas sobre como usar este famoso chip. En el intento de que esto quede en el Foro, por que ya estoy cansado de ver siempre las mismas consultas sobre este regulador, bajé los PDF de National y se los subo acá. Este material *DEBEN LEERLO AL DETALLE* todos los que deseen usar este famoso regulador lineal, por que en él están respondidas todas las dudas básicas y avanzadas que puedan tener.

Les aviso que están en Inglés, así que algunos tendrán que usar el diccionario, pero veamos si de una vez por todas dejan de aparecer siempre las mismas preguntas.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Holas!
> 
> Estaba leyendo un viejo Manual de National Semiconductors (el Linear Applications Handbook) que tengo en casa y encontré tres notas de aplicación sobre el LM317 que revelan muchísimas cosas sobre como usar este famoso chip. En el intento de que esto quede en el Foro, por que ya estoy cansado de ver siempre las mismas consultas sobre este regulador, bajé los PDF de National y se los subo acá. Este material *DEBEN LEERLO AL DETALLE* todos los que deseen usar este famoso regulador lineal, por que en él están respondidas todas las dudas básicas y avanzadas que puedan tener.
> 
> Les aviso que están en Inglés, así que algunos tendrán que usar el diccionario, pero veamos si de una vez por todas dejan de aparecer siempre las mismas preguntas.
> 
> Saludos!



Amigo ezavalla, sólo te falta entender una cosa: "El 99,99% de los participantes de este, y otros foros, no quiere saber nada de LEER" y allí reside todo el problema.

Saludos:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Amigo ezavalla, sólo te falta entender una cosa: "El 99,99% de los participantes de este, y otros foros, no quiere saber nada de LEER" y allí reside todo el problema.



Sip...pero no quería llegar a esa triste conclusión tan directamente. Subí los documentos por que esta semana ya he visto como tres hilos creados con dudas sobre el LM317 y son dudas bastante similares entre sí. Es ridículo perder tiempo solucionando problemas de personas que no leen ni siquiera las especificaciones de los chips que usan (no hablemos de las notas de aplicación) o de personas que sin saber electrónica se ponen a armar circuitos y te vuelven loco preguntando cosas que o ya estan respondidas en el foro o hay parva de documentación en la web.

De todas formas, si hay al menos un participante que solucione sus problemas usando esos documentos, entonces vale la pena haberlos posteado y ya es un ejemplo para señalar a los otros.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

Ciertamente Ezavalla, comprendo perfectamente lo que te has dado cuenta, y comparto tu pensamiento. Uno sólo que entre por el carril y comprenda que todo eso está escrito y documentado, y que pùede utilizar su tiempo en cosas más provechosa y tener mayores resultados en sus experimentos, es suficiente aliciente para continuar aportando ideas.

Saludos:


----------



## gca

Hola 
Estoy por armar la fuente simetrica de 30v y me surjio una duda sobre el transformadorr simetrico. El tema es que si uso un transformador de 24v simetrico que entrega 5A ,¿cuantos amperes me entrgaria por canal teniendo en cuenta el caso de que use un solo canal?. Esta pregunta se debe a que necesito saber los amperes por rama para ver el tema de los reguladors lm317 y lm337. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven

KiuKIV, si la etiqueta del transformador dice 24V-0-24V @ 5A, se entiende que es un transformador de 48V con toma central y a 5A igual.

Tanto si lo usas cómo de 48V (sin la toma central), cómo si lo usas a 24V (media bobina) o a 24 + 24V (Dos bobinas), la corriente potencial siempre derá de 5A.

Ahora, si lo estás inventando... No tendrás referencias.

De todas formas, te sugiero que midas la sección central del núcleo para confirmar la potencia posible. Lo puedes verificar con un software de cálculo de transformadores, de los tantos que hay por la red.
Te sugiero uno que se llama transformadorrmer.exe

Saludos:


----------



## gca

No no no yo todavia no lo compre ,lo voy a comprar para hacer la fuente y queria saber si una simetrica de 48V (+24,0-24) de 5A si uso la rama + me entrega tambien 5A o la mitad, esto lo queria saber por el tema de la intensidad que aguantan los reguladores.

Saludos.


----------



## gca

Hola denuevo.

Hice la fuente dual con un transformador 24;0;-24 y 4Amp y la verdad que funciona perfecto. Lo unico que puedo decir del post de la fuente es que cambie la disposicion de patas que pueso en el post con la fuente porque estan mal, yo las revise de sus respectivos datasheet.
La parte negativa me tira de 1,2 a 30v exactos y la parte positiva de -1,2 a -34v. Creo que es por el potenciometro de esta parteque no deve abarcar el mismo rango que el otro. Acepto sugerencias de lo que puede llegar a ser.
La verdad estoy muy satisfecho con la fuente. Cuando consiga una fuente de PC sin funcionar pongo fotos de la fuente armada.

Saludos.

PD: Adjunto la verdadera disposicion de pin de los LM317 y 338.


----------



## hesperus1984

Holas, preguntica, respecto a los diodos de la fuente del post 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about561.html
para el D5-D6 segun el principio del foro recomiendan el 1N4007, cuales recomiendan para el D1 al D4?
y x otro lado, pues quice armar la fuente que sugieren en este post http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm
pero no he podido conseguir el Transistor TIP2955 (igual al ECG391 – TIP34C – 2SB713), x cual lo puedo reemplazar?


----------



## danie uribe

buenas tardes estoy muy interesado en armarme la fuente pero el transformador que conseguí es el         tr16 el cual tiene salidas de 26v y 26 voltios y una corriente de 3A y mi pregunta es si me sirve para montar esta fuente.
todo lo que me puedan aportar me será de muchisima ayuda.
gracias


----------



## ermisgf

necesito hacer una fuente de -15 a 15 V  con un voltaje fijo de 5 V porfavor ayudenme!
el circuito que muestran esta bien o mal? si puedo utilizar ese para cumplir con mi proyecto.
gracias


----------



## _Maxi

Bueno, al final compré para hacerla de 3A, y compré un LM338.

Ahora mi duda es la siguiente, cómo conecto el potenciometro? Leí por ahi que hay dos maneras, como divisor de tensión y como resistencia variable.. este caso cuál sería? Tengo que cortocircuitar alguna pata? Tengo 3 patitas y no se bien cómo identificarlas. El potenciometro sólo dice B5k

edit: y.. lo conectaré cortocircuitando 2 de sus patas.


----------



## Goombex

Hola quisiera saber si en lugar del capacitor de 1000uf / 35v, puedo poner un capacitor de 2200 uf/35v, y en lugar del potenciometro de 2k, uno de 5k?


----------



## Nilfred

Si, no hay problema, metele nomás.


----------



## Goombex

Alguien me podria decir porfavor como se conecta el potenciometro de 2k


----------



## _Maxi

Goombex, supongo que se conecta cortocircuitando 2 de sus patas, cualquiera, así te quedan 2 patas en vez de 3. Después, sólo te queda conectar una pata al positivo y la otra a masa, indistintamente de cual sea cual, como si fuera una resistencia.


----------



## Goombex

Gracias maxi, una pregunta mas! jaja el LM317T viendolo desde adelante es Adj, Vout, Vin?


----------



## _Maxi

Sí Goombex, así son las patas.

Acá tenés datasheets de distintos fabricantes.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317T.shtml

Ahora, una duda mía, que no se si se preguntó antes.
Porqué se usa un capacitor electrolítico de 10 uF en la entrada del LM317? En todos los datashees que ví ese capacitor era en realidad de 0.1uF, y en algunos electrolítico y en otros aparecía como no electrolítico. Cualquier se fijan en el link que puse arriba..

Al final no se qué capacitor poner ahí.


----------



## xevisanta

buenos dias a todos, tengo k (que) hacer una fuente para un trabajo en una asignatura de la universidad y me piden calculos teoricos. Me gustaría saber el porque de cada valor, ya se que los condensadoresson para filtrar las ondas positivas del puente de graetz pero me gustaría saber el porque de cada uno resumido está claro . Muchas gracias ;P



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Foro y chat no son lo mismo. Por favor no uses estas abreviaturas. Gracias.


----------



## _Maxi

xevisanta, yo también espero algún cálculo sobre los capacitores. Como mencioné en mi post que está arriba tuyo. Sobre el primer capacitor que aparece, puedo decirte que supongo que se puso ese por una cuestión de costos.. yo puse uno de 4700uF y poniendo varios en paralelo lográs reducir el ripple de la fuente, mejorando su funcionamiento. Después, sobre los otros capacitores, acá ves que son recomendados por los fabricantes, fijate en las datasheet si encontras las razones.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317T.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/1/03cgthpfat4t4ly5kfp5lpwladfy.pdf

Y si querés cálculos sobre el por qué de los valores del potenciometro y la resistencia que van en el regulador, acá tenés una explicación.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_LM317.asp


----------



## xevisanta

Muchas gracias maxi ;P me sirvió de ayuda 



En el segundo post (05 May 2009 dijo:


> Viendo ahora que la intensidad que pasa por el borne de Adj del LM es despreciable es una dato interesante para poder resolverlo ^^





En el tercer post (05 May 2009 dijo:


> por cierto maxi, en los diodos 1n.. se le podria poner tranquilamente unos leds para saber si se esta cortocircuitando y tener un aviso visual? ya que en la practica el profesor nos lo cortocircuitara para ver si lo aguanta...





En el cuarto post (05 May 2009 dijo:


> por cierto eso de las patillas del potenciometro si no te lo aclararon la del medio con la que va a tierra suerte


----------



## Cacho

Hola Xevisanta

Por favor, editá tus mensajes siempre que te sea posible en lugar de postear uno nuevo para agregar datos al primero.

Saludos


----------



## _Maxi

xevisanta, no se bien el tema de los Leds.. espero que te pueda contestar otro.


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

hola amigos electronicos ... les cuento que monte la fuente en protoboard y anda de lujo... use un multivuelta de 5k y obtengo una tension minima de 1.3v y maxima de 30.2v 

ahora la quiero poner en una placa pero tengo un par de dudas:

tengo la carcasa de una fuente de poder de pc ( con el ventilador, el swicht y todo ) y quiero saber si me sirve montar el 317 sobre el disipador de aluminio que viene en la placa de la fuente (cabe decir que saque la placa de la fuente y le des-solde el disipador para ponerlo en la placa nueva de la fuente regulable )

y otra duda es: 
como puedo sacar 12 volts de la misma fuente (o del transformador) para alimentar el ventilador de la carcasa ?

de antemano muchas gracias
Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## Patico21

lo unico que se me ocurre es que montes un circuito con el LM 7812 claro que no te da 12v exactos o si deseas 12 voltios puntuales puedes ocupar la configuracion del LM 317 en el datasheet esta como hacerlo tambien te da la formulita como puedes calcularlo claro esta que el voltaje de entrada debe ser mayor a 2v del voltaje a regular...es mi humilde sugerencia 
saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

gracias por tu respuesta pero no entendi muy bien lo que me propones con el LM7812 ... 

estuve viendo posibilidades en internet y se me ocurrio hacer un divisor de tension en paralelo en la entrada del 317, pero no se si esto afectara al voltaje que llega al 317

adjunto un esquema que hice 
si pudieran ayudarme les agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No creo que el divisor de voltaje funcione, mejor usa un 7812 para el ventilador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## _Maxi

Claro, sacá 12v con un 7812. Ahora no se si necesitarás un disipador para ese también.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no lo hacés mas fácil y colocas *una resistencia en serie con el ventilador*?

Medí la corriente que consume el ventilador alimentándolo con 12V (debe ser entre 100 y 150 mA).
Ahora, conociendo la tensión de salida de los rectificadores+filtro (en el mismo lugar que querés poner el divisor de tensión), que la podés medir, y que vamos a llamarla Vrect, podés calcular la resistencia como:
R = (Vrect - 12V) / Iventilador
Si suponemos que tenés 35V rectificados y filtrados, y que el ventilador consume 100mA, podés calcular:
R = (35V - 12V) / 0.1A = 230 ohms (usá 220 ohms que es el valor normalizado).
La potencia de esta resistencia será:
P = I² * R = (0.1)² * 220 = 2.2 watts..ponele 5 watts para estar cubiertos y listo...asunto terminado *R = 220 Ω 5 watts*

Saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

hola 

al final decidi por no poner el ventilador, ya que me di cuenta que el transformador que tenia era de 0.5A y opte por poner el 317 solamente en un disipador de aluminio....la deje encendida durante una hora a maximo voltaje y el aumento de temperatura fue casi nulo.

probe cambiar el potenciometro de 2k normal por uno de 5k multivuelta, ya que con el de 2k el voltaje solo llegaba a 20.5V y con el de 5k alcanza los 28V como maximo... que deberia hacer para obtener los 30V a la salida?

disculpen por hacerlos pensar demas con la duda anterior, pero a lo mejor a otro compañero electronico le son de ayuda sus propuestas.

Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## Nilfred

Hacé cuentas:
24vAC × √2 = 33,94vDC
33,94v - 1.4v = 32.54v
32.54v - 3v = 29,54v
No va a llegar nunca a 30v y todavía falta calcular la caída de tensión por la resistencia del secundario.


----------



## mcrven

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> al final decidi por no poner el ventilador, ya que me di cuenta que el transformador que tenia era de 0.5A y opte por poner el 317 solamente en un disipador de aluminio....*la deje encendida durante una hora a maximo voltaje y el aumento de temperatura fue casi nulo.*
> ...
> 
> Saludos
> Juan.Espinoza



Amigo Juan, el voltaje de salida no produce calor. Lo que sí produce calor, son las pérdidas y caídas de tensión a través  del regulador y otros componentes pero, sólo cuando está presente una carga.

Ponle una carga, Ej.: consíguete un bombillo de 24 V @ 0,5A.
Conéctalo a la salida de la fuente fijada a 24V y OJO... Mantén vigilancia sobre la temperatura en el disipador y, después nos contarás "Cuanto Calienta" y "En cuanto Tiempo".

Son 12W y esos son, muchas veces, lo que consumen las puntas de los cautines y, con eso, levantan temp de hasta 600º. Sin disipador, claro está.

Saludos:


----------



## goldddragon

buenas...

soy nuevo y pues creo que este tema ya es mas viejo q el cabezazo de zidane...


bno..el caso es que mi profe de circuitos nos mando hacer esta fuente para proyecto de semestre...y pues acabo de hacer la prueba en el protoboard y me da lo siguiente


me da salida de 30v en cualquiera de las salidas conectando al polo tierra

pero mi pregunta es lo siguiente


cuando pongo al maximo los dos potenciometros me da un voltage de 15 v en las  dos salidas (15v y -15v)

es eso normal o tiene que mandar los 30v en las dos partes con los potenciometros al maximo?


----------



## ferfila20

hola que tal 
yo arme esta fuente y en la salida de voltaje me da de 0 hasta 24 pero le conecto un motor de 3 volt y no lo levanta.
que creen que pueda tener mal en mi circuito, mido el voltaje con el multimetro y si me marca la variacion pero cuando le intento conectar algo como el motor no lo hace funcionar, lo unico que puede encender es un led.
me pueden ayudar?

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Revisa el pinout del regulador, muchas veces el problema esta ahi y da sintomas similares.

Salduos.


----------



## Ledom

Que tal!

Como verán soy nuevo por aquí, pero ando interesado en hacer esta fuente simétrica (bueno, la que se pone en el primer post de -1.2 a -30 y +1.2 a +30 con una corriente de 1 Amp. Leyendo los posts que se han hecho aquí veo que hay que tener buena consideración con los disipadores para los LM3X7, y además de algo relacionado con eso, tengo otras dudas:
i) ¿Qué tan recomendable sería poner en la fuente dos LM3X7 en paralelo para la disminución del calor con su debido disipador?
ii) Si quisiera tener, además de las puntas regulables, 3 salidas fijas a 5v, 1Amp, cómo y dónde las podría conectar?
iii) ¿Sería recomendable el uso de fusibles térmicos para protección de todo (la fuente así como lo que se conecte)?
  iiia) En su caso, ¿dónde se pondrían?

Estas dudas serían considerando que la fuente se usaría para pruebas de proyectos de electrónica y fueran para un uso "rudo" para que resistan cortos y además no haya perdida de carga, por ejemplo que me pueda aguantar 2 motores conectados y funcionando al mismo tiempo de 24v sin que me genere variaciones junto con sus circuitos de control conectados a las salidas fijas de 5v

Espero no agobiar con tanto texto, pero más vale prevenir jjejeje. Gracias!


----------



## OLIVER8520

esa fuente no necesita ventilador seria un consumo mas inecesario yo tengo una fuente dual con un lm317 y un lm337 y no es necesario el ventilador, si quieres aumentar los amperioos de salida , eso se hace con un transistor pero me an comentado que se quema muy facil pero tambien esta el lm338 que es el mismo regulador lm317 pero el lm358 tiene la diferencia que trabaja con 5amperios de salida y es un encapsulado to- 3 estos necesitan disipador recomiendo colocarlo  por fuera de la fuente espero haber ayudado


----------



## Cacho

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> i) ¿Qué tan recomendable sería poner en la fuente dos LM3X7 en paralelo para la disminución del calor con su debido disipador?



Por acá tenés una guía. El primer ejemplo está hecho con un regulador de voltaje fijo, pero calculando las peores condiciones en las que pueda trabajar el tuyo te va a servirpara los números.

Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por acá tenés una guía. El primer ejemplo está hecho con un regulador de voltaje fijo, pero calculando las peores condiciones en las que pueda trabajar el tuyo te va a servirpara los números.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por el aporte, me funcionó bastante para checar el tipo de disipador y su correcta colocación, Gracias.

Aunque sigo todavía con una duda, si quiero tener 3 salidas fijas a 5v, entiendo que sería conveniete usar 3 LM7805 para hacerlas, pero dónde y cómo las podría colocar con el fin de no afectar la salida regulada (+/- 1.2 a 30v) y que todo pueda funcionar al mismo tiempo sin caida de voltaje? De antemano, gracias


----------



## Cacho

Conectá las entradas de los 7805 al mismo punto al que se conecta la entrada del 317.
Sólo tené en cuenta cuál es el voltaje máximo que soportan tur 7805 a la entrada, y que quizá puedas usar menos de tres para lo que necesitás.


Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Gracias por la respuesta. No habrá manera de poner los 7805 después del 317? porque si no va a ser una reducción muy grande de voltaje y se van a calentar demasiado. Si necesito 3 salidas, es lo que me están pidiendo, pero si no checaré cómo hacer una fuente fija de 5v 1Amp con 3 salidas. (Alguien podría ayudarme con esa? jejeje)

Otra pregunta, cómo podría proteger, o qué podría poner en la salida de los bornes con la finalidad de proteger toda la fuente, digamos, interruptores térmicos y fusibles que eviten que si se cruzan los cables de las salidas y se hace un cortocircuito algo en la fuente falle? Qué es lo que más me recomendarían

jejeje perdón por tanta molestía, pero soy curioso y nuevo en esto 

Editado:

"Foreando" encontré este proyecto del sitiohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente5V.htm para una fuente de 5 Volts, aunque veo que solo ocupa 2 diodos para la rectificación de la onda (media onda? si es recomendable para circuitos, digamos micros?). Ya solo me quedaría una pregunta respecto a esta fuente... Se pueden sacar 3 salidas del mismo integrado? o Tendría que hacer alguna modificación al circuito? Pero sigo con la pregunta si se puede hacer directamente desde la regulada (para no tener que armar otra fuente y que todo esté en la misma) Gracias


----------



## yet

lo que pasa que no se diseñar un circuito dual variable de 0 a mas, menos 15v, de 1A no se si me puedan apoyar con el diagrama de circuito y los calculos que  se hacen.


----------



## Cacho

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> No habrá manera de poner los 7805 después del 317?


Claro que se puede, pero no vas a tener 5V en los 7805 hasta que el 317 entreguen unos 8V, como para que el fijo pueda regular. Además, la coriente del/los 7805 va a pasar por el 317 antes. Con eso podés alcanzar el límite de corriente sin muchas dificultades.




			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> ...cómo podría proteger...la fuente, digamos, interruptores térmicos y fusibles que eviten que si se cruzan los cables de las salidas y se hace un cortocircuito algo en la fuente falle? Qué es lo que más me recomendarían


Depende de la complejidad que estés buscando. Lo más simple y accesible son los fusibles, pero no te van a servir más que una vez (cuando se cortan, se cortan y hay que cambiarlos). Si querés algo más sofisticado, se va complicando más y más...



			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> ...encontré este proyecto ... es recomendable para circuitos, digamos micros?) ... Se pueden sacar 3 salidas del mismo integrado?


Sí que se pueden sacar las tres salidas desde la misma, siempre y cuando no se pasen de la corriente máxima. Con digitales no vas a tener problemas porque poca es la interferencia que pueden meter en la línea. Sólo tené cuidado con las masas. Según qué sea, quizá tengas que separar las masas de los digitales de las de los demás dispositivos.



			
				yet dijo:
			
		

> lo que pasa que no se diseñar un circuito dual variable de 0 a mas, menos 15v, de 1A no se si me puedan apoyar con el diagrama de circuito y los calculos que  se hacen.


  
¿Leíste el post de la fuente dual variable de donde viene este?

Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ledom dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No habrá manera de poner los 7805 después del 317?
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que se puede, pero no vas a tener 5V en los 7805 hasta que el 317 entreguen unos 8V, como para que el fijo pueda regular. Además, la coriente del/los 7805 va a pasar por el 317 antes. Con eso podés alcanzar el límite de corriente sin muchas dificultades.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Y entonces si pongo los 3 7805 en paralelo con el 317... no voy a tener pérdida de corriente suponiendo que se esté usando un motor de más de 1Ampere a 24v en la salida regulable y las 3 fijas de 5v simultaneamente con un consumo de 1A? En otras palabras, funcionaría todo en esa circunstancia que sería extrema o tendría que pedir un transformador un poco más poderoso? Aquí en México conozco un lugar donde me pueden hacer el transformador que pida como lo pida, así que puedo poder algo como 120 a -24+24 con tap central a 1500 mA.

Ahora, me recomendarías más que pida un Transformador de 5A para todo y ponga los 3 317 en paralelo y los 2 7805 por cada salida también (en caso de no conseguir los 7805 de uso rudo jejeje) para evitar que se caiga toda la fuente por un consumo más alto de correinte, digamos al conectar un motor de 24V a 5A? (no se si me expliqué bien en este caso).

También siento que sería mejor hacer otra fuente con las 3 salidas de 5v a 1A poniendo en paraleo 3 7805 de la fuente que encontré dentro del foro, qué me recomiendas



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ledom dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...cómo podría proteger...la fuente, digamos, interruptores térmicos y fusibles que eviten que si se cruzan los cables de las salidas y se hace un cortocircuito algo en la fuente falle? Qué es lo que más me recomendarían
> 
> 
> 
> Depende de la complejidad que estés buscando. Lo más simple y accesible son los fusibles, pero no te van a servir más que una vez (cuando se cortan, se cortan y hay que cambiarlos). Si querés algo más sofisticado, se va complicando más y más...
Hacer clic para expandir...

Quiero algo para uso rudo y que no sea necesario mantenimiento seguido. Por eso había pensado en unos térmico e incluso unos magnetotérmicos, si me ayudais, la complejidad sería menos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Ledom.

A estas alturas, lo mejor será que dibujes por lo menos un boceto de cómo querés que quede la fuente, con las tensiones de entrada y salida y los consumos de corriente máximos de cada tensión.
Va a ser mucho más simple así.

De esta manera podríamos si no estar hablando durante mucho tiempo sin llegar a conclusiones muy exactas.

Saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

hola de nuevo

arme la fuente y de principio me fuinciono del 10... regulaba el voltaje y entregaba la corriente de manera excelente... pero luego de motarla en el gabinete, la probe nuevamente y ya no regulaba, sino que entregaba el voltaje maximo y al mover el potenciometro no variaba la salida....

desarme el gabinete revise las conexiónes y todo pero no encontre nada....

ya no se me ocurre que puede haber fallado... si pudieran orientarme un poco lo agradeceria

Saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## Ledom

Mira, aquí adjunto una imagen de lo que quiero hacer.  Esto es, la fuente del post original (Regulable, simétrica, 1.2v a 30v), pero a 5 Amps. Estaba leyendo de poner los LM3X7 en paralelo para aguantar el amperaje, pero no sé cómo o dónde y cuántos diodos conectar, por eso verás que están desconectados. También me gustaría colocarle unos fusibles con la finalidad de proteger la fuente de un curioso que junte la tierra con algun voltaje. Me interesa mucho eso, proteger bien la fuente contra todo. También estaba pensando en algun fusible en el transformador para proteger la fuente digamos que Del proyecto para adentro, y de la pared para afuera   Por cierto, había visto que también se podía poner un diodo entre las X rojas que puse en el diagrama para seguridad, pero igual que los otros diodos que comente antes, no se si ahí sirvan de algo, cuántos, de qué características, etc.

Y algo creo yo que muy básico, pero que siempre tengo duda  Un potenciometro lineal tiene 3 pines o patitas. Si mido la resistencia en los 2 extremos, uno de 5k me marca 4.87 - 4.98 mientra muevo la perilla. Ahora, si mido cualquier extremo con el central me marca de 0 a 5k ohms. Dependiendo de qué patita mida será el incremento en la vuelta. Para esta fuente, es necesario solo conectar 2 patitas, un extremo y el central.... pero y el extremo no usado? qué se hace con él? Se aisla con tierra? o qué se hace con él?

De ante mano muchas gracias y espero no ser mucha molestia con tanta pregunta.


----------



## Cacho

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> ...regulaba el voltaje y entregaba la corriente de manera excelente...luego de motarla en el gabinete...ya no regulaba, sino que entregaba el voltaje maximo...



para que el 317 mande el voltaje máxino nada más puede haber dos razones principales: Se quemó (habrá que ver por qué) o en la pata de ajuste tenés un voltaje muy alto y no varía con el potenciómetro.

Si no aislaste bien el regulador de la carcasa también podés tener problemas. Fijate en eso.



			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> Estaba leyendo de poner los LM3X7 en paralelo para aguantar el amperaje... También me gustaría colocarle unos fusibles.... Me interesa mucho eso, proteger bien la fuente contra todo...había visto que también se podía poner un diodo entre las X rojas que puse en el diagrama para seguridad...
> 
> Un potenciometro lineal tiene 3 pines o patitas. Para esta fuente, es necesario solo conectar 2 patitas, un extremo y el central.... pero y el extremo no usado? qué se hace con él?


Con lo de poner varios 317 en paralelo te vas a complicar la vida inútilmente. Es más simple usar un transistor  (o varios) como booster de corriente. Hay circuitos de cómo hacerlos por todo el foro. Buscalos y vas a ver lo simples que resultan.
Los diodos de los que hablás pueden ser 1N400X o equivalentes. Uno va desde la salida hacia la entrada y el otro desde la pata de ajuste hacia la salida. Protegen al 317 contra imprevistos y si lo que buscás es fiabilidad, te conviene usarlos.
De poner fusibles, cómo no. Uno al final del circuito, antes de la bornera, y otro entre el cable de alimentación y el primario del transformador. Más que eso ya sería mucho.
Y el pote... Queda una pata al aire, sin conectar a nada, o conectás la pata central con una de las de los extremos y esa será tu nueva salida. Cambia un poco la curva de respuesta del pote, pero no es grave.

Como nota extra: Los condensadores de 1000uf al principio se quedan bastante (muy) cortos para filtrar 5A de corriente, a menos que sea aceptable un ripple alto.

Y aclaro: en la rama negativa las corrientes circulan al revés, así que los diodos van en el otro sentido, y se usa el transistor complementario al que uses en la positiva.

Saludois


----------



## Ledom

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Con lo de poner varios 317 en paralelo te vas a complicar la vida inútilmente. Es más simple usar un transistor  (o varios) como booster de corriente....
> 
> Como nota extra: Los condensadores de 1000uf al principio se quedan bastante (muy) cortos para filtrar 5A de corriente, a menos que sea aceptable un ripple alto.
> 
> Y aclaro: en la rama negativa las corrientes circulan al revés, así que los diodos van en el otro sentido, y se usa el transistor complementario al que uses en la positiva.
> 
> Saludois



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ahora sí podré proteger mi fuente sin problema, solo una pregunta, los fusibles, antes de la bornera, tienen que ser mayores a 5A, pero los del transformador de cuánto?
No sabía lo que me comentas del booster, lo buscaré. Para esta opción, si ocuparía el mismo transformador verdad? Mañana subo un post de como había quedado el artwork del pcb con los 317 en paralelo, solo que lo modificaré primero para ponerle los diodos. (un par de diodos como me comentaste para cada 317 y 337 verdad, bueno mientras encuentro el booster)
El capacitor del principio lo tengo de 2200uf, sigue siendo poco? De cuánto me recomendarías ponerle el capacitor? Y lo de ponerlos al revés, tiene lógica y se me hacía raro, pero estaba siguiendo el diagrama del principio que ponía el positivo del capacitor a masa. Colocaré al revés todos los capacitores del lado negativo para para el circuito que suba mañana.
Muchas gracias por todo!

Editado:


			
				DJ Draco dijo:
			
		

> en ese sentido, los capacitores de voltaje positivo llevan el positivo hacia voltaje y masa hacia masa. y los del voltaje negativo llevan positivo a masa ya que 0 volts es mayor voltaje que -10 por ejemplo. y entonces el menos o negativo del capacitor va a voltaje negativo.



Esto lo vi en otro post de aca: 
 Post Problema fuente simetrica[/url]


----------



## Cacho

De nada.



			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> El capacitor del principio lo tengo de 2200uf, sigue siendo poco? De cuánto me recomendarías ponerle el capacitor?



Una regla medio bruta pero efectiva dice que uses como mínimo 2000/3000 uf por cada Ampere que quieras pedirle a la fuente, pero es una que se usa en audio porque los voltajes admisibles de rizado son relativamente bajos.
Dependiendo de qué rizado sea admisible en tu caso, 2200uf quizá te alcancen y hasta te sobren.

En elforo podés encontrar varias veces las fórmulas para calcular el rizado en función de la capacidad de filtrado. Si tenés algún requerimiento específico, simplemente poné los valores en la fórmulas.

Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Dependiendo de qué rizado sea admisible en tu caso, 2200uf quizá te alcancen y hasta te sobren.



La fuente la ocuparia para un banco de pruebas de laboratorio, para circuitos electricos y motores, etc. Supongo que no debo de tener un rizado muy alto, así que checaré el costo de un capacitor de 5000 uf e incluso de 10000uf. O tu qué opinas?
[/quote]


----------



## Cacho

Te va a salir más barato hacerlo con más de un condensador en paralelo.
Dos de 4700uf te van a salir menos que uno de 10000uf y la capacidad será prácticamente la misma.

De todas formas, si no tenés grandes requerimientos de filtrado puede que con sólo uno de 4700uf te alcance. Probalo así y dejá un poco de espacio para poner otro en caso de necesitarlo...

Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Entendido y anotado. pondre dos capacitores de 4800 en paralelo por cada capacitor de 2200 que había puesto, dandome 2 en la entrada para la parte positiva y 2 en la entrada para la parte negativa. Ya puse también los diodos. Puse 1 diodo en el 317 de la salida a la entrada y otro del ajusto a la salida, en el 337, uno de la salida a la entrada y otro del ajusto a la salida, danme 4 diodos y pondré un fusible en la salida positiva de 6A y otro en la salida negativa de 6A. En la fuente original, colocan un diodo en el 337 como yo lo puse, pero lo colocan de la entrada a la salida y no al revés como yo lo puse... cuál sería la forma correcta de conectar esos diodos en el 337?

Ya como un extra, me gustaría colocar un led que me indicara cuando alguno de los 2 fusibles de la salida está fundido, sería eso posible? Supongo que una resistencia en paralelo con la salida de 1k y un led, pero para la parte negativa, qué podría hacer? es correcto el valor de la resistencia que propongo? 

Además de esas preguntas extras de los fusibles, esta fuente será producto de toda su ayuda. En cuanto la haga fisicamente pondré en el foro fotos y el diagrama de livewire de cómo quedó la fuente. MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## Cacho

Ledom dijo:
			
		

> ...en el 337, uno de la salida a la entrada y otro del ajusto a la salida


A ver: Pongamos el casop de 317 que es el más intuitivo: En la salida siempre va a tener un voltaje más bajo que en la entrada (por ejemplo: Vin=10V y Vout=5V). Si por alguna corriente reactiva o lo que fuera, la salida pasara a tener un voltaje más alto que la entrada (por ejemplo: Vin=10V y Vout=14V), el diodo conduciría esa diferencia hacia la entrada manteniendo el balance necesario.
Además, el voltaje de salida deberá ser siempre superior al presente en la pata de ajuste (Vout=5V y Vadj=3,8V). El diodo bloquea el paso de corriente en esas condiciones (de Out a Adj). De pasar algo que dejara al voltaje de Adj más alto que el de salida, el diodo se encarga de corregir eso conduciendo de una pata a la otra..

Si te queda claro eso, seguí. Si no, releelo y hacé un dibujito. Repetir hasta entender el párrafo anterior.
En el 337 tenés que pensar las corrientes y voltajes *al revés*. A la salida habrá *más* voltaje que a la entrada. Por ejemplo, Entrada: -10V, Salida:-5V. Claramente -5V es un voltaje *más alto* que -10V. Un diodo desde Vout hacia Vin SIEMPRE va a conducir y hará un cortocircuito.
En este caso lo que necesitás es que eldiodo *sólo* conduzca cuando las polaridades se den vuelta, esto es Vout<Vin. El diodo irá entonces desde Vin hacia Vout para mantener aquel balance del principio. Con la pata de ajuste el razonamiento es igual. A la salida deberías tener siempre un voltaje más bajo que en la de ajuste (Si Adj=0V, Vout=-1,2V, por ejemplo), así que el diodo irá... (poné un poco de vos y pensalo)



			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> En la fuente original, colocan un diodo en el 337 como yo lo puse, pero lo colocan de la entrada a la salida y no al revés como yo lo puse...


¿Ahora entendés el porqué? Si no, a releer desde el principio.

Y los fusibles... Perfecto, dale nomás.



			
				Ledom dijo:
			
		

> Ya como un extra, me gustaría colocar un led que me indicara cuando alguno de los 2 fusibles de la salida está fundido, sería eso posible? Supongo que una resistencia en paralelo con la salida de 1k y un led, pero para la parte negativa, qué podría hacer? es correcto el valor de la resistencia que propongo?


Un LED es simplemente un diodo, así que sólo tenés que ponerlo en el sentido que va, sea la rama positiva o negativa.
En cuanto a hacer un detector de fusible quemado... Es más simple poner uno que se encienda cuando haya voltaje en la salida y si no se enciende quiere decir que se quemó el fusible (o pasó alguna calamidad mayor aún).
El valor de la R que vas a usar será tal que te permita un voltaje de entre 3 y 3,5V con una corriente de 20mA (si usás LEDs rojos podés verlos bastante bien encendidos con corrientes de hasta 10mA y trabajan sin problemas con 20mA).

Si querés poné un esquema definitivo antes de armar el aparato para verificar que no haya errores. Un diodo al revés puede hacer un lindo desastre...

Saludos


----------



## Ledom

Bueno, adjunto una imagen de lo que llevo hasta el momento ya listo para hacer. Gracias por la explicación de los diodos, ahora sí entendi   
Qué tipo de fusible es el que me comentas que prende cuando sirve? Yo pensaba hacer un pequeño circuito en paralelo al fusible con una resistencias y un LED para que encendiera en caso de que no sirva el fusible, por eso era una resistencia de 1k y el led, suponiendo que la fuente esté funcionando a 30 o -30, para cada caso.
Por cierto, estaba leyendo que es recomendable estañar las pistas del PCB... eso es simplemente poner soldadura en todas las pistas? Como se hace eso, porque no creo que se haga con un cautin y un rollito de soldadura  

Pues de verdad muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y espero que esto sirva también para alguien que quiera hacer algo así


----------



## checho5123

Hola gracias por tu diagrama de la fuente, pues fijate que la arme toda como pusiste ahi y no sirvio, creo que mi problema es el puente de diodos, a ver las 2 patas que tienen el dibujo de una onda senoidal, van a VAC correcto? de ahi sale el voltaje ya "rectificado", por un lado sale el positivo y por el otro negativo, observando tu diagrama veo que las 2 patas llevan un capacitor y de ahi van a una tierra comun, mi pregunta es: CUAL es la tierra comun? igual observe que al parecer la derivacion central del transformador va a tierra tambien, pero no se cual seria mi tierra, yo lo estoy probando en un protoboard y lo que hice fue que simplemente conecte todos los que van a tierra a un mismo punto, pero no se si me haga falta algo, gracias por su tiempo.

PD: me recomiendan primero armar la fuente variable y probarla y despues armar la dual?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Checho



			
				En el post #311 dijo:
			
		

> Sólo tené cuidado con el puente rectificador, que está conectado al revés. Revisalo.



Fijate por el foro cómo van las conexiones. Está girado el rectificador de aquel esquema.

Saludos


----------



## checho5123

Soy yo otra vez, la desarme y primero arme la fuente variable sencilla y me quedo en 5 minutos, despues volvi a armar la dual y la parte positiva funciona perfecto, pero la parte negativa de la fuente solo varia entre -7 y -8 volts, cambie el potenciometro por uno de 25k y sigue igual, luego lo cambie por uno  de 1k, y lo mismo, claramente algo no esta bien en mi circuito, alguna idea de que podria ser? ya cheque que todo este conectado igual que el diagrama, saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Es probable que los terminales (pins) del LM337 estén mal conectados.

Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## Ledom

Checa el último capacitor, tal vez lo estés colocnado al revés. Me pasó algo parecido y era eso, el último capacitor, el más pequeño, colcado al revés.


----------



## checho5123

Hola solo para comentarte que en el ultimo dibujo que subiste los 2 capacitores, aparecen exactamente alrevez que en el diagrama del principio, en el primer diagrama se ve que la pata positiva va a tierra y la negativa a la salida negativa de la fuente, y en el que subiste estan alrevez, que diagrama debo de seguir? saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No sé si están comentando el gráfico que publiqué o de otro, el que he publicado todo está correcto ya que es una fuente negativa usa el LM337, y como es negativa el punto común o tierra es el positivo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## checho5123

hola gracias por contestar elaficionado, mira yo lo que digo es que en el diagrama publicado por Andres Cuenca los capacitores de la parte negativa de la fuente, van conectados con la parte positiva del capacitor hacia la tierra comun, y la parte negativa del capacitor esta hacia la salida de la fuente, pero en el tuyo veo que los capacitores tienen la parte positiva hacia el cable rojo que pusiste a lo ultimo que al parecer es la parte positiva de la fuente? no entiendo eso, gracias por tu tiempo.

te pongo una imagen para explicarme mejor, gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
He modificado el circuito que publiqué.
Espero que aclare tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Si deseas puedo poner otro gráfico y todavía persiste tu duda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mejor, aquí está.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## checho5123

jajaja ya decia yo que estaba alrevez, gracias elaficionado, ahorita lo comparo con lo que tengo armado, solo una pequeña duda, que es ese cuadrado amarillo o blanco que esta alado del primer capacitor?


----------



## checho5123

muchas gracias por la nueva imagen, ahorita mismo me pongo a armarlo, aunque creo que voy a desarmar mi viejo circuito y empezar todo desde cero para que no aya errores, saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Es un condensador no electrolítico opcional, el valor está en la hoja de datos del regulador.
El gráfico sólo tiene como finalidad mostrar el orden de los terminales (pins) de los reguladores.
Los valores de los condensadores y de las resistencia, deben ser los que se han calculado en el diseño de la fuente, no necesariamente los mostrados en el gráfico.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Como se ve en el gráfico no se a puesto elementos opcionales (los diodos de protección, el filtro o condensador del terminal de ajuste)


----------



## checho5123

y sigue sin funcionar la parte negativa, ya lo desarme todo y lo volvi a armar teniendo cuidado con las polaridades de los capacitores y arme todo con muchisimo cable para no juntar nodos ni nada, simplemente para ver si funcionaba pero nada, supongo que talvez sea mi lm337 o algun componente que no funciona, pero creo que mejor armare 2 fuentes sencillas variables y ya, saludos


----------



## checho5123

extraño........... empeze a medir con mi multimetro todo el lado negativo para ver si era algun capacitor o que se yo y empeze en el principio y todo bien, y llegue hasta el final y me da la salida    ni idea pero al parecer ya quedo gracias por la ayuda a todos, solo me queda una ultima duda, es normal que mi voltaje maximo sea 8 y -7? y los minimos de 3 y 0? tendra algo que ver con que mis potenciometros son de 5k en el positivo y 1k en el negativo?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si puedes arma sólo la fuente negativa y mira como funciona.

Si R1=120 ohm y R2=1K (potenciómetro) da casi -12V,  a ti te da -7V a -8V, puede ser que el potenciómetro no dé 1K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## checho5123

pues me da casi 1k, crees que deberia de cambiarlo por uno de 5k? igual que el que tengo en la parte positiva? te comento que los tengo diferentes poque los de la electronica me dieron uno que no servia.... y pues estuve probando con uno que tenia ahi, o crees que debo simplemente ponerlos de 2k los 2 como dice en el diagrama? gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes poner 2K ó 2.2K (3.3K, 4.7K para probar como se comporta el circuito.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lpnavy

hola!por favor alguien me podria ayudar, ya que monte el circuito en livewire para obtener el pcb pero me encuentro la sorpresa q el livewire no tiene el lm317 y lm337, ya q simule la forma de como va a quedar la baquela pero mi problema es que si no habra problema cuando vaya a soldar los reguladores ya que la distribucion de las patas es diferente de la serie 78xx y la 317 ya que no quiero llevarmo la decepcion de hacer la pistas a mano y ademas no dominos el ARES y el utilboard. aqui les adjunto para que vean


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te envío el circuito.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213457/

Puedes ver el orden de los terminales (pins).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lpnavy

1000 gracias! elaficionado por reacomodarme las conexiones del regulador, ahora podre montar la fuente sin problema.


----------



## mhdmgv3008

yo tengo un problema,
el lm 317 se calienta muchisimoy no me regula nada. que tranza con eso?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

mhdmgv3008 dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo un problema,
> el lm 317 se calienta muchisimoy no me regula nada. que tranza con eso?



De seguro lo conectaste erróneamente, verifica las conexiones. Y prueba con otro, no sea que ya este dañado.

Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Hola gente después de romper dos mechas termine el PCB de la fuente de li-ion y tengo que agradecerles a todos porque anda muy bien. 
el lm317 lo encontre en una alarma que me dieron porque no anda más, y use el transformador que traia. 
Entrega 16v CA y nose cuanto amperaje soportara pero no creo que en mis proyectos consuma más de 700ma.
Después de rectificar el voltaje del transformador sube hasta poco más de 22v.

El mínimo con un potenciometro de 2k2 es 1.2V y el máximo 20.8, valores muy útiles para mí.
No le puse el disipador  TO220 que venia en la alarma porque cuando lo arme todo en un gabiete le voy a poner un cooler y listo.
Les dejo fotos, cuando consiga alguien que me preste una camar de verdad le saco algo más lindo.

Si alguien quiere, adjunto el pcb hecho pcb wizard.

Saludos


----------



## lpnavy

saludos Vegetal Digital yo ya arme mi fuente dual  y anda al pelo pero no estaria mal si publicaras el pcb


----------



## electroaficionado

Quedo linda!

Para esa corriente yo te diria que pongas un disipador más grande y te ahorres el cooler.

Saludos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

> Quedo linda!
> 
> Para esa corriente yo te diria que pongas un disipador más grande y te ahorres el cooler.
> 
> Saludos.


Ok voy tomar tu consejo y le voy a poner un disipador.
este es el PCB que arme.
Tengan en cuenta que el capacitor es de 1500uF, el programa no tiene uno para esas dimensiones entonces use las librerias que postearon aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19323.html

Saludos


----------



## Patico21

hola disculpen una pregunta talvez bien gorsera encontre este esquema en el foro ya lo he armado y va muy bien pero quisiera en las salidas colocar unos leds como aviso para poder saber de una manera sencilla que esta sacando los voltajes los reguladores la fuente de +/- 12 lo implemento solamente como voltaje fijo es decir 12V por exigencias de mi profesor y el de 5 voltios que da un voltaje a su salida de 5 voltios con la ayuda del 7805 mi pregunta radica en el voltaje negativo que obtengo como debo colocar el led o no hay como hacerlo debo hacerlo como esta o como lo hago ayuda por favor gracias de antemano abajo dejo el diseno que he hecho


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Así se conecta el LED en el lada negativo.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Patico21

muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta era una duda que tenia gracias por la ayuda


----------



## joseee

amigos leyendo el foro me cuesta decidir cual de las modificaciones instalar en la fuente que deseo armararmar por favor si tienen algún archivo de proteus o livewire se los agradesco  de ante mano


----------



## Alvaro Jimenez

Saludos. En el articulo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/ menciona como armar una fuente a 1 ampere, y dice que si quiero una a 3 amperes solo cambie el lm317  por el lm350, pero mi duda es: 1. ¿todos los demas elementos conservan sus mismos valores o hay que cambiar alguno?, 2. los capacitores de 1uf y 10u, ¿son ceramicos o igual que el de 1000uf electroliticos a 35v?, porque en ambos traen polaridad, y un ceramico no tiene polaridad, pero no traen un valor de voltaje como un electrolítico.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Todos son electrolíticos, el 1uF de tantalio puedes sustituirlo por uno de 100uF electrolítico.
Si vas a usar el LM350, entonces los diodos del rectifcador puente deben soportar 3 ó más amperios.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Sólo vas a obtener 3A, cuando Vi - Vo <= 10V
Vi = voltaje de entrada al regulador
Vo = voltaje de salida del regulador
(<= ) = menor o igual a


----------



## jandry79

Buenas,
despues de leeros bastante por fin me e decidido a montar mi fuente siguiendo el esquema de Li Ion:

Ver el archivo adjunto 57

Le voy ha hacer alguna modificacion
¿me pueden ayudar a ver si queda de manera correcta?

El transformador tendra un secundario de 24v 2A. Es el que tengo.
Los condensadores son todos electroliticos de 35v
¿Al aumentar la corriente de salida del transformador seria mejor cambiar el de 1000uf por uno de 2200uf?
¿y el puente de retificadores por uno de 2,5 A o no es necesario? 
Tambien tengo ponteciometros lineales de 10k ¿quedaria bien? es que tengo bastantes y por no comprar mas.
Y por ultimo, ¿para poner un led rojo a la salida del puente con una resistencia de 2200 estaria bien? ¿De cuantos W?
Gracias de antemano. Espero que puedan ayudarme en mi primer montaje.

Saludos


----------



## mariachy

ese esquema funcionara perfecto con tu transformador... siempre y cuando no le exijas mas de 1A

si quieres ahora sacar los 2A del transformador lo que primero tienes que hacer es comprar un puente de diodos mas potente ojala de 3A hacia arriba

cambiar el condensador... tan tan tan nesesario no es... pero si mejoraria el performance de la fuente notablemente a la hora de exijirle corriente devido a que el ripley no seria tan nosivo

potenciometro de 10k para esa fuente es como mucho... osea va a funcionar de todas maneras y no tendra problemas, el problema sera que cuando des media vuelta al potenciometro la fuente ya estara en su maximo ya que hay una formula que determina el valor del potenciometro... supuestamente cuando el valor del potenciometro este cerca de los 5k la fuente devera entregar 32v app... cuando ajustes el potenciometro y disminuyas la resistencia a 2k por ejemplo la fuente entregara 12v app entonces si ajustas el potenciemetro en 7k la fuente intentara entregar unos 43v app, pero como despues del rectificador no superas los 32v la fuente no podra entregar esos 43v que le pides y se quedara en el limite de lo que puede entregar osea 32v app
por eso cuando ya des medio giro al potenciometro la fuente ya estara en su maximo en lo unico que eso te afecta es en la precision a la hora de exijirle un voltaje a la fuente te sera dificil si quieres ajustar la fuente en 5v precisos ya que el juego que tendras con el potenciometro sera reducido

para lo del led es facil saverlo...
vamos a calcularlo aca y en vivo jejejejeej

tenemos que tu transformador de de 24v cierto...

entonces lo que saldra por el condensador de filtro sera 24*1.41= 33,84v
ahora hay que restar el voltage que se llevan los diodos... como es una rectificacion en onda completa se resta el valor de 1 diodo (0.7v) por 2

entonces 33.84v - 1.4 = 32.44

el valor de voltage aproccimado es de 32v

entonces, ahora que savemos el voltage de la salida vamos al led...

el led se alimenta con 1.8v y 10ma por manual

saviendo eso savemos que en un circuito serie si el led tendra 1.8v la resistencia tendra el voltaje restante 32.44-1.8 = 30,64v 

entonces la resistencia tendra 30,64v y como en un circuito serie la corriente se comparte... si el led tiene 10ma la resistencia tambien tendra 10ma...

por ley de ohm el valor de la resistencia es V/I

R = 30,64 / 10ma = 3,064k

y por ley de wats la potencia es igual a V*I

W = 30,64 * 10ma = 0.3064 w

entonces como no existe una resistencia con esos valores aproccimemos nomas...

la resistencia sera de 3k por 1/2w

espero se entienda... salu2


----------



## milealate31

Saludos....

Acerca de una fuente que estoy contruyendo, tengo inconveniente con dos resistencias, las de 1.5 k, son de 1/8. se calientan al encender la fuenta, se quemaran...

Quisiera me aclararan:

¿tiene que ver la potencia de ellas?
¿tiene que ver el condensador, puesto que segun el modelo, debe ser de 10.000microF y estoy utilizando uno de 4.700micro F?

Adjunto imagen del plano, claro que ahi se puede ver un 7815, pero el regulador que utilizo ahora es un LM350K.

Agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## cerebroo

Yo armé esta fuente, hace mucho tiempo, poruqe necesitaba, me va de mil maravillas nunca me ha fallado, y eso que use un trafo de 2A, aunque el lm soporta menos, lo que si para aplicaciones de sistemas digitales, donde se requiere un poco mas de corriente, la que soporta el lm317 no es suficiente y la fuente se "chupa" . 
Por lo demás es una buena herramienta.
Y si, io le puse fusible a la entrada de la linea y no usé diodos de proteccion  pero igual me anda muy bien.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cuál es la función que cumplen los transistores Q1, Q2.

Cuáles son los voltajes de las fuentes.

Puedes publicar el diagrama original de la fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## milealate31

Buen dia !!

Aqui publico el plano original de la fuente que construyo....


Me permito reiterar mi duda... la capacitancia que uso es de 4700uF, y segun el plano es de 10.000uF, en la fuente regulada, eso tiene que  ver en el calentamiento de las resistencias de 1.5K, o tambien la potencia de ellas, puesto que las usadas son de 1/8, pero igual probe por ejemplo con una de 1/4 de 2k, pero tambien se calento mucho...?

Agradezco su colaboracion!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Para saber que potencia deben tener las resistencias, hay que saber cual es el voltaje que cae en en ellas. 
El condensador de 4700uF sólo te da mayor rippley (rizado), que con el condensador de 10000uF.
Viendo el circuito original, el regulador 7805 está bien.
El circuito de LM350, tiene un resistencia de 2K en la entrada, que va a limitar la corriente en el regulador. Por lo que el regulador LM350 no podrá trabajar a su máxima capacidad.
Desde mi punto de vista la parte del LM350 no está bien implementada o no ha sido dibujado de manera correcta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Regental

hola aver si este posteo ya es mas correcto. mi problema es el siguiente:

una la escuela nos encargaron elaborar para un proyecto de finales de semestre una fuente de poder la cual basicamente consiste en 1 transofrmador de 120v a 24v y un circuito el cual haga que al final me de un voltaje de 12V de un lado y de otro 24V me dieron el cuicuito y como primera parte deberemos elaborarlo especificamente en el programa multisim10.1 no me dio el resultado que deberia y no se porque esta mal... bueno espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo

Publica el esquema en un formato gráfico (BMP, JPG, PNG, GIF, Etc), *NO* todos tienen Multisim


----------



## Regental

mil disculpas  hay esta... gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## babuino

hola!! amigo a mi se me ocurrio algo asi para que tengas idea no se como seria con la practica


----------



## Fogonazo

Regental dijo:


> hola aver si este posteo ya es mas correcto. mi problema es el siguiente:......


Algunas de las cosas que vi:
1) La alimentación no tiene el punto medio conectado a tierra.
2) Capacitores de filtro de *3700 F* ¿?¿?¿?
3) Resistencias mal conectadas.
4) Potenciómetros mal conectados
5) Capacitores de filtro de la referencia de *10.000uF* ?¿?¿
6) Capacitores de salida de *10.000 uF* ?¿?¿
7) Reguladores invertidos, el negativo en lugar del positivo y viceversa,


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Haz las modificaciones indicadas en líneas azules.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Versión corregida.

Cuando efectúes una simulación o armes un circuito, un poco de prolijidad no hace mal.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Regental.

Para empezar con tu circuito, el 317 es un regulador *positivo*, y el 337 es el *negativo*.
Los tenés al revés.

Los condensadores son, ¿enormes?. Los kF son kilofaradios. Eso es una animalada. Los mF son milifaradios, o sea, 10.000uF (microfaradios). Revisá las unidades que usaste.

Las baterías que usaste para simular la fuente están un poquito raras. Revisá cómo están orientadas, que así no vamos bien.

El conexionado de los reguladores no está correcto. Fijate bien. Hay más de tres puntos en los que se cruzan cables, pero no se conectan. Hacé las conexiones donde deben ir (sobre todo en la pata de regulación de voltaje, que se ve rara).

Revisá también los diodos de protección que tenés, que la estar cambiados los reguladores de lugar, te quedan al revés.

Y el puente de diodos... Si ya lo simulás con continua, ¿Para qué ponerlo?

Detallecito: Si no le ponés referencias de masa a la fuente, no va a andar la simulación.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

capacitores en unidades que nunca habia visto: "mili" y "kilo" faradio!!


----------



## Regental

hola muchas gracias por su ayuda duda resuelta  lo que pasa es que no soy un experto en eso del multisim y puse mal valores y conexiones pero gracias a ustedes realize las operaciones correctas wow son cada uno de ustedes geniales puesto que no puedo hacer nada mas que dar las gracias, les digo que son unas personas magnificas por ayudar a novatos como yo  saludos


----------



## fer_jazz

Se supone que usaras un transformador de alterna para reducir de 120 al voltaje deseado?
Bueno a la entrada de los diodos tienes conectados fuentes de corriente directa deberia ser alterna talvez por eso no te simuló a la primera.


----------



## Nilfred

@Cacho,Fogonazo: Es el mismo diagrama de la fuente partida de 30v 1A ¿Que aporta este hilo?


----------



## Cacho

Ya nada. Sólo una mano al autor.

Hecho esto... Vamos de paseo, pipipi...

Lo pego al final del tema correspondiente.
Saludos Nilfred.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Hola, quiero consultarles algo, quería hacer que la fuente de li-ion arrancara desde los 0v en adelante, y pense en poner dos diodos en serie.
Se que la tensión maxima que entregara el lm también va a bajar 1.4v.

Mi duda es si esto afectará el funcionamiento del regulador, o va a trabajar bien.
Saludos

PD: soy un master con el paint!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Master del Paint:
Poné al reves los diodos de salida, por que si no, no anda (están polarizados en inversa).


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Algo así.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Ok muchas gracias.
*elaficionado* que funcion cumple la resistencia de 20K.?
gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Sólo la función de carga fija, que te permite calibras el voltaje con un voltímetro cuando no tienes la carga puesta en la fuente.
No tiene que ser necesariamente de 20K, puede ser 1K ó 10K, es sólo una carga, pero puedes no poner la resistencia si no lo deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

ok muchas gracias
saludos!


----------



## Pinchuu

Hola, me gustaría hacer referéncia a la primera pregunta que se posteó en este tema, en concreto sobre el puente de díodos. Estoy intentando simular primero que todo en el programa "Multisim", no se si lo conocéis, seguro que sí, el montaje y funcionamiento de esta fuente de alimentación, pero hay tantos díodos que no se cuál utilizar para el puente. Necesito ayuda, soy bastante nuevo usando el programa y haciendo trabajos de este tipo. Hay tantos parámetros que me pierdo 

Por ejemplo, en el díodo más normal, el 1N4007 tenemos los siguientes parámetros: 

Description         : Vrrm=1000
                    : Irrm=50
                    : Vfm@If=1.1@1000
                    : trr=30.0
                    : Package=DO-35

.MODEL 1N4007 d (
+IS=3.19863e-08 RS=0.0428545 N=2 EG=0.784214
+XTI=0.504749 BV=1100 IBV=0.0001 CJO=4.67478e-11
+VJ=0.4 M=0.469447 FC=0.5 TT=8.86839e-06
+KF=0 AF=1 )

Indicadme cuáles son los más importantes para conocerlos.

Esque dijeron que lo mejor para el puente de díodos era que soportaran 2 A, para no forzarlo tanto con 1 A y de 100 V. El amperaje de 2 V lo entiendo, pero los 100 V para qué?

Y por último, cómo puedo saber yo que el díodo me aguantará los 100 V y los 2 A? Cuáles son esos parámetros?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## ALE777

Fogonazo dijo:


> Versión corregida.
> 
> Cuando efectúes una simulación o armes un circuito, un poco de prolijidad no hace mal.


estimados amigos: 
Primero quiero mostrarles mi fuente, que la hice en base al regulador LM338 (cuya unica diferencia con el LM317 es que maneja corrientes hasta 5A), y que hace mas de un año que anda sin problemas...en la foto si observan hay dos diales: el superior (el plateado y mas grande) es el control GRUESO, que lo hice con una llave selectora de 1 polo y 12 posiciones, o sea, tengo 12 tensiones FIJAS...el dial inferior (el negro y plateado) es el control FINO, o sea, es el potenciometro...la llave intermedia es una llave de 3 contactos, dos posiciones, para conmutar si se quiere tensiones fijas o alguna tension especial...intente intercalar el potenciometro directamente con la llave conmutadora, (para obtener tensiones finas entre dos fijas) pero no se porque siempre me quemaba el potenciometro..pense que ahi solo circulaba la corriente de control, de unos pocos mA, pero siempre que hacia esta configuracion, el potenciometro se quemaba...
El Led verde cumple un doble proposito: el de indicar que todo marcha bien, y de realizar un pequeño consumo, por si se deja mucho tiempo la fuente en vacio, con el riesgo de quemarla (se los digo porque con otra fuente con transistor me paso!)

Quiero ademas, hacer una consulta: Use ademas un voltimetro digital para que al seleccionar, se vea la tension elegida, pero lo que me parece raro es que, mientras no hay nada conectado, muestra un valor de tension ( como se ve en la foto), y al conectar, por ejemplo, un Led (en la foto uno blanco) la tension "cae" un poco ( en este caso de 2,9 a 2,3V)...¿que pasa? es normal, es un problema del voltimetro, o algo anda mal? ¿no se supone que el regulador debe mantener la tension estable? Porque entonces con simple Led ya hay variaciones? Lo mismo pregunto acerca de poner el potenciometro en serie con la llave selectora...se puede? o siempre se va a quemar?

                 Muchas gracias!!!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Versión corregida.
> 
> Cuando efectúes una simulación o armes un circuito, un poco de prolijidad no hace mal.


Estimado Fogonazo...en el post anterior puse mi fuente que llegue hasta 5 A . mi intencion es hacer una que llegue a mas corriente, y vi el archivo que dejaste...te hago dos preguntas: 1) que es un archivo ms10??? (eso aparece cuando lo descomprimo)
y 2) el archivo dice "Fuente regulable 12 y 24 amper II"...es que hay una parte I??? esta en el foro??? 
                         Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lexlimado

Una consulta, acabo de armar el circuito y me encontre con un problema. cuando abro la caja que me traia el transformador (12+12), me viene con 2 cables de entrada y 2 cables rojos de salida, mido las tensiones entre los cables de salida y siempre me tira 12v. No faltaria un tercer cable que sea masa? o la masa es la carcaza del tranfo?. no se bien como conectarlo! muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si es de 12-0-12 debe tener 3 terminales,
Creo que tienes uno 12-0.
Si compraste 12-0-12, te han dado otro transformador, creo que debes ir a la tienda y cambiarlo.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## ALE777

Que lastima!!! esperaba UNA respuesta...parece que me voy a quedar con esta duda acerca de las fuentes reguladas en tension...(Y sin poder saber que es un archivo ms10)...


----------



## Cacho

ALE777 dijo:


> ...me parece raro es que, mientras no hay nada conectado, muestra un valor de tension ( como se ve en la foto), y al conectar, por ejemplo, un Led (en la foto uno blanco) la tension "cae" un poco ( en este caso de 2,9 a 2,3V)...¿que pasa? es normal, es un problema del voltimetro, o algo anda mal? ¿no se supone que el regulador debe mantener la tension estable? Porque entonces con simple Led ya hay variaciones?


Puede ser un problema por una regulación pobre o un error de diseño, o de armado. ¿Qué esquema usaste?


ALE777 dijo:


> Lo mismo pregunto acerca de poner el potenciometro en serie con la llave selectora...se puede? o siempre se va a quemar?


Misma pregunta que antes: ¿Qué esquema usaste?


ALE777 dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo...


Como le preguntaste a Fogo, nadie que no fuera él te iba a contestar.


ALE777 dijo:


> 1) que es un archivo ms10?


Es un archivo de Multisim10 (es un programa que hace simulaciones)


ALE777 dijo:


> 2) el archivo dice "Fuente regulable 12 y 24 amper II"...es que hay una parte I??? esta en el foro?


Supongo que le puso el II para diferenciarlo del archivo original que estaba bastante incorrecto, nada más.

Saludos


----------



## ALE777

Estimado Cacho:
      Realmente GRACIAS por tu respuesta...te paso el circuito que hice de la fuente. es una pequeña modificacion sobre el circuito que se muestra en la hoja de datos del LM338. Espero sirva para aquellos que quieran copiarlo y/o mejorarlo...como dije antes, yo esperaba una buena regulacion de la tension, por eso me sorprendio el hecho de que con solo conectar un led, la tension varie un poco...de ahi mi pregunta, si esta dentro de lo normal esta diferencia, o si hay algun error...la resistencia de 120 Ohms y el diodo 1N4002 que va entre la entrada y la salida del regulador, las solde directamente sobre las "patitas" del LM338, como se sugiere en la hoja de datos, en donde se recomienda colocar la resistencia de 120 Ohms y el diodo lo mas cerca posible del regulador...
(ACARACION: En el dibujo, debe interpretarse "DE LA FUENTE" como la parte comprendida por el transformador, el puente de diodos y el capacitor de filtro) (yo use uno de 3300 microFaradios)


----------



## Cacho

Lindo esquema, sólo que se me hace medio complejo eso de usar dos llaves.
Si reemplazás R3 por el potenciómetro (ojo cómo conectás el cursor, que no tiene que quedar al aire) tenés dos voltajes fijos y una posición para el variable.
Y cuidado con la conexión que hiciste del potenciómetro, que si el switch está para ese lado, todo se desconecta de R1 (y eso es malo).

Por los diodos, te sirve cualquiera de la familia 1N400X, no hay necesidad de volverse loco buscando el 4002 que puede ser difícil de encontrar (el 4007 es el más común hoy po hoy).

Saludos


----------



## ALE777

Gracias, cacho, por tu pronta respuesta!!! no se me habia ocurrido esa variante, la de agregar el pot como una opcion mas en la llave selectora, en mi fuente use una llave selectora de 1 polo y 12 posiciones, o sea que tengo 12 tensiones distintas para elegir...lo unico es lo que me pasa al poner una carga: la tension baja un poco (fijate en las fotos de arriba, que con solo un led ya hay diferencia)...sera algo normal del regulador? estara dentro las tolerancias normales?
                                                  Una vez mas, GRACIAS!


----------



## Cacho

Raro... Primero que nada tendrías que medir dónde es que se cae el voltaje (no creo que sea en el trafo) y fijate en el datasheet la corriente máxima que puede entregar el 338 (o el regulador que hayas usado) en función de la diferencia de tensión que tenga entre entrada y salida. Si la diferencia de tensión es mucha, la corriente máxima es poca y no sería descabellado que el LED la bajara bastante.

Fijate de conectar una carga a tensiones más altas, más cercanas a la máxima. Si ahí regula bien, el problema viene por ese lado. Si sigue regulando mal (ojo, no uses el medidor del equipo, conectá un tester extra ahí para comparar mediciones) habrá que buscar por otro lado.


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Este circuito es una variación del que hay aquí: http://www.unicrom.com/cir_adaptador_universal_AC_LM317.asp

Cuando SW1 está en la posición A, el voltaje empieza en 1.5V y aumenta de 1V en 1V hasta 11.5V

Cuando SW1 está en la posición B, el voltaje empieza en 2.0V y aumenta de 1V en 1V hasta 12.0V .



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javo0112

quiero armarme la fuente de este tema, hoy compre el lm317t (ST), el potenciometro y demas, nada mas me falto el transformador pero lo arme para probarlo con un eliminador de una laptop antigua que entrega 19v dc

weno lo arme en un proto como dice el primer post y todo, mi sorpresa fue que cuando lo encendi mi voltaje varia de 0 a 16v 

ya revisando mejor el datasheet me di cuenta de que el lm317t de esta marca "ST" tiene en el ADJ en la pata 1. 

pero me llama la atencion que mi circuito va de 0 a 16v, se que no esta bien pero pues funciona  como es posible??

por cierto use un pot de 5kohm y una resistencia de 220ohm.(por si importa)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El regulador necesita como mínimo de una caida de voltaje de 3V (Vin-Vout >= 3)para funcionar correctamente. 
Es por eso que obtienes hasta 16V (19V - 3V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jvr32

Que tipo de diodos uso para realizar el puente rectificador ?


----------



## cerebroo

Hola.
Dado que el regulador no entrega mas de 1.5A realmente, seria bueno que uses unos 1N4011, o comprarte un puente para 2A.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## amauricio

Hola amigos resulta que tome un plano que originalemnte estaba con un lm350k y el lt1003 y en vez de esos le puse lm317 en paralelo al igual que lm317 en paralelo tambien, la regulacion positiva funciona perfectamente me regula desde 1.25 hatsa 17 voltios, el trafo es 12-0-12 2amp  y la parte negativa solo me regula desde -16.54 hadta -14.56 algo asi mas o menos lo que me gusutaria saber es si la modificacion fue correcta o si al contrario esta ocasiona esta salida en la parte negativa.se que hay un tema igual en el foro pero mi pregunta es si el plano que tengo tiene algun problema yo lo emule en proteus y segun este deberia funcionar  aqui les dejo el esquema y la emulacion en proteus gracias.





GRacias amigo si alguien me ayudara o si quizas el lm337 se daño pork ya habia tenido algunos problemas con un corto gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es aconsejable poner reguladores en paralelo.

Mira en la hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM337 el orden de los terminales o patas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ambernal

hola, el aporte esta excelente, te felicito!pero hay algo, podrias ayudarme con los calculos que realizaste para hacer la fuente?...te lo agradeceria inmensamente!


----------



## davm92

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y me interesaria saber como puedo hacer una fuente igual a esta pero que no sea dual. Otra duda ¿No hay problema si lo conecto a un transformador de 12 v?, claro que el tope seria menor, ¿pero los componentes cambian? 
Gracias


----------



## HADES

davm92 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y me interesaria saber como puedo hacer una fuente igual a esta pero que no sea dual.



 que no sea dual pero siempre con LM317T:
Ver el archivo adjunto 57



> Otra duda ¿No hay problema si lo conecto a un transformador de 12 v?, claro que el tope seria menor, ¿pero los componentes cambian?
> Gracias



Pues no no cambias componentes ninguno escepto el transformador que queres usar que es de 12V salu2


----------



## davm92

Ok entonces mañana mismo compro los componentes, ¿teoricamente cuanto me entregaria?


----------



## HADES

davm92 dijo:


> Ok entonces mañana mismo compro los componentes, ¿teoricamente cuanto me entregaria?



Bueno Teoricamente te entrega 1voltio menos de la tension maxima en tu caso con trasformador de 12 v te daria 11V ahora bien si el transformador es de 2 amperios  te entregaria 1.5A maximo pero ojo que siqueres mejor disipacion para 1.5A usas el LM317K que viene en forma TO-3 le conseguis buen disipador y pasta termica y pues si queres los 12 v te recomendaria un trafo de 14V 2A y con las indicaciones anteriores con lo del prefijo K en lugar del T todo te va ir OK

salu2


----------



## javo0112

saludos a todos

ya estoy a punto de armar mi fuente con el lm317 pero me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una imagen, esquema o lo que sea de como pegar el lm317*K* al disipador y como conectarlo, por que con eso de que la tapa es la salida pues estaria conectado tambien el disipador y donde sea que lo ponga no? en pocas palabras la salida seria el gabinete de mi fuentes, entonces como evito esto de una manera practica


mi intencion es poner en la placa bloques de terminales y con cables conectarlos al lm317k que debe estar en el disipador.

saludos y gracias


----------



## HADES

Bueno lo que haces como el regulador es del tipo T0-3 es usar un socket especial para este tipo de transistores con respecto al pinout dejo el pdf segun National Semiconductor salu2!!

Ver el archivo adjunto LM317K.pdf

PD.y para aislar en medio del transistor o sea su case metalico y el disipador es colocar mica un aislante que pareciera plastico entre el transistor y el disip!ador lo mejor es ir directamente a una electronica y preguntar por la mica el juego de tornilos el disipador y un socket para dicho tipo de transistor comparar todo y ver que es lo que mejor parece un saludo!!


----------



## hernanbejarano

QUE TAL

he estado implementando un diseño de una fuente DC dual variable de +/- (1,2 a 32) voltios con corriente de salida a 3 amperios, pero no me funciona; quisiera saber si con este montaje y con condensadores de  4700uf a la entrada; y con reguladores LM317K, Y LM337K puedo conseguir lo que necesito, además quiciera saber si deberia cambiar otros elementos


----------



## HADES

Bueno siento que quede pendiente con una foto para dar la idea que di en mi post anterior asi que la adjunto es de otro compañero pero queda rebien aqui para propositos ilustrativos



Ahora con respecto a la duda del compañero hernanbejarano si hablas de una fuente Dual Variable y cuando decis "quisiera saber si este montaje...." asumo que te referis a este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 58

Ah bueno entonces hablamos del mismo circuito Ok, ahora sustituir los condensadores de 1000uF por unos de 4700uF esta bien ahora el regulador negativo para 3A LM337K vas tambien Ok Pero Regulador positivo de 3A con LM317K NO porque este solo te entrega 1.5A sea en la version T o K la diferencia es el encapsulado por la disipacion por lo que casi siempre se escoge el K que es tipo T0-3 "Huevo Frito u Ovni"(si no mira en la primera imagen)ya que con este se logra una mejor disipacion ahora para 3A se te recomienda el LM350 de 3A o el LM338 de 5A
a cualquiera de estos dos le agregas el sufijo K y  te lo venden en version T0-3 salu2! espero te ayude!

SONIUS


----------



## hernanbejarano

si, hace montaje me refiero!


----------



## HADES

hernanbejarano dijo:


> si, hace montaje me refiero!



Bueno ya te respondi Lee arriba y Veras espero que te sea claro ahora salu2

PD.Adjunte las Hojas de Datos del LM350 y la del LM338


----------



## Dano

SONIUS dijo:


> Bueno siento que quede pendiente con una foto para dar la idea que di en mi post anterior asi que la adjunto es de otro compañero pero queda rebien aqui para propositos ilustrativos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34705
> 
> Ahora con respecto a la duda del compañero hernanbejarano si hablas de una fuente Dual Variable y cuando decis "quisiera saber si este montaje...." asumo que te referis a este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58
> 
> Ah bueno entonces hablamos del mismo circuito Ok, ahora sustituir los condensadores de 1000uF por unos de 4700uF esta bien ahora el regulador negativo para 3A LM337K vas tambien Ok Pero Regulador positivo de 3A con LM317K NO porque este solo te entrega 1.5A sea en la version T o K la diferencia es el encapsulado por la disipacion por lo que casi siempre se escoge el K que es tipo T0-3 "Huevo Frito u Ovni"(si no mira en la primera imagen)ya que con este se logra una mejor disipacion ahora para 3A se te recomienda el LM350 de 3A o el LM338 de 5A
> a cualquiera de estos dos le agregas el sufijo K y  te lo venden en version T0-3 salu2! espero te ayude!
> 
> SONIUS



Felicitaciones, me gusta el disipador 

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Gracias y pues si en la medida que puedo ayudo salu2!


----------



## luruex

mi estimado SONIUS, gracias por usar la foto de mi fuente de alta corriente y voltaje regulado. mi post lo eliminaron por falta de ortografia en fin.
tengo una consulta adicional, a partir de mi fuente quiero ponerle una salida de 5v positiva y negativa y adicionalmente quiero tener tambien una salida de 0 a 12 voltios..para este caso, qué chip debo usar, un lm337? teniendo en cuenta que la corriente q*UE* circulara será creo q*UE* 5A promedio ya que inicialmente el transformador que tengo es de 12v a 10A ..espero su ayuda y aqui pongo algunas fotos de mi fuente de alta corriente con voltaje regulado  
en las fotos pueden ver que estoy usando un 2n3055 aunque la base esta conectada directamente sin resistencia alguna, es bueno o malo? la unica resistencia que existe es la que entra al colector y es de 1,5 ohmios ..espero me ayuden, gracias

lo olvidaba, el circuito que deseo es para regular tension positiva como negativa vale decir de 0 a 12v y de -12v a 0v...gracias


----------



## HADES

Bueno Vamos por partes!


luruex dijo:


> mi estimado SONIUS, gracias por usar la foto de mi fuente de alta corriente y voltaje regulado. mi post lo eliminaron por falta de ortografia en fin.


Por cierto que este ya mero tambien lo eliminan!



> tengo una consulta adicional, a partir de mi fuente quiero ponerle una salida de 5v positiva y negativa


pues para 5V esta el 7805 el negativo te lo aclaro mas adelante..



> y adicionalmente quiero tener tambien una salida de 0 a 12 voltios..para este caso, qué chip debo usar, un lm337? teniendo en cuenta que la corriente q*UE* circulara será creo q*UE* 5A promedio ya que inicialmente el transformador que tengo es de 12v a 10A


Bueno usa este esquematico de la fuente Dual Doble Variable!



> ..espero su ayuda y aqui pongo algunas fotos de mi fuente de alta corriente con voltaje regulado
> en las fotos pueden ver que estoy usando un 2n3055 aunque la base esta conectada directamente sin resistencia alguna, es bueno o malo? la unica resistencia que existe es la que entra al colector y es de 1,5 ohmios ..espero me ayuden, gracias


no te sabria decir porque no adjuntaste el diagrama esquematico pero de por si nunca funciona(bien por lo menos)un transistro sin R en su base!



> lo olvidaba, el circuito que deseo es para regular tension positiva como negativa vale decir de 0 a 12v y de -12v a 0v...gracias


jejejejeej amigo si que sos reexpresivo

En SINTESIS lo que queres o mejor DICHO lo que DEBES hacer y te aconsejo es que ya no uses la placa de la foto NO ese es problema aparte! empeza de 0 con tu trafo de 10A 12V y los materiales que aparecen en el esquema de La Fuente Variable Dual Ya que con esta tenes salida 12V y -12V por el trafo que tenes y con lo de la corriente explique con lujo de detalles los amperajes respectivos POSITIVOS y NEGATIVOS con sus integrados y sus HOJAS de Datos para que se orienten en lo que quieren tanto de Amperios como de Voltages Hacelo empeza con lo del esquema aquel y conforme avances nos contas aqui y entonces con ese esquema (El de la fuente dual Variable) te digo que agregarle para tener la Salida 5V con eso una pregunta??

ADEMAS de lo de +12V y -12V ambos Regulables. Aclarame? queres salidas: +5V y -5V y una salida 12V fija sin regular???solo aclarame BIEN estos dos ultimos puntos y el PUNTO anterior y arrancamos con mucho gusto con esta Fuente

Por si me imagino tal vez te preguntes a este esquema me refiero pero con el solo hecho de estar aqui se SUPONE que de esta fuente Hablamos pero en fin! es esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 58
salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Xapas

hola, muy buenas, yo tengo una duda con respecto a este circuito, bueno, en verdad, es para realizar una mejora al circuito... estoy pensando en realizar esta fuente de alimentación, pero poseo un transformador que me proporciona 6A, y los reguladores los voy a cambiar por un LM350 Y UN LM333, uno positivo, y otro negativo...
La duda está en que me gustaría poder regular ese amperaje, que vaya desde 0 hasta 3 amperios, mas o menos, y no se como poder hacerlo... si me responden lo agradecería mucho
Gracias


----------



## HADES

Xapas dijo:


> hola, muy buenas, yo tengo una duda con respecto a este circuito, bueno, en verdad, es para realizar una mejora al circuito... estoy pensando en realizar esta fuente de alimentación, pero poseo un transformador que me proporciona 6A, y los reguladores los voy a cambiar por un LM350 Y UN LM333, uno positivo, y otro negativo...
> La duda está en que me gustaría poder regular ese amperaje, que vaya desde 0 hasta 3 amperios, mas o menos, y no se como poder hacerlo... si me responden lo agradecería mucho
> Gracias



Salu2! Xapas lo que decis "regular corriente"mmmm me temo quelo que queres es lo que se conoce como LIMITADOR de Corriente usa el buscador y veras mas de un circuito que ya terminada esta fuente con los Integrados que mencionaste LM350 y LM333 este ultimo tambien es una buena SUSTITUCION del LM337 ahi ok tambien!, armalo y al final le aplicas el LIMITADOR de Corriente y la hiciste!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Xapas

lo siento, pero no :S yo a lo que me refiero es a poder variar la corriente a la salida, pues porque dependiendo de la carga que vaya a usar a la salida, pueda variar la intensidad de corriente para evitar quemar componentes que conecte a la fuente de alimentacion, yo me referia a algo así como lo de la foto que adjunto, donde el pot 2 varía la intensidad de corriente a la salida del circuito... no se si eso será posible o no :S espero que me contesten, por favor... ya estuve buscando por el buscador y no encontre nada de lo que busco, he incluso inicie un tema pidiendo ayuda, pero me lo cerraron sin mas porque no habia buscado en el buscador, y simplemente es que me exprese mal 
el circuito lo saque de esta pagina, que la verdad se ve muy bien, es la fig. 303b
http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm
gracias por responderme sonius n.n


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Este circuito es propuesto por Motorola para el LM317.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Xapas

pero ahí habría que suministrar un voltaje negativo a los transistores Q1 y Q2, no?? :S habría que complicar mucho mas el circuito para poder regular la intensidad :S no sirve el circuito del post anterior??


----------



## Fogonazo

Xapas dijo:


> pero ahí habría que suministrar un voltaje negativo a los transistores Q1 y Q2, no?? :S habría que complicar mucho mas el circuito para poder regular la intensidad :S no sirve el circuito del post anterior??


Los 2 te sirven y los 2 necesitan una tensión negativa para funcionar correctamente.


----------



## Xapas

pero en el esquema que postee, la entrada de voltaje negativo con el zener y la resistencia se pueden omitir, eso solo permite que la regulación del voltaje sea próxima a 0, que yo sepa, no interfiere con el segundo lm317 :S no??


----------



## HADES

Xapas dijo:


> pero en el esquema que postee, la entrada de voltaje negativo con el zener y la resistencia se pueden omitir, eso solo permite que la regulación del voltaje sea próxima a 0, que yo sepa, no interfiere con el segundo lm317 :S no??



Oye Xapas y por que no usas mejor el Circuito que se encuentra en el Datasheet que subi? especificamente en la pag 19 en el primer circuito y que dice "5A Constant Voltage/Constant Current Regulator" ya que en este tenes Regulacion de Voltage y Regulacion de Corriente! este me parece el mas indicado en tu caso salu2!solo descarga el pdf y buscas la pag.19 y nos contas!

SONIUS

PD. El PDF lo subi tiempo atras en el post numero 446!


----------



## luruex

sonius! 
hare como dices el circuito desde cero. segun el esquematico que me has mostrado: pienso que por los Lm solo resistiran 5A verdad? entonces tendria que agregarle transistores para la carga de 10A, verdad? bueno, ire avanzandolo en proteus un abrazo gracias


----------



## Xapas

vale, muchas gracias sonius n.n probaré con el datasheet y mandare resultados!! gracias!!


----------



## anay

hola como estan?, yo tengo un tranformador de 32 v a 2 A en el secundario, sive para la fuente de 1.2-30v o necesito uno de 24v en el secundario


----------



## Pinchuu

Hola Anay, creo que se como responder tu pregunta. Piensa que si quieres obtener entre 1.2 y 30 V no puedes poner un transformador de menor tensión que la que quieres obtener a la salida de la fuente, en este caso los 30 V de máxima que te ofrece el regulador. En cuanto a los 32 V del transformador, creo que será bastante bueno para este tipo de fuente.

De todas formas, sigue informándote, que llevo poco trabajando con fuentes y no se si es correcto lo que te dije.


----------



## HADES

anay dijo:


> hola como estan?, yo tengo un tranformador de 32 v a 2 A en el secundario, sive para la fuente de 1.2-30v o necesito uno de 24v en el secundario



Te sirve barabaro lo que quiere decir el regulador que regula de 1.2V a 37V es que 1.2V es el voltage minimo al que desciende la fuente y 37V es el voltage maximo que puede regular por lo que el trafo de 2A 32V te queda Barbaro!! por lo que dale usa ese trafo y haces tu fuente con el esquema que aparece aqui salu2!
Ver el archivo adjunto 57

HADES


----------



## anay

HADES dijo:


> Te sirve barabaro lo que quiere decir el regulador que regula de 1.2V a 37V es que 1.2V es el voltage minimo al que desciende la fuente y 37V es el voltage maximo que puede regular por lo que el trafo de 2A 32V te queda Barbaro!! por lo que dale usa ese trafo y haces tu fuente con el esquema que aparece aqui salu2!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57
> 
> HADES



Gracias por el dato, pero en este caso no hay que recalcular el valor de los capacitores?.


----------



## luruex

creo q no es necesario recalcular los valores de los capacitores ya que son solo para mantener la carga constante en este tipo de esquemas. si algo de lo que dije esta mal, haganmelo saber


----------



## Pinchuu

Pido disculpas pues, pensé que si el máximo del regulador eran 37 V había que darle más del valor que este podrá sacar. Dije esto porqué dicen que hay que darle unos 3 V como mínimo a la entrada del regulador para que este lo haga correctamente. O esto solo sirve con los reguladores que sacan un voltaje fijo? Me refiero al LM7805, LM7812, LM7815...

Me gustaría que me aclarárais esta dudilla.

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pinchuu dijo:


> ....Dije esto porqué dicen que hay que darle unos 3 V como mínimo a la entrada del regulador para que este lo haga correctamente. O esto solo sirve con los reguladores que sacan un voltaje fijo? Me refiero al LM7805, LM7812, LM7815...
> 
> Me gustaría que me aclarárais esta dudilla.....


Dicen lo correcto, para el correcto funcionamiento de los reguladores integrados debe existir entre entrada y salida un mínimo de unos 3V, por ejemplo, si necesitas 5V de salida y estas empleando un LM7805, debes darle unos 8V en la entrada (Como mínimo) para que trabaje correctamente.
El valor exacto te lo confirma el datasheet del regulador que elijas.


----------



## victor2409

una pregunta, de donde saco la tierra???


----------



## HADES

victor2409 dijo:


> una pregunta, de donde saco la tierra???



facil de la salida de los diodos si compras el modulo o "puente de diodos" te vendra especificado las dos entradas alternas(las que dicen AC) y te especifica las salidas rectificadas + y - el menos - es el que tomas como tierra a todo el circuito fijate en el esquema y te daras cuenta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 57
una imagen de Puentes de Diodos para orientarte mejor:

saludos!

HADES


----------



## victor2409

Gracias por la respuesta , pero la verdad no especifique en cual fuente, yo me referia a si quiero hacer una fuente de voltaje positivo y negativo, de donde sacaria la tierra?
 el voltaje negativo se sacaria de ahi de donde tu dices no? 
la tierra vendria del transforamdor ??? o de donde ?
agradeceria la respuesta


----------



## Pinchuu

Bueno pues fíjate que en la tercera imagen hay una fuente de alimentación dual, es decir, para voltajes positivos y negativos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

Cogerías un transformador con doble salida, para que me entiendas. Es decir, tiene tres patitas. La del medio la usarias para tierra y las otras dos para la salida positiva y negativa, respectivamente. Luego una vez pasado el puente de diodos las dos partes de la fuente (positiva y negativa) quedan unidas mediante tierra. Me explico? 

Fíjate bien en la tercera imagen como te dije. Espero quede claro. Si hay algún error en la explicación comentadlo.

Saludos!


----------



## HADES

Pinchuu dijo:


> Bueno pues fíjate que en la tercera imagen hay una fuente de alimentación dual, es decir, para voltajes positivos y negativos.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
> 
> Cogerías un transformador con doble salida, para que me entiendas. Es decir, tiene tres patitas. La del medio la usarias para tierra y las otras dos para la salida positiva y negativa, respectivamente. Luego una vez pasado el puente de diodos las dos partes de la fuente (positiva y negativa) quedan unidas mediante tierra. Me explico?
> 
> Fíjate bien en la tercera imagen como te dije. Espero quede claro. Si hay algún error en la explicación comentadlo.
> 
> Saludos!



Asi es como dijo el compañero ahora solo añado una fotia para que te des la idea en conjunto con la explicacion:
Ver el archivo adjunto 58
saludos!

HADES


----------



## victor2409

Muchas gracias po sus respuestas , ya la arme y creo que ya quedo xd
solo tengo otra duda, 
mido el voltaje positivo junto con la tierra y pues si me marca en el multimetro un voltaje normal, digamos por ejemplo "20" volts
y cuando mido el voltaje negativo, lo mido, poniendo una punta en la terminal del voltaje negativo y la otra en la tierra y me da por ejemplo "-20" volts 
esta correcto ? Asi debe marcar el multimetro o algo anda mal ??


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí pones el cable negro del voltímetro en tierra y el otro cable en el positvo de la fuente te da un valor positivo, pero cuando lo pones en el negativo de la fuente te da un valor negativo.
Sí pones el cable rojo del multímetro en tierra y el otro cable en el negativo de la fuente te da un valor positivo (en el positivo de la fuente te da un valor negativo).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Espero no haberte confundido demasiado.


----------



## anay

hola, como estan?, con la ayuda de una fuente de +/- 1.2-30 propuse otra pero para +/- 1.2-16.5 solo que a la hora de simularla, me dice que tengo un problema y no logro detectar cual, mi transformador es de 32V(16+16) a 2A me gustaria subir el circuito pero no se como, me podrian desir como hacerlo

ya logre subir la imagen del circuito se llama anay, espero me puedan ayudar.
gracias


----------



## HADES

victor2409 dijo:


> Muchas gracias po sus respuestas , ya la arme y creo que ya quedo xd
> solo tengo otra duda,
> mido el voltaje positivo junto con la tierra y pues si me marca en el multimetro un voltaje normal, digamos por ejemplo "20" volts
> y cuando mido el voltaje negativo, lo mido, poniendo una punta en la terminal del voltaje negativo y la otra en la tierra y me da por ejemplo "-20" volts
> esta correcto ? Asi debe marcar el multimetro o algo anda mal ??



Si! asi esta bien! ese es el concepto de la Fuente Simetrica podes poseer Dos tensiones una Positiva, una Negativa y Tierra me explico en audio generalmente los amplificadores requieren de una fuente especial por ejemplo +/- 20V o sea +20V y -20V o en otras palabras que tenes un voltage positivo de 20V y otro en proporcion exactamente opuesta 20V pero negativos -20V otra es para polarizar Fet y Mosfets igual si queres podes usar solo el positivo con respecto a masa y es como una fuente normal regulable y cuando llegues a necesitar voltage negativo usas el negativo con respecto a masa. En fin te quedo +10 asi es como queda!. saludos!
Ver el archivo adjunto 58
HADES



anay dijo:


> hola, como estan?, con la ayuda de una fuente de +/- 1.2-30 propuse otra pero para +/- 1.2-16.5 solo que a la hora de simularla, me dice que tengo un problema y no logro detectar cual, mi transformador es de 32V(16+16) a 2A me gustaria subir el circuito pero no se como, me podrian desir como hacerlo
> 
> ya logre subir la imagen del circuito se llama anay, espero me puedan ayudar.
> gracias



Hay alta probabilidad de que el problema en si sea que workbench haya  superado su capacidad maxima de simulacion y por eso te tire error es un clasico con ese simulador otra es que no tengas bien especificado la salida del transformador pero amigo no te compliques la existencia usa este esquematico que ya ha sido probado por su servidor y un sin fin de compañeros:
Ver el archivo adjunto 58
Saludos!

HADES


----------



## Pinchuu

Hola anay, una cosa que he visto es que la fuente de alterna la tienes a 160 V en rms, no deberian ser 110/220 V? Y la frecuencia 50/60 Hz, dependiendo de tu país. No se si el problema está aquí o donde, pero era un comentario.

Saludos!

Hola! Tengo una duda y es la siguiente:

- Teniendo en cuenta que tenemos un transformador cuyo voltaje secundario es de 24 V, cómo podemos obtener a la salida del circuito, es decir, a la salida de la fuente de alimentación, un voltaje de 30 V. Se puede sacar una tensión mayor a la salida del circuito si el trafo únicamente saca 24 V como mucho?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## victor2409

muchas gracias ades, ya confirmaste que el trabajo que hice esta bien, ahora quiero ver si me puedes ayudar en otras cosillas por favor xd 
te agradeceria que te dieras una vuelta en este tema y checaras mis comentarios, ya que mencionas eso de los amplificadores, efectivamente, por eso queria la fuente doble, para hacerme un ampli, pero ahora tengo varias dudas, si tienes chanza, echate una vuelta por aca , te lo agradeceria https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/planos-home-theater-casero-2689/#post322002


----------



## HADES

Pinchuu dijo:


> .........Hola! Tengo una duda y es la siguiente:
> 
> - Teniendo en cuenta que tenemos un transformador cuyo voltaje secundario es de 24 V, cómo podemos obtener a la salida del circuito, es decir, a la salida de la fuente de alimentación, un voltaje de 30 V. Se puede sacar una tensión mayor a la salida del circuito si el trafo únicamente saca 24 V como mucho?
> 
> Gracias y saludos!


 
Pues sencillamente si el trafo saca 24V +/- 2 voltios vas a tener en la salida del conjunto rectificador; ahora para los 30V fijo tenes que tener un trafo que saque los 30V y no es que el circuito magicamente saque los 30V aunque en la figura apararesca 24V en el trafo y en la salida del regulador 1.2V a 30V esto ultimo lo que indica es que el circuito en general PUEDE REGULAR desde 1.2V hasta 30V ahora si o todavia no? sino pregunta!

HADES


----------



## Nilfred

24vAC una vez rectificados son 32.5vCC ±0.5v. El porqué aquí.


----------



## Pinchuu

HADES dijo:


> Pues sencillamente si el trafo saca 24V +/- 2 voltios vas a tener en la salida del conjunto rectificador; ahora para los 30V fijo tenes que tener un trafo que saque los 30V y no es que el circuito magicamente saque los 30V aunque en la figura apararesca 24V en el trafo y en la salida del regulador 1.2V a 30V esto ultimo lo que indica es que el circuito en general PUEDE REGULAR desde 1.2V hasta 30V ahora si o todavia no? sino pregunta!
> 
> HADES



M...me he liado un poco más, lo siento . Si me lo pudieras explicar con un poco más de detenimiento te lo agradecería.

Saludos!



Nilfred dijo:


> 24vAC una vez rectificados son 32.5vCC ±0.5v. El porqué aquí.



Y por qué son 32.5 V? :S


----------



## HADES

Pinchuu dijo:


> M...me he liado un poco más, lo siento . Si me lo pudieras explicar con un poco más de detenimiento te lo agradecería.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Y por qué son 32.5 V? :S



Bueno............. por asi decirlo hay una cierta ganacia que se obtiene en tension que te la da el conjunto recticficador "el puente Rectificador" ahora si notaste esta explicacion esta demas porque ya lo anuncio el moderador Nilfred osea que si para mañana esta ya no existe es porque fijo lo elimino y no quiero ser para nada grosero pero seria bueno que buscaras detenidamente con el buscador del foro el porque! saludos

HADES


----------



## Pinchuu

Okey ahora sí que lo entendí, gracias. Lo que no sabía que podía buscar este tipo de preguntas en el buscador .

Saludos.


----------



## ld27

como pido el puente de diodos y los capacitores son 
Electroliticos o ceramicos


----------



## pezza

hola quiero ver si me pueden resolver una duda yo hice mi fuente de voltage y me sale todo perfecto pero solo hice un lado de  la fuente el lado positivo entonces mi fuente la quiero utilizar para mi cargador de laptop ya que se arruino el mio y es imposible conseguir uno por aca y estube aciendo pruebas con la computadora  pero lo unico que logro es poner encorto la fuente. ¿ mi pregunta es tengo que acer el lado negativo de la fuente o no me afecta en nada el no acerlo?


----------



## HADES

pezza dijo:


> hola quiero ver si me pueden resolver una duda yo hice mi fuente de voltage y me sale todo perfecto pero solo hice un lado de  la fuente el lado positivo entonces mi fuente la quiero utilizar para mi cargador de laptop ya que se arruino el mio y es imposible conseguir uno por aca y estube aciendo pruebas con la computadora  pero lo unico que logro es poner encorto la fuente. ¿ mi pregunta es tengo que acer el lado negativo de la fuente o no me afecta en nada el no acerlo?



eh, primero de que fuente hablamos al aire no se de cual hablas el diseño es de aqui o es de otro lado?


----------



## pezza

si el diseño es el de aca es este Ver el archivo adjunto 57
hice eso y me  sale perfecto lo e  probado en motores y otras cosas  pero cuando lo pruebo en mi laptop dando las espesificaciones de voltage que me  dice el cargador dañado de mi laptop lo pruebo  la  fuente que hice se pone en corto. no se si se deba a que no hice el lado negativo de la fuente.


----------



## HADES

ah!! bueno esta bien ahora ya se de que hablamos!!!! la primera fuente es una fuente normal:
Ver el archivo adjunto 57
y esta segunda es una fuente simetrica(partida)que nada que ver tiene:
Ver el archivo adjunto 58


Ahora esta: si es la que necesitas
Ver el archivo adjunto 57
es con la vas a trabajar!! la anterior es para aplicaciones que necesitar un equivalente negativo de voltage(voltage simetrico) la laptop no la necesita, entonces la fuente normal la de la foto( o sea la que armaste) esta bien el asunto es que cuando armaste el plug para la laptop pudiste haberte confundido y colocado inversamente la polaridad de este chequealo!!!! y por otra si es para laptop seria bueno que el condensador que normalmente es de 1000uF lo cambies por uno mas grande tal vez de 3,300uF al menos Y siempre observa el voltage de carga de la bateria para ajustarle dicho voltage que debe llevar!!tipicamente andan en los 18V pero siempre miralo, lo podes encontrar en la etiqueta de atras de la bateria saludos espero te ayude.!

HADES


----------



## Cacho

Como dice Hades, revisá que la polaridad del conector esté como debe. Y si me dejan meter la cuchara, me iría a algo mucho más básico.

Primero: ¿Con qué trafo estás alimentando la fuente?
Segundo: ¿Qué disipador le pusiste al regulador?
Tercero: ¿Qué corriente le estás pidiendo?

Entre la segunda y la tercera yo apuesto a que está el origen de tus problemas, la primera puede hacer que se te vaya a pique la tensión...

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La fuente de alimentación es de 1A, pero, los cargadores de Laptop generalmente tienen un voltaje entre 18V y 19V a una corriente de 3A o más amperios.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Como ya lo ha dicho, debes fijarte bien en la polaridad del plug o conector de la fuente, ésta debe ser la que corresponde a la entrada de alimentación del Laptop.


----------



## pezza

bueno cosntestando a tu pregunta estoy utilizando uno que me saca varios voltages tengo el de 24 uno de 16 y uno de ocho 
luego el disipador que utilice fue el mismo que trai mi cargador q se arruino.
y bueno mi cargador nesecita 19.5 voltios con 3 amperios


----------



## HADES

pezza dijo:


> bueno cosntestando a tu pregunta estoy utilizando uno que me saca varios voltages tengo el de 24 uno de 16 y uno de ocho
> luego el disipador que utilice fue el mismo que trai mi cargador q se arruino.
> y bueno mi cargador nesecita 19.5 voltios con 3 amperios




mmm como que la cosa es que necesitas mas Amperios proba buscar en el foro como añadir otro lm317 al actual que tenes para entonces como c/u tiene 1.5A en suma los dos te tiran 3A

saludos!

HADES


----------



## pezza

bueno  aqui siempre j*****endo con lo mismo encontre esto en el mismo post de la  fuente solo con cambiar el lm317 por el lm350 o 338 me deveria de funcionar.

Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 amperio

Con este circuito se puede construir una fuente de poder variable con la que se puede obtener cualquier voltaje entre los 1.2 voltios y los 30 voltios.

Esta fuente es regulada, lo que indica que puede mantener un voltaje estable en la salida ante variaciones del voltaje de entrada y las condiciones de la carga. La regulación se hace a través de los circuitos integrados LM317 y LM337 que pueden manejar corrientes de hasta 1 Amperio. Para corrientes mayores se pueden utilizar el regulador positivo LM350 o LM338 de 3 y 5 amperios y el regulador negativo LM337 de 3 amperios.


----------



## HADES

pezza dijo:


> bueno  aqui siempre j*****endo con lo mismo encontre esto en el mismo post de la  fuente solo con cambiar el lm317 por el lm350 o 338 me deveria de funcionar.
> 
> Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 amperio
> 
> Con este circuito se puede construir una fuente de poder variable con la que se puede obtener cualquier voltaje entre los 1.2 voltios y los 30 voltios.
> 
> Esta fuente es regulada, lo que indica que puede mantener un voltaje estable en la salida ante variaciones del voltaje de entrada y las condiciones de la carga. La regulación se hace a través de los circuitos integrados LM317 y LM337 que pueden manejar corrientes de hasta 1 Amperio. Para corrientes mayores se pueden utilizar el regulador positivo LM350 o LM338 de 3 y 5 amperios y el regulador negativo LM337 de 3 amperios.



mmm si tienes razon puedes utilizar todo el circuito mismo solo cambias el lm317 por un lm350 saludos!

HADES


----------



## pezza

bueno gracias por la respuesta probare cambiando el lm317 por el lm350 auque creo q*UE* debeo de conseguir un trasformador que aparte de darme los 24 me da mas de los 3 amperios que nesecito ya que estaba leyendo y parece ser que lo que me da el amperage maximo es la trasformador


----------



## HADES

pezza dijo:


> bueno gracias por la respuesta probare cambiando el lm317 por el lm350 auque creo q*UE* debeo de conseguir un trasformador que aparte de darme los 24 me da mas de los 3 amperios que nesecito ya que estaba leyendo y parece ser que lo que me da el amperage maximo es la trasformador



Por supuesto!!!! el trafo es el que da los Amperios el regulador si lo queres ver en otros planos es un _medium_ pero si fijo tenes que tener un trafo que te de 3A saludos!


----------



## gustavoja

Saludos amigos yo construi esta fuente con un transformador que consegui pero no tengo sus especificaciones solo se que saca 35v rms por el secundario, bueno la cuestion es que todo esta perfecto funciona el filtro, el regulador me saca mis 30 v que necesito a la salida y me funciona bien el ajuste, el unico problema es que he empezado a colocarle cargas para exigirle distintas corrientes a la fuente, les cuento que a una carga de 100 ohms salen 240mA lo que esta bien, luego empieza el problema pongo una carga de 47 ohms y el voltaje cae a 22,5 (470ma) sigo con una carga de 15 ohms y me baja a 16 v (1,06 A).
Empece a revisar el circuito y todo esta bien conectado, luego aumente la capacitancia pero tuve los mismo resultados, entonces decidi que la falla era el transformador, que quizas no tiene capacidad suficiente para dar estas corrientes (aunque si disminuyo la carga este llega a corrientes de 1,33 A con voltaje de 10 o 12v), en fin de tanto dar vuelta poner transistores para tratar de aumentar corrientes buscar soluciones en foros etc... nada funciono.
Decidi probar con distintos transformadores pero todos los que tenias me producian caidas de voltaje, al final en la desesperacion consegui varios transformadores identicos de la misma marca y los empece a colocar en paralelo para alimentar la fuente, mi sorpresa fue que empece a tener aumentos en el voltaje y corriente, luego de colocar 5 transformadores en paralelo consegui las prestaciones que necesitaba, alimentar una carga de 16 ohms con 24 v 1,7 amp (sin carga tengo 30 v).

Si me pudieran asesorar me gustaria que dijeran de cuantos amper son mis transformadores y cual necesito en realidad para poder alimentar esta fuente manteniendo el voltaje a la salida de 24 a 30 voltios constantes (sin variaciones por la carga), en fin cual problema ven ustedes.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pezza

mira yo  estado *H*aciendo la  fuente y *H*e tenido el mismo problema que tienes lo que pasa es q*UE* para que en la salida puedas obtener los amperios que deses es nesesario que el transformador tenga las espe*C*ificaciones que buscas por ejemplo si nesecitas que en la salida obtengas 3 amperios ne*C*e*S*itas un trasformador de 3 o mas amperios. En lo que  te quedo mal es como saber de cuanto son tus transformadores ya que yo tengo el mismo proble tengo un monton de  trasformadores pero no logro saber de  cuantos amperios  son ya que no tiene espe*C*ificaciones.
lo que t*E* recomiendo es q*UE* compres un trasformador en una electronica  con las espe*C*ificaciones que ne*C*e*S*ites. 
y muy importante es q*UE* recordes que el trasformador es el q*UE* t*E* da los amperios.


----------



## gustavoja

Saludos amigo Pezza gracias por tu pronta respuesta y tu interes en ayudar
Bueno ayer no respondi porque estuve recorriendo electronicas a ver si conseguia algun transformador, pero nada no consegui lo que necesitaba.
El problema es que necesito un transformador que no es de un valor comercial, les explico porque la alimentacion de la fuente va a ser de 60vrms y 60hz necesito un transformador que me baje ese valor a unos 30 vrms (antes realice las pruebas con 110-24 para ver como funcionaba el circuito y como funciona bien ahora busco el transformador correcto) consegui un transformador viejo que me transforma de 110 a 55 vrms y bueno despues de mucho dudar lo decidi conectar a la fuente de 60vrms para observar su comportamiento, de los 60 vrms que entraban me salian 25vrms, lo cual es  casi perfecto pero igual al conectar la carga me cae el voltaje a 17 y solo tengo un transformador de estos.
Me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes creen o han probado que con un transformador de 220vrms a 110 vrms obtendre el mismo resultado, una disminucion a la mitad del valor del voltaje de entrada SIN IMPORTAR SU VALOR (60-30vrms) ya que de este tipo de transformadores se encuentran en todos lados y de altos vatiajes.

GRACIAS!


----------



## Nilfred

Mirá, el problema que le veo a usar un transformador de 220 a 110 en vez de uno de 60 a 30, es que la longitud del cable en la bobina es mas largo innecesariamente, tanto en el primario como en el secundario, ocupa área de ventana. La potencia que podes usar es ¼ de la nominal, por lo tanto es un transformador 4 veces mas grande de lo necesario y encima, de altos vatiajes, caro.

Con carga vas a tener mucha diferencia al ser mayor la resistencia de la bobina.

Lo mejor que podes hacer es calcularlo, comprar solo el núcleo, los carretes y el alambre necesario para bobinarlo. No es difícil si compras los carretes, sobretodo si necesitas solo 1.

Si hace falta mas, podes mandar a hacer en la fábrica (Desconozco en Caracas, fijate el listado de proveedores en la Wiki)

NdR: Post bendecido por el Padre Merrin.


----------



## Cacho

Nilfred dijo:


> NdR: Post bendecido por el Padre Merrin.


----------



## alien782

yo monte el circuito http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm pero no tenia conocimiento de variable y regulada, puede haber algún modo de poder modificar el circuito sobre el que ya tengo echo osea implementar algún componente encima o algo así, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Miral aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124308/ _usa la imagen modificado_401.gif   (que tiene las líneas rojas que indica lo debes modificar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Nilfred dijo:


> .....NdR: Post bendecido por el Padre Merrin.


El padre Merrin *NO* bendice, solo excomulga, exorciza, da la extremaunción y manda a la sucursal del purgatorio (Moderación).


----------



## alien782

muchas gracias por la ayuda es claro que ya no puedo modificarlo mas, esta seria mi ultima duda, he visto algunas fuentes que tienen un led que indica si el circuito alimentado esta en corte, como le hago para hacer esto???


----------



## mariofer

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> 
> Ya que en el circuito que modifiqué no exiten estas resistenicias variables, no tenia forma de compensar o equilibrar el voltaje del LED, por lo que opté por poner 2 diiodo en serie.



Ok, gracias por aclarar la duda. Perfecto, los diodos en serie evitan la necesidad del ajuste.


Y tienes razón que ese diagrama que acabas de dejar tiene un monton de errores.


----------



## welum

donde puedo bajar el circuito para imprimir de la fuente 
Ver el archivo adjunto 58

ya que pretendo armarla pero no se manejar los programas que diseñan el cto con sus pistas correspondientes


----------



## Vegetal Digital

welum dijo:


> ya que pretendo armarla pero no se manejar los programas que diseñan el cto con sus pistas correspondientes


Hola, te recomiendo aniimarte a los programas de diseño de PCB, no son complicados de usar, sino podes buscar en este tema que se han subido PCB de otras fuentes. Tambien, si queres hacer la fuente que adjuntaste, podes hacerla manualmente con marcador o montarla en plaqueta prefabricada, con la ventaja que despues podes agregarle cosas (mas capacitores, pines de salida,etc)
Saludos


----------



## BillyLH

Disculpen, tengo un circuito de amplificador que necesita una fuente de +31 0 -31 voltios.  Es posible sacarlos con esta fuente?, voy a utilizar el LM350 y el LM337, ya que necesito los 3 Amp.

Que cambios debo hacer para obtener los +31 0 -31 Voltios, (transformador de cuanto?, resitestencias de cuanto?)

Les agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred

Transformador de 28 V para armarte una pequeña estufa de 50 W + 186 W para tu amplificador, sería 28-0-28 250 VA.
Mejor una conmutada para esa potencia.


----------



## nic0man

que tal...
tengo una pequeña duda, pues tengo un transformador que me da 
24 V a 1 A pico a pico
pues no tiene salida media 
si conecto los dos cables al puente y todo lo demas tal cual como esta en el esquema.....lo que se supone que es la tierra en el medio no vendria siendo como una tierra virtual??

en si ¿me sirve ese transformador para armar mi fuente dual variable o tengo que conseguir otro que si tenga la salida media?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para una fuente de una sola polaridad está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BillyLH

nic0man dijo:


> que tal...
> tengo una pequeña duda, pues tengo un transformador que me da
> 24 V a 1 A pico a pico
> pues no tiene salida media
> si conecto los dos cables al puente y todo lo demas tal cual como esta en el esquema.....lo que se supone que es la tierra en el medio no vendria siendo como una tierra virtual??
> 
> en si ¿me sirve ese transformador para armar mi fuente dual variable o tengo que conseguir otro que si tenga la salida media?



Bueno amigo, yo simule el circuito con ISIS Proteus y sin la tierra da errores, ya que el regulador variable se regula con la corriente referenciada a tierra.  Simule tambien con reguladores fijos y estos si trabajan bien sin la tierra. pero recuerda que si tu transformador es de 24 V te sirve para una fuente regulada de unos 18 o 20 voltios.  Otro dato importante es que no trabajan con corrientes altas, necesito la fuente de 3 a 5 amp, utilice transistores de potencia en la simulación, pero esto hace que el voltaje se caiga bastante. Y para la fuente dual se puede hacer otro truquillo para dividir el voltaje,  pero lo mejor es un buen transformador que entregue por lo menos 5V más de los que deseas tener regulados y que tenga punto medio.

Éxitos


----------



## nic0man

vale billy, gracias...lo supuse
entonces tocara conseguirme uno con salida media...


----------



## fabioguarin

esta fuente esta muy buena pero yo hise basado en este vídeo






me pareció muy buena y ademas sencilla  y fácil de hacer por que soy novato ademas tiene protección a cortos con un buzzer y un led que se encienden cuando haces corto para que no se te dañe el regulador,
espero les aya servido y  tal ves les suba el circuito impreso para que la hagan 

saludos XD


----------



## German Volpe

hola muchachos. miren... estoy viendo de armar esta fuente, y resulta que tengo un transformador de 12+12 de 2A. estuve leyendo las paginas, y el circuito esta diseñado para soportar 1A.
bueno.. lei por aca, que colocando 2 lm en paralelo , estos serian capaces de producir esta corriente.
1)suponiendo que yo quiera armar la fuente dual, tendria que colocar un par de lm317 y un par de lm337 en paralelo no? 
2)ahora, si yo quiero armar una fuente simple, rectifico el transformador y sumo las 2 salidas de 12v obteniendo cerca de 20v no?
3)necesito cambiar el valor de los componentes para que funcione con mi trafo?
eso es todo... si me sacan estas dudas, mañana mismo empiezo con el proyecto 
saludos


----------



## nic0man

1)  para la primera pregunta puede que eso funcione, aunque lo mejor es conseguir unos rectificadores de voltaje variables que aguanten mas de dos amperios, mejor si son de tres amperios por seguridad.

2) ahora si va a armar una fuente sensilla lo unico que tiene que hacer es, que si tiene un transformador que tiene salida media, es decir, +12 +12 y tierra, solo trabaja con las salidas de 
+12, el cable de tierra no lo usa, asi va a tener como si fuera un transformador de 24 voltios pico a pico, que rectifica la señal, con un condensador seguido y el rectificador de voltaje variable que vaya a utilizar para poder hacer una fuente de 1.2 V a 20V aprox.

exitos con el proyecto


----------



## German Volpe

muchas gracias por aclararme esas dudas nic0man. mañana seguro que empiezo con el proyecto
voy a tenerlos al tanto jaja
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Holavoldemot. 
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/418251/ _ 
Felices fiestas

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## German Volpe

hola elaficionado. voy a leer el post.

muchas gracias felices fiestas igualmente 
saludos


----------



## Chris

Hola compañeros foreros yo realize la fuente de andres cuenca pero tengo un problema use un transformador de 24v a 4,5 amperes segui el esquema solo la modifique agregando 3 lm317t en paralelo, la regulacion del voltaje es perfecta pero la corriente que me entrega la fuente es muy baja y yo la necesito un poco alta por lomenos 3.5 amperes me preguntaba si cambiando el Ic por un lm 338k obtendria mas corriente.
Gracias por su paciencia y espero su ayuda pues soy principiante en el mundo de la electronica.


----------



## Diego German

Chris dijo:
			
		

> me preguntaba si cambiando el Ic por un lm 338k obtendria mas corriente.



claro que vas a tener mas corriente segun la hoja de datos entrega hasta 5 A de corriente y no creo que tengas problema para llegar a 3.5 A que es lo que necesitas 

saludos...


----------



## Chris

Muchas gracias compañero pero quisiera sacarle el maximo provecho al transformador y  me preguntaba si con el mismo lm317t y algunos transistores 2n3055 podria hacerlo si alguin sabe o me podria explicar le agradeceria mucho...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí puedes coloca una resistencia de 0.068 ohmios en cada salida de los LM317, así podrás obtener la corriente que quieres.
Antes de usar un transistor para aumentar la corriente. (mira aquí: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/418251/ _, allí encontras como aumentar la corriente del regulador)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencia van conectadas a las salidas de los reguladores, y unes lo terminales libres de las resistencia de 0.068 ohm entre sí. Ésta unión de resistencia será la nueva salida de los reguladores.
Sobre los reguladores en paralelo, mira el tema que te sugerí, ahí encontrarás la respuesta a tu pregunta.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elalfo

Y si quiero que la fuente varie de 0 - 5 V que mas le tengo que poner?


----------



## Uro

Saludos amigos.  No se si este sea el sitio indicado, pero los más afines a mi inquietud estan inactivos hace más de 6 meses.

El asunto es que tengo un adaptador AC/DC Discover de 110V/1A/18W, 7 salidas. El trafo debe haberse averiado porque el multímetro marca más de los voltajes de salida indicados. El máximo es de 12V y el tester me marca 20V, de los demás ni hablar. Lo he revisado y al fin decidí copiar el circuito para estudiarlo y me encuentro con una duda grande. 
Encuentro en el circuito que sólo una de las salidas (quizás polo negativo?) alimenta el puente rectificador y las salidas restantes van directamente al selector de voltaje y no entiendo por qué.  

Podría alguien de ustedes orientarme al respecto?  Anexo esquema del circuito.
De antemano les doy mi agradecimiento.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Parece que está bien, te da esse voltaje porque la fuente no tiene carga. Es decir, que el voltímetro está midiendo el voltaje pico. 
Yo tengo uno parecido, y sin carga mide 18V.
Lo que puedes hacer es medir los voltajes alternos y ver que te da esas medidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: mide la resistencia de 560 ohm


----------



## Uro

Gracias a Elaficionado por su colaboración. Mira, cambié las dos resistencias de 560 y 1 ohmios, además tomé las siguientes mediciones:
de 1,5V ---- 4V
de 3,0V ---- 6V
de 4,5V ---- 7V
de 6,0V ---- 9V
de 7,5V ---- 12V
de 9,0V ---- 15V
de 12V ----- 18V.  Estarán dentro del rango, sin carga?

Además desarme el selector de voltaje y logré descifrar el asunto de la rectificación. Encontré que hay un puente entre todos los diferentes voltajes de salida y por lo tanto, el puente de diodos rectifica sólo el voltaje seleccionado. Creo que es así.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los voltaje alternos son iguales el voltaje de salida + 1.4V aproximadamente.
Por ejemplo 1.5V, el voltaje alterno del secundario debe ser 1.5V + 1.4V = 2.9V (4.1V de voltaje pico aprox.)

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: 1.4V es para compensar la caida de voltaje de los diodos rectificadores, por lo que, también puedes tomar el valor de 1.2V.


----------



## Uro

Para ElAficionado mi agradecimiento por su orientación. Le cuento que hice los cálculos como se me indicó y llegué a la conclusión que el trafo esta en buenas condiciones. Ya armé de nuevo el adaptador y lo ensayé con buenos resultados. Y me satisface haber aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## jafaco

Hola y buenas noches a todos tengo una duda con este circuito lo queme sucede es el voltaje negativo lo regula de -1.2 a -30 pero el positivo solo lo matiene a 30v o 27v y la resistencia se calienta demasiado ,quiero saber que estoy haciendo mal 

de antemano gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Generalmente cuando el 317 no funciona es porque no está bien conectados sus terminales o patas. Otra causa es que el regulador está malogrado.
Verifica el orden de los terminales viendo la hoja de datos del LM317.
Debes tener presente que el orden de los terminales no es igual en el LM317 y el LM337.

Ver el archivo adjunto 20070


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabioguarin

este esquema que pusiste no se puede hacer simplemente con dos lm 317? digo no es = 
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si deseas una fuente de doble (+V ~ 0V ~ -V), se suele emprlear el LM317 y el LM337 .

Si quieres puedes usar dos LM317 uno para el voltaje positivo y el otro para el voltaje negativo, pero los secundarios deben ser independientes, (es decir, sin el terminal común). 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jafaco

hola muchas gracias por la respuesta la falla era el regulador probe cambiandolo y funciono 

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## serquin

Hola, reciban un cordial saludo.
estoy tratando de realizar la fuente variable que aqui aparece( le he agregado mas condensadores)pero me surge una duda; quiero aprovechar una caja vieja de fuente atx, ya que esta posee un interruptor asi, como la conexion para la entrada de 220v, tambien tiene un ventilador que quiero aprovechar, la pregunta es donde debo hacer las conexiones para dicho ventilador, ya que como sabeis funciona a 12vcc 0,23mA y en las salidas que tiene la fuente entrega +30 y -30 o pensais que debo pasar de este ventilador?
Que deberia incluir en el circuito para que funcione?
gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred

serquin dijo:


> Que deberia incluir en el circuito para que funcione?


Una fuente independiente de 9 V 2.5 VA, puente de diodos y 1 capacitor electrolítico de 16 V 1000 µF


----------



## nic0man

que tal Serquin!

lo primero que tengo para decir es que generalmente estos disipadores como los ventiladores producen mucho ruido electrico, aunque pues igual es una ayuda que tal vez pueda manejar con la ayuda de un condensador, puede ser de 1uf o un 104 por probar, si quieres colocar el disipador lo que tendrias que hacer es colocar un regulador fijo de 12 v en paralelo al regulador variable positivo, y con la salida de este se podra alimentar el ventilador en todo momento, espero haya sido de ayuda


----------



## serquin

hola nic0man, gracias por tu aclaración, probare con el 7812 haber como me va, ya os comentare, un saludo.

Hola Nilfred, gracias por tu sugerencia, pero voy a probar primero con el 7812 como me han recomendado varios personas del foro, un saludo.


----------



## serquin

Hola.
Bueno, parece que ya esta lista, probe con el 7812 y funciona de maravilla, aunque a la salida del positivo no me llega a +30vcc, imagino que debe ser por el ventilador.
de todas formas agradezco a la gente del foro, por su desinteresada ayuda.




este es el circuito que agregue al que ya tenia; como ya tenia la pcb lista antes de decidirme a implementar el ventilador, tuve que hacer una pcb solo para el 7812 para luego acoplarla a la de la fuente,creo que no es muy ortodoxo, pero funciona.






Y aqui la fuente terminada y en funcionamiento.
Unsaludo


----------



## Zeick

tengo algunas dudas,al realizar la conexio solo basta conectar todas las referencias de tierra al cable de enmedio del transformador o eso hay que conectarlo a otro lado, si eso lo tengo que conectar a otro lado podrian decir a donde, puedo hacer la caja de madera o tene que ser forsosamente de metalo de que otro material se puede hacer?

espero sus respuestas, gracias


----------



## nic0man

mira zeick, el cable del medio del transfomador es la tierra el punto medio en el cual se obtiene una señal no rectificada de 12V, igual si mide entre los dos extremos obtendra 24V, asi que si desea hacer una fuente variable de voltajes + y -, necesita conectarlo tal cual aparece en el diagrama, en otro caso si necesita solo voltajes + conectando tan solo dos de los tres lo puede hacer....
y para la otra pregunta, no importa el material, claro esta que si es de algun material conductor como lo es el metal, se debe de aislar la tarjeta o vaquela para que las conexiones no hagan corto con la carcaza


----------



## ChipaKo

Hola a todos, tengo serias intenciones de construir esta fuente pero en su version dual. Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de controlar las tensiones de ambas salidas por medio de un mismo potenciometro y en caso que si se pueda, como tendria que ir conectado. Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Chris

Amigo para controlar las dos salidas usas un potenciometro doble y listo conectas como si estubieras manejando uno solo


----------



## Neodymio

Muy copada serquin, el trafo cuanto entrega a la salida ya filtrado antes del regulador? tene en cuenta que te "come" 2 volt cada regulador



jafaco dijo:


> Hola y buenas noches a todos tengo una duda con este circuito lo queme sucede es el voltaje negativo lo regula de -1.2 a -30 pero el positivo solo lo matiene a 30v o 27v y la resistencia se calienta demasiado ,quiero saber que estoy haciendo mal
> 
> de antemano gracias y espero su respuesta



Estará algo mal conectado, revisalo


----------



## spon

ChipaKo dijo:


> Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de controlar las tensiones de ambas salidas por medio de un mismo potenciometro y en caso que si se pueda, como tendria que ir conectado. Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!



Hola. Lo que podés hacer, en vez de 2 potenciómetros en tandem, es un arrastre por medio de un operacional, no se si puedo poner enlaces externos así que te recomiendo buscar en Google Fuente Partida Variable Con Arrastre de Plaquetodo.
Saludos!


----------



## darvin

wenas
estoy montando una fuente como la del foro y me gustaria que mi fuente tubiera un voltimetro para ir viendo cuanto voltaje esta entregando y eso mi pregunta es en que parte tendria que ir conectado si fuera un voltimetro analogo y si fuera un voltimetro digital como me tocaria hacer de antemano gracias.


----------



## ivanbgp

Hola.

He montado mi fuente "casi" totalemnte de acuerdo a la original de este tema, usé un transformador 24-0-24 2A, y he puesto los LM 317 y 337 dos de cada uno en paralelo (no he probado la fuente solo con uno creo que me da miedo quemarlos, por el momento con ambos reguladores en paralelo ni se calientan).

He leido casi 15 paginas de este tema, y he ojeado el resto, y disculpen si ya han hecho estas preguntas, pero de todos modos aca van:

1.) Ya les he comentado que el transformador es de 2A, hay problema si solamente uso un regulador de cada uno? cual seria la diferencia?

2.)Usé potenciometros de 2K, pero estos variaban el voltaje desde +-8V hasta +-20V, luego probe con potenciometros de 10k y 50k, y el que mas amploi rengo me daba era el de 10k, que permitia desde +-7V hasta +-27V. Aun asi, no consigo que vaya desde 1.2 hasta 30V. A que se debe esto?

3.)Debo aplicarle una carga de 10ohm (con una resistencia de 10W), al hacer la prueba TODO el voltaje se cae, al probar con un circuito para alimentar un carrito no se baja mas de 1V, aun asi, aplicarle esa carga es parte de la evaluacion. 

Dato curioso: cuando le aplico la carga de 10Ω 10W se cae todo el voltaje en la salida (supongamos positiva) a la que este conectado, pero por otro lado (en la salida negativa) el voltaje inmediatamente sube a -35V a que se debe?

Son por el momento mis preguntas, gracias de antemano, este foro ha resultado muy util y ameno.


----------



## nic0man

Hola ivanbgp!!
yo diria que no es problema de los potenciometros, sino de los reguladores variables de voltaje, pues lo que sucede es que esta fuente esta diseñada para suministrar como maximo un amperio de corriente y por ende si intenta pedirle mas corriente, el voltaje se caera, que creo es lo que esta pasando cuando conecta una carga tan pequeña "tan solo aplique la ley de ohm".
en el datasheet de los lm's especifica el funcionamiento, por ende le aconsejo que busque otro tipo de reguladores que aguanten una mayor corriente, ojala el doble de lo que necesita es decir 3A o mas,


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cuál es la fuente que haz armado.
El LM317 y el LM337 son prácticamente indestructibles, si están bien polarizados. En otras palabras, tienen autoprotección de cortocircuito, y de sobre calentamiento.

Si tu regulador no te da des 1.25V a más, es que está mal polarizado (no haz conectado bien los terminales o patas) o el circuito que haz armado está mal diseñado. Es por eso que te pregunto, cuál es la fuente que haz armado. Publica el diagrama del circuito que haz implementado.

Otra cosa, no existen dos dispositvos electrónicos iguales, por lo tanto no se deben poner en paralelo.
No uses dos reguladores en paralelo (Haz visto en la hoja de datos algún circuito de reguladores en paralelo). Si deseas usar dos reguladores para obtener mayor capacidad de corriente, debes poner en el terminal o pata de la salida de cada regulador una resistencia y unir los extremos libres de dichas resistencia, esa unión será la salida común de ambos reguladores),
La resistencia se calcula así:
R=0.1V / 1.5A = 0.067 ohmios

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vrpons

Ese calculo que acabas de mencionar para la resistencia de 0.068 es siempre asi para el lm317?  
O segun las caracteristicas de cada fuente que queramos diseñar cambiara?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso depende de la corriente del regulador y del voltaje de error que vas a introducir.
Puedes para 1.25V poner un voltaje de error de 0.1V, eso quiere decir, que cuamdo la corriente es de 1.5A el voltaje de referencia será de 1.25V-0.1V= 1.15V.
También puedes poner voltaje de error de 0.05V ó 0.01V. Como dije antes, eso depende del diseño de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vrpons

Hola.

Con eso del voltage de referencia te refieres exactamente al minimo con el que el LM317 me dejara empezar a regular?

Yo esque tenia pensado ponerle al LM317 una referancia aproximada de (-2.5 V) para asi conseguir que me empiece a regular desde 0 Volt.

¿Como afectaria todo esto para poner las resistencias que se encargan de que todos los LM317 en paralelo trabajen de forma equilibrada?

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para obtener 0V con el LM317, mira la hoja de datos del LM317 de National (mira los circuitos de aplicación --- 0-30V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tbobreak

saludos a todos,   mi duda es que puedo hacer ya que necesito  usar 2 amperes, y  el voltaje se cae, estoy usando un lm338 , mi transformador  es de 24v @3 A,  y  mi filtro de capacitores es de 8800uF  , los demas componentes son los mismos,   no se si sea por la temperatura, que opinan?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Le haz puesto disipador al regulador.
Haz verificado el orden de los terminales del regulador estén conectados de manera correcta.
Prueba tu fuente sin regulador (sólo rectificador y filtro) colocándole una carga de 2A y mide cuanto varía el voltaje, con respecto al voltaje sin carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Chao.


----------



## tbobreak

ya lo probe, sin carga  entrega 54 v, y con carga a 3 A  , se cae a 42 v, pero  ya no varia mas, y sobre las terminales del lm338, creo que si estan bien,  estaria bien probar  cambiando los pines?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La máxima diferencia de voltaje de entrada y el voltaje de salida (Vin - Vout) del LM338 es de 40V.
Tu voltaje de emtrada supera la máxima diferencia de voltaje de entrada y el voltaje de salida (Vin - Vout).

Sí tu transformador es de 24V ca, como obtienes 53V. Si con 24Vca se obtiene 33Vcc como máximo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tbobreak

si tienes razon creo que era por eso que el  lm338 se sobre calentaba, acabo d eprobar el mismo cto.  con un transformador de 24 a 2 A y funciona mejor y no se calienta tanto,  y al parecer mucha mas estabilidad, gracias por tu ayuda  elaficionado, saludos.


----------



## Orfiel

hola a todos si yo quiero agregarle dos LEDs que me indiquen que esta funcionando correctamente tanto la parte positiva y la negativa, donde los coloco y con que resistencias?
A mi se me ocurrio poner los LEDs en la salida del circuito en paralelo a los condensadores de 1uf pero no se que resistencias ponerles y si esto afectaría la salida de la fuente o el circuito en si.


----------



## tbobreak

greiss, te recomiendo que uses otro regulador  que soporte mayor corriente, por ejemplo un lm350 @ 3A  o un lm338@5A ya que el lm 317  soporta como maximo1.5 A   y  orfiel yo te recomendaria  conectarlo despues de la seccion de filtrado ya que e sun voltaje fijo  y suponiendo que sean 30 v   la formula es

 v- vled=  30 v- o.7 v= 29.3 v    y ahora  con ley de ohm   calculamos el valor del resistor para una corriente de 10 mA 


V/ (R I)      entonces  R  = V/I       =>       29.3/10mA     = 2930  OHM    seria un resistor aporximadamente de 3 k   no se si sea valor comercial, si no pue spuedes hacer tu arreglo de resistores,  suerte, espero y les siva mi informacion y haber sido claro, hasta luego


----------



## Pelelalo

Consulta rápida acerca de esta fuente de 1.2V-30V con 1A. El 1A supongo que se reparte entre las dos ramas, la positiva y la negativa?? Es decir, ¿ese 1A (pues el trafo no saca más) es total o parcial?

Lo digo porque entonces se me ocurriría que le iría mejor un trafo con 2A para poder sacar 1A por cada regulador, ya que los mismos aguantan hasta 1.5A.

Podrían indicarme si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si haces la fuente con dos transformadores (uno para cada polaridad), cada transformador será de 1A.
Si pones en serie dichos transformadore, esto se compotará como un solo transformador con toma central. Dicho de otra manera, el transformador para una fuente doble y con toma central debe tener la suma de las potencias de los dos transformadores individuales.
Por ejemplo, 12V-0-12V para 1A, la potencia será 24Vx1A=24W. 
No sé si esto aclara tu duda.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho

La corriente que pueden entregar los reguladores varía (y mucho) con la diferencia que haya entre la tensión de entrada y la de salida.
Alcanzan 1,5A con Vin-Vout<10V (si no recuerdo mal), pero esa corriente cae muy rápido a medida que esa caída se agranda.

Para eso está el transistor de paso  (es Q2 en el esquema de arriba)

Saludos


----------



## nic0man

Que tal PELALO:

entiendo la pregunta, tan solo tengo una aclaracion que hacer, cuando uno construye una fuente con voltajes + y -, casi nunca utiliza hasta 1A la fase negativa, por mucho son 0.5A, la parte que en realidad importa es la positiva que será donde conecta cargas, motores, etc... las cuales si necesitan de mas corriente, por eso por la fase negativa no pasara mayor corriente, de hecho uno las utiliza mas que todo para amplificadores y demas que no piden tampoco mucha corriente.
conclusion no interesa si coloca un transformador de 2A , por que la  fase negativa jamas la utilizara con cargas


----------



## Pelelalo

elaficionado dijo:


> Si haces la fuente con dos transformadores (uno para cada polaridad), cada transformador será de 1A.
> Si pones en serie dichos transformadore, esto se compotará como un solo transformador con toma central. Dicho de otra manera, el transformador para una fuente doble y con toma central debe tener la suma de las potencias de los dos transformadores individuales.
> Por ejemplo, 12V-0-12V para 1A, la potencia será 24Vx1A=24W.
> No sé si esto aclara tu duda.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Pero en tu ejemplo elaficionado, la potencia sería 24Vx2A=48W, ya que cada trafo tendría 1A. Según el esquema expuesto al principio del hilo, el trafo es de 1A total.



Cacho dijo:


> Para eso está el transistor de paso  (es Q2 en el esquema de arriba)
> 
> Saludos



Gracias cacho, pero me refería al esquema con el que se inició el hilo.



nic0man dijo:


> Que tal PELALO:
> 
> entiendo la pregunta, tan solo tengo una aclaracion que hacer, cuando uno construye una fuente con voltajes + y -, casi nunca utiliza hasta 1A la fase negativa, por mucho son 0.5A, la parte que en realidad importa es la positiva que será donde conecta cargas, motores, etc... las cuales si necesitan de mas corriente, por eso por la fase negativa no pasara mayor corriente, de hecho uno las utiliza mas que todo para amplificadores y demas que no piden tampoco mucha corriente.
> conclusion no interesa si coloca un transformador de 2A , por que la  fase negativa jamas la utilizara con cargas



OK Nic0man. Ahora entiendo porque hablan de 1A. Pero concluyendo para ver si estoy en lo cierto:

- Cuando NO se usa la rama negativa, la corriente de 1A cae enteramente en la rama positiva?

- Los integrados amplificadores con alimentación dual tiran menos corriente en la parte negativa?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Entonces no leíste lo que escribí justo encima de eso que citaste (o no le prestaste atención), o no revisaste el datasheet del regulador... O ninguna de las tres.

Si no tenés nada conectado en la rama negativa, es claro que la única que tendrá consumo será la positiva, no queda otra. Y la corriente máxima que puede entregar está dada por el gráfico que verás en el datasheet que relaciona Vin-Vout y corriente de salida.

En cuanto a lo de corrientes en la rama negativa... Sólo en casos específicos y puntuales la rama negativa va a tener un consumo menor que la positiva. En el 99% de las aplicaciones que llevan alimentación simétrica, el consumo es igual en ambas ramas.

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

Cacho dijo:


> Entonces no leíste lo que escribí justo encima de eso que citaste (o no le prestaste atención), o no revisaste el datasheet del regulador... O ninguna de las tres.



 Pues claro que leo todo lo que me comentáis. No hay otra forma de aprender, y he aprendido que tengo mucho que aprender. En serio. No sabía lo de la corriente cuando el Vout es mínimo (máxima diferencia de potencial con respecto a la entrada), y aunque me lo he apuntado en la cabeza, esperaré a ver ese efecto cuando construya la primera fuente de alimentación.



Cacho dijo:


> Si no tenés nada conectado en la rama negativa, es claro que la única que tendrá consumo será la positiva, no queda otra. Y la corriente máxima que puede entregar está dada por el gráfico que verás en el datasheet que relaciona Vin-Vout y corriente de salida.



OK. 



Cacho dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de corrientes en la rama negativa... Sólo en casos específicos y puntuales la rama negativa va a tener un consumo menor que la positiva. En el 99% de las aplicaciones que llevan alimentación simétrica, el consumo es igual en ambas ramas.
> 
> Saludos



 Luego:

- Si uso las dos ramas, para Vout-Vin<10V tengo 0.5A máximo en cada una (pues se reparten en la mayoría de las aplicaciones).
- Si uso una rama, tengo 1A.


----------



## Cacho

Perate un poquito...
Una cosa es la corriente que puede entregar tu trafo por cada rama. Nunca vas a tener más que esa corriente por rama por más electrónica que pongas.

Asumiendo que la corriente que entrega el trafo en cada rama sea suficiente, entonces el límite te lo va a poner el regulador en función de ese gráfico que te decía que está en el datasheet.

¿Se entiende?


----------



## Pelelalo

Mientras que el trafo saque toda la corriente por la rama superior cuando la negativa está sin carga me conformo. Estamos hablando de un trafo de 1A y esa corriente (por lo que veo en las gráficas) es aceptable para los margenes de Vout-Vin que se manejan.


----------



## fran1

soy nuevo en esto, pero tengo una duda, como haces para variar el voltaje varias el potenciometro independientemente?¿ no hay una manera que se pueda variar el voltaje con un solo potenciometro?¿


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

fran1 dijo:


> soy nuevo en esto, pero tengo una duda, como haces para variar el voltaje varias el potenciometro independientemente?¿ no hay una manera que se pueda variar el voltaje con un solo potenciometro?¿



para la simetrica se puede usar un potenciometro doble






o sino usa dos comunes


----------



## John Arrieta

Tengo una duda inmensa con respecto a como poner un ventilador (espero no se enojen por repetir la pregunta), pero es que no entiendo como se pone el ventilador en la fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio, alguien de ser tan amable no podria añadir el diagrama de la fuente incorporando el ventilador para asi tenerlo mas claro.......Gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## tinchusbest

John Arrieta dijo:


> Tengo una duda inmensa con respecto a como poner un ventilador (espero no se enojen por repetir la pregunta), pero es que no entiendo como se pone el ventilador en la fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio, alguien de ser tan amable no podria añadir el diagrama de la fuente incorporando el ventilador para asi tenerlo mas claro.......Gracias de antemano!!!!



te comento que no es necesario ponerle un cooler a la fuente,ya que con el disipador basta;yo coloque el regulador(por ejemplo LM317) en la chapa de la carcaza o caja metalica que contiene la fuente.En algunos casos la coloque dentro de la caja y otras veces en el exterior,con eso te alcanza.El cooler usalo si pones un transistor de potencia(2n3055 por ejemplo),aunque en ocasiones coloque el transistor en el exterior de la caja metalica y eso funciono como disipador.Pone el cooler cuando se trata de mucha cantidad de calor a disipar.Para mi es una exageracion colocar el cooler.....HUMILDE OPINION


----------



## John Arrieta

Gracias tinchusbest por tu opinion, pero es que la fuente dual es solo un circuito de los varios que tengo que añadir en un mismo sitio para un proyecto.
Esta imagen la adjunto serquin anteriormente, con el buen funcionamiento de su ventilador, pero lo que no entiendo es de donde se derivan las entradas CH1 y CH2, me podrian decir de donde son. Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## KarlosDC23

John Arrieta dijo:


> Gracias tinchusbest por tu opinion, pero es que la fuente dual es solo un circuito de los varios que tengo que añadir en un mismo sitio para un proyecto.
> Esta imagen la adjunto serquin anteriormente, con el buen funcionamiento de su ventilador, pero lo que no entiendo es de donde se derivan las entradas CH1 y CH2, me podrian decir de donde son. Gracias de nuevo!!



Esas deberian ir a un condensador que cumple funcion de filtro.
Comunmente estos condensadores son de alca capacidad (2200µF o 3300µF)
y anteriormente a ellos estan los diodos rectificadores (que pueden ser reemplazados 
por puentes rectificadores)

saludos!!!


----------



## John Arrieta

Gracias a todos ya entendi como hacerlo!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## tinchusbest

John Arrieta dijo:


> Gracias tinchusbest por tu opinion, pero es que la fuente dual es solo un circuito de los varios que tengo que añadir en un mismo sitio para un proyecto.
> Esta imagen la adjunto serquin anteriormente, con el buen funcionamiento de su ventilador, pero lo que no entiendo es de donde se derivan las entradas CH1 y CH2, me podrian decir de donde son. Gracias de nuevo!!



Aca te mando un accesorio para que esta fuente sea mas estable a la salida,es normal ponerle condensadores de menos de 1uF para ayudar con cualquier resabio de parasitos,y si queres podes agregarle una bobina ferrite a la salida......


----------



## soft5vz

Hola.
Para elaficionado.
Quisiera saber si la fuente que has modificado puede ser utilizada con un transformador de 18 + 18. si hay que hacer modificaciones. Imagino que la resistencia para el led se debe modificar pero en cuanto a lo demás no lo tengo muy en claro.

La fuente es _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/index10.html#post124327_

Desde ya muchas gracias.
PD: gracias elaficionado por compartir tus conocimientos y la paciencia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí cambias R3 y R4 a 150 ohmios, podrías tener más o menos +19Vcc y -19Vcc ó 38Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lepton

Q onda compas, con una duda hace dos dias descarge el diagrama de una fuente dual, el cual dejo al final, y la arme pero el problema es que no regula, e estado viendo diagramas y comparando, y veo que son similares, ¿Me podrian acesorar sobre que le debo modificar para que sea regulada? ya hice algunas conjeturas pero como apenas ando aprendiendo prefiero preguntarle a algien con mas experiencia, y una ultima duda los transisitores que aparecen en este diagrama son para incrementar la capacidad de corriente o para proteccion en cortos segun yo es esto ultimo, saludos y gracias. 






Y para los que se quieran dar una vuelta la pagina es http://soloquiero.com/fuente-simple-variable-de-voltaje-positivo-y-negativo/


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El transfornador es de 12v- 0v-12v, ó 24v -0v -24v.



El potenciómetro es nuy grande, usa 4.7k

En el foro hay mejores circuitos (ese circuito no tiene protección contra cortocicuitos).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lepton

Si vi sus proyectos y estan muy interesantes lamentablemente no lo encontre antes del diagrama modificado que anexasya abia pensado lo de los resistores en paralelo pero pense que no alludarian ya que estarian en paralelo con la carga y la resisitencia equivalente seria aun menor por Rt=R||Rcarga y de echo lo probe y si sucedio como lo pensaba, lo que si me ayudo mucho fue reducir el valor de las R que estan junto al potenciometro puse un valor como lo pones de 220, yo habia elegido el de 22K jaja cosas de principiantes jaja, y con ese arreglo mejoro mucho le pondre unos de 100 creo q sera mejor, algo que experimentare sera poner un transformador con mayor capacidad de corriente, o dos en paralelo, cuidando los parametros, nomas lo consigo y les digo como nos va jaja, gracias, saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Mi fuente dual ajustable esta basada en este circuito.
Tiene diodos de proteccion 
eso si, solo soporta 1A. si deseas mas debes recurrir
a transistores JPN.

saludos!!!


----------



## Lepton

Hola
Gracias por el diagrama a la que hice le agregare esos diodos de proteccion y los que estan con el potenciometro, ojala ubiera encontrado este foro antes jaja, pero bueno asi se aprende mejor de los errores, gracias de nuevo por la informacion, saludos.


----------



## fran1

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Mi fuente dual ajustable esta basada en este circuito.
> Tiene diodos de proteccion
> eso si, solo soporta 1A. si deseas mas debes recurrir
> a transistores JPN.
> 
> saludos!!!



una pregunta ¿y comoe staria configurado o colocado el transitor para no usar el diodo y asi aguante mas corriente?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los diodos son de protección, no son para incrementar la corriente.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Para el aumento de corriente comunmente se pone un pnp antes del regulador. 
En el foro hay muchos diseños.

saludos!!!


----------



## fran1

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Mi fuente dual ajustable esta basada en este circuito.
> Tiene diodos de proteccion
> eso si, solo soporta 1A. si deseas mas debes recurrir
> a transistores JPN.
> 
> saludos!!!



una pregunta en este diagrama no es necesario tener dos puentes de diodo para cada lado del transformador secundario, poruqe este circuito he tratado de simularlo pero me bota cero en la salida, creo que el puente no rectifica correctamente


----------



## KarlosDC23

fran1 dijo:


> una pregunta en este diagrama no es necesario tener dos puentes de diodo para cada lado del transformador secundario, poruqe este circuito he tratado de simularlo pero me bota cero en la salida, creo que el puente no rectifica correctamente



Yo veo un solo puente rectificador, cual es el otro?
(o piensas en los puentes como 2 diodos?)
Este circuito funciona perfectamente. Yo lo implemente el año pasado y funciona  
(aunque cuesta un poco armarlo)

saludos!!
PD: En el programa donde diseñe el circuito (livewire) no se puede simular, simplemente cambie
el nombre del regulador.


----------



## tinchusbest

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Yo veo un solo puente rectificador, cual es el otro?
> (o piensas en los puentes como 2 diodos?)
> Este circuito funciona perfectamente. Yo lo implemente el año pasado y funciona
> (aunque cuesta un poco armarlo)
> 
> saludos!!
> PD: En el programa donde diseñe el circuito (livewire) no se puede simular, simplemente cambie
> el nombre del regulador.


CREO que lo que quiso decir el amigo colega es que si este circuito necesita 2 puentes de diodos independientes,uno para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa
¿con esa configuracion te funciono,ya que el punto medio del pote debe ir a masa y no a la union con el diodo y la resistencia?


----------



## KarlosDC23

tinchusbest dijo:


> CREO que lo que quiso decir el amigo colega es que si este circuito necesita 2 puentes de diodos independientes,uno para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa
> ¿con esa configuracion te funciono,ya que el punto medio del pote debe ir a masa y no a la union con el diodo y la resistencia?



Lo primero, no habia entendido bien pues al compañero no le funciona cuando implementa con esta configuracion.
En cuanto a lo segundo, puedo verificar 100% que funciona con la union del punto medio del potenciometro como se esta indicado. Lo arme muchas veces en protoboard y no tube problemas.

saludos!


----------



## tinchusbest

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Lo primero, no habia entendido bien pues al compañero no le funciona cuando implementa con esta configuracion.
> En cuanto a lo segundo, puedo verificar 100% que funciona con la union del punto medio del potenciometro como se esta indicado. Lo arme muchas veces en protoboard y no tube problemas.
> 
> saludos!


tenes razon,lo estuve pensando y si tenes el negativo o positivo tiene te regular igual,solo que esa resistencia produce una caida de tension,esta caida la calculaste porque si ahi hubiese un led seria de unos 1.5V ya sea positivo y negativo,y el regulador en ese caso debiera regular a 0V,me lo imagino como si fuese un zener que le da los 1.2V(negativo o positivo) para que regule a 0V


----------



## BKAR

hola mestros!
una pregunta el LM317 (pero el encapsulado TO-3) por donde compro le dicen tipo chapa
bueno, puede suministrar hasta 3A, tengo que usar otros tipos de componentes, en el caso de remplazar un TO-220 por el TO-3 asi de simple , tengo que usar otro tipo de condensadores? resistencias de mas Vatios?
o lo que toy preguntando es algo estupido?....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM317 en TO3 da la misma corriente que el LM317 en TO220.
El LM350 sí soporta 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23

BKAR dijo:


> hola mestros!
> una pregunta el* LM317 (pero el encapsulado TO-3) por donde compro le dicen tipo chapa
> bueno, puede suministrar hasta 3A*, tengo que usar otros tipos de componentes, en el caso de remplazar un TO-220 por el TO-3 asi de simple , tengo que usar otro tipo de condensadores? resistencias de mas Vatios?
> o lo que toy preguntando es algo estupido?....



El LM317 entrega alrededor de 1,5A.
Como bien ha mencionado elaficionado, el LM350 si puede suministrar
los 3A. En cuanto al modelo del encapsulado, lo unico que cambiaras es el espacio
para colocar el TO-3, pues los otros componentes no influyen.

saludos!


----------



## BKAR

mmm excelente.. por las puras me compre el lm317 TO-3...creo que solo la diferencia esta en la disipación de calor por el encapsualdo
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## tinchusbest

BKAR dijo:


> mmm excelente.. por las puras me compre el lm317 TO-3...creo que solo la diferencia esta en la disipación de calor por el encapsualdo
> gracias por sus respuestas


te habria salida mas barato comprar un buen disipador y listo,aparte el TO-220 es mas pequeño y lo podes dejar en la plaqueta


----------



## mzkarma

hola 
tengo una duda tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 a 1A  lo conecto y mido el voltaje entre el tac y una de las puntas y me da 12,5 , despues mido entre ambas puntas y me da 25 V, pero al conectarlo(la puntas sin el tac central) al puente de diodos y medir el voltaje me mide 70 V masomenos, no deberia medir unos 33 V por maximo? porque me sale ese voltaje tan alto ?


----------



## KarlosDC23

mzkarma dijo:


> hola
> tengo una duda tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 a 1A  lo conecto y mido el voltaje entre el tac y una de las puntas y me da 12,5 , despues mido entre ambas puntas y me da 25 V, pero al conectarlo(la puntas sin el tac central) al puente de diodos y medir el voltaje me mide 70 V masomenos, no deberia medir unos 33 V por maximo? porque me sale ese voltaje tan alto ?


Obiamente tenemos un problema gravisimo en cuanto a ese voltaje. Como bien lo dices, el maximo que debe haber es cercano a 33V. Verifica si todo esta bien conectado, y si todo esta bien, entonces algo le esta pasando a tu voltimetro.

saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest

mzkarma dijo:


> hola
> tengo una duda tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 a 1A  lo conecto y mido el voltaje entre el tac y una de las puntas y me da 12,5 , despues mido entre ambas puntas y me da 25 V, pero al conectarlo(la puntas sin el tac central) al puente de diodos y medir el voltaje me mide 70 V masomenos, no deberia medir unos 33 V por maximo? porque me sale ese voltaje tan alto ?


anda mal el voltimetro,si es uno analogo capaz que usaste el milivoltimetro y por eso midio mal,si usaste uno digital,esta roto



KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Obiamente tenemos un problema gravisimo en cuanto a ese voltaje. Como bien lo dices, el maximo que debe haber es cercano a 33V. Verifica si todo esta bien conectado, y si todo esta bien, entonces algo le esta pasando a tu voltimetro.
> 
> saludos!!


la unica forma que le de algo parecido a eso seria haciendo con los diodos y los capacitores un DOBLADOR DE TENSION,sino no creo que pase los 36V


----------



## mzkarma

The Master dijo:


> anda mal el voltimetro,si es uno analogo capaz que usaste el milivoltimetro y por eso midio mal,si usaste uno digital,esta roto
> 
> 
> la unica forma que le de algo parecido a eso seria haciendo con los diodos y los capacitores un DOBLADOR DE TENSION,sino no creo que pase los 36V



ahora lo medi en voltaje DC y si me da   masomenos  los 35 V,pero cuando lo mido en AC me sigue midiendo los 70 V, el voltaje AC no deberia ser mucho menor por el retificador y el condensador?


----------



## Fogonazo

mzkarma dijo:


> ahora lo medi en voltaje DC y si me da   masomenos  los 35 V,pero cuando lo mido en AC me sigue midiendo los 70 V, el voltaje AC no deberia ser mucho menor por el retificador y el condensador?



El voltímetro en función "Alterna" es para medir tensión alterna.
El voltímetro en función "Continua" es para medir tensión continua.

Los multímetros casi en su totalidad *NO* poseen filtros para discriminar una tensión alterna montada sobre una continua. Así que estas midiendo "Cualquier cosa"


----------



## Reivach

Hola a todos. Quisiera saber, en dónde van puestos los instrumentos de medición (Voltímetro y amperímetro) en éste regulador. ¿serán necesarios 2 voltímetros? Atte. Reivach


----------



## tinchusbest

el amperimetro se coloca entre el positivo de la fuente y la carga en sí,el voltimetro se coloca entre el positivo y el negativo


----------



## KarlosDC23

Reivach dijo:


> Hola a todos. Quisiera saber, en dónde van puestos los instrumentos de medición (Voltímetro y amperímetro) en éste regulador. ¿serán necesarios 2 voltímetros? Atte. Reivach



Si deseas ponle cada medidor en cada salida, pero en verdad casi siempre se utiliza la rama positiva. El voltimetro se pone en paralelo con los bornes de salida, y el amperimetro en serie. Dejo un esquema de como se debe hacer, eso si solo considero la rama positiva, y si deseas hacer lo mismo con a negativa debes hacer exactamente lo mismo.

saludos!!!


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, acabo de ensamblar todo y me falla la rama negativa del circuito. No se si el problema es del condensador o del puente de diodo, ya que mido la tensión en el punto B (la cual debería ser la misma que en el punto A pero de valor negativo) y me dá unos pocos mV. Adjunto la figura con los puntos a los que me refiero:



PD: He revisado las tensiones antes del puente y todo correcto. También he revisado todas las conexiones y no encuentro nada.

De antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Pelelalo

Pelelalo dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de ensamblar todo y me falla la rama negativa del circuito.


 SOLUCIONADO. Monté en placa perforada y por lo que parece no habia buena continuidad en alguna que otra pista.

Sin embargo tengo una duda que me está comiendo la cabeza. He usado cable multifilar para todas las conexiones (trafo-fuente, fuente-potenciómetro, salida) del tipo siguiente:



> 2.2 Está prohibido publicar enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click), tanto en el cuerpo de los mensajes como en el espacio destinado a la firma de usuario.



No es el cable que se usa en las fuentes de los PCs. Este cable cuenta con 7 pelos individuales, y no se si es suficiente para aguantar esa corriente. Por eso sólo he medido el voltaje sin carga. Tengo razones para cambiar todas las conexiones por cableado mejor???


----------



## tinchusbest

Pelelalo dijo:


> SOLUCIONADO.
> No es el cable que se usa en las fuentes de los PCs. Este cable cuenta con 7 pelos individuales, y no se si es suficiente para aguantar esa corriente. Por eso sólo he medido el voltaje sin carga. Tengo razones para cambiar todas las conexiones por cableado mejor???



con cable que soporte 3A te alcanza,si tenes 1.5A por rama usa cable que soporte 2A por rama
busca en la net una imagen de los cables AWG,alli esta la corriente que soportan


----------



## Pelelalo

OK. Y perdonen la foto. No caí.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Que bueno que se te halla solucionado 
saludos!


----------



## mafesilla

hola, tengo que hacer una fuente de voltage dual variable de 0 +/- 30V pero me gustaría hacerla con protección anticortos, alguien me podría ayudar con ese problemita, en serio se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo

mafesilla dijo:


> hola, tengo que hacer una fuente de voltage dual variable de 0 +/- 30V pero me gustaría hacerla con protección anticortos, alguien me podría ayudar con ese problemita, en serio se los agradecería mucho.



Ver el archivo adjunto 60675​
Los reguladores integrados de este esquema poseen protección por cortocircuito y sobre-temperatura.

*LM317*

*LM337*


----------



## mafesilla

Gracias *Fogonazo* por tu ayuda, pero entonces voy a cambiar mi pregunta.
¿Cómo hago una fuente de voltaje dual con detección de corto?, 
Nota: el problema fue que yo realicé la fuente y sin querer hice un corto que dañó los reguladores.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post110197

Pero, mejor lee todo el tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mzkarma

hola he montado esta fuente pero tengo el problema que cuando regulo la parte negativa a lo minimo que da que son -1.2 V se me quema la resistencia de 120 de la parte negativa


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencia de 120 ohmios nunca debe quemarse, cuando eso ocurre, generalmente quiere decir que el LM337 está mal polarizado ( conectado de manera incorrecta.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mzkarma

hola ahora si coloque bien los elementos, debo conectar el tac central a la tierra? o sea  a la linea del medio del circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

mzkarma dijo:


> hola ahora si coloque bien los elementos, debo conectar el tac central a la tierra? o sea  a la linea del medio del circuito



Sip, mira el esquema.


----------



## mzkarma

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, mira el esquema.



hola, volvi a hacer el pcb y verifique la polarizacion de los reguladores y todo pero se me sigue quemando la resistencia de 120 del lado  negativo ,tambien conecte el tac central como punto medio como esta en el esquema, pero igual se sigue quemando cuando regulo el voltaje


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede ayudar en las conexiones.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cristian_elect

Estaba simulando una fuente para reducir la perdida de potencia por calor en los reguladores.
Hay dejo un esquema aver si hay alguien se anima a probar y hacer unas mejoras.


----------



## tinchusbest

cristian_elect dijo:


> Estaba simulando una fuente para reducir la perdida de potencia por calor en los reguladores.
> Hay dejo un esquema aver si hay alguien se anima a probar y hacer unas mejoras.


Amigo,use tu configuracion para ayudar a un colega que no tenia una proteccion,tu configuracion me hace acordar al circuito de proteccion tipo foldback,pero tu variante es mortal,muy buena.Mejore la tuya y le agregue un aviso luminico,solo que la use en una fuente a transistores.Este es link del circuito hecho en un archivo .JPG.Lo que hay que calcular bien son las resistencia en la base del transistor bc547,depende de la tension de salida
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-salidas-fuentes-variables-65524/#post576970


----------



## Fogonazo

Otra configuración, pero de estado sólido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pre-regulador-fuente-alimentacion-11954/


----------



## juliocuenca

¿si yo quisiera que la fuente variara no de 1.2 

a 20 0 30 si no de 0 a 20 o 30 que implicaciones tendria en cuestion de cambio del circuito original?

gracias por su especificacion


----------



## Fogonazo

juliocuenca dijo:


> ¿si yo quisiera que la fuente variara no de 1.2
> 
> a 20 0 30 si no de 0 a 20 o 30 que implicaciones tendria en cuestion de cambio del circuito original?
> 
> gracias por su especificacion



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-simetrica-regulable-0-30v-7816/


----------



## Pelelalo

juliocuenca dijo:


> ¿si yo quisiera que la fuente variara no de 1.2
> 
> a 20 0 30 si no de 0 a 20 o 30 que implicaciones tendria en cuestion de cambio del circuito original?
> 
> gracias por su especificacion



Sólo por curiosidad, ¿por qué necesites que baje hasta 0 voltios? Lo digo porque esta fuente es la triple B (Bueno, Bonito, y Barato)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En la hoja de datos del LM317 está este circuito: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 12932

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GodSaveMetal

fabioguarin dijo:


> esta fuente esta muy buena pero yo hise basado en este vídeo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgngMDBOWYY
> 
> me pareció muy buena y ademas sencilla  y fácil de hacer por que soy novato ademas tiene protección a cortos con un buzzer y un led que se encienden cuando haces corto para que no se te dañe el regulador,
> espero les aya servido y  tal ves les suba el circuito impreso para que la hagan
> 
> saludos XD



Un favor me intereza enormemente tu proyecto, pa cuando podrías colgar el PCB de esta interensantísima fuente regulable??? toy haciendome unas para controlar pedales de guitarras, a veces a 9V, 12v, 15 V y 18 V tons me sirve como aviso si algo anda mal en los pedales que reparo es buenísima!!! taré al tanto; felicitaciones !! buen proyecto!!


----------



## juliocuenca

Pelelalo dijo:


> Sólo por curiosidad, ¿por qué necesites que baje hasta 0 voltios? Lo digo porque esta fuente es la triple B (Bueno, Bonito, y Barato)



porque es para probar los diodos hay


----------



## emi1892

Hola quería saber si se podría usar un transformador de 2 Amperios ya que tengo uno nuevo, y si es que se puede que componentes tengo que cambiar.

Gracias


----------



## BKAR

entiende que el quien pone el limite de corriente es el regulador LM317...
úsalo normal, solo que no vas a poder sacarle 2A sin antes explotar tu LM317
q tal un LM350 en TO-3?


----------



## emi1892

BKAR dijo:


> entiende que el quien pone el limite de corriente es el regulador LM317...
> úsalo normal, solo que no vas a poder sacarle 2A sin antes explotar tu LM317
> q tal un LM350 en TO-3?



igual yo no quiero sacarle 2A solo preguntaba si podía usar ese transformador ya que como dije antes esta sin uso, es para ahorrarme el gasto del transformador. Entonces el LM317 por mas que ponga este transformador siempre va a tener 1A de salida..


----------



## BKAR

le puedes exigir maximo 1.5A individualmnete...revisate el datasheet y fijate como varia el voltaje de salida
 pero en esas condiciones debe tener un buen, dire un excelente disipador....10W de por si ya es mucho para un regulador lineal...


----------



## SKYFALL

De hecho, por poca que sea la potencia disipada por un regulador monolitico, siempre es mejor que el mismo cuente con su disipador de calor, solo por proveerle una proteccion extra ante un consumo elevado inesperado.


----------



## royersito250

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Para el aumento de corriente comunmente se pone un pnp antes del regulador.
> En el foro hay muchos diseños.
> 
> saludos!!!



soy nuevo en el foro y este blog creeo que es algo viejito, pero quisiera saber sobre tu fuente, a cuanto Voltaje son los capacitores gracias..


----------



## Luis71

Hola mcrven y a todos en general, muchisimas gracias por esta aportacion...
De hecho no se mucha electronica pero me gustaria seguir aprendiendo y creo que este proyecto es muy bueno, por no decir que excelente...

Tambien se que hace varios años lo subiste por las fechas que estan posteadas; de todas formas, excelente labor amigo...

Solo tengo unas pequeñas dudas, tal vez me puedas ayudar tu mcrven o cualquiera del foro.

Estas son algunas de mis dudas:

Que valor tienen los componentes abajo marcados en rojo y negrita????

*FL01 Listado de Componentes
Part : Value*

*•B1 : B250/C1500*  (Como se pide este componente en la electronica y cuales son sus caracteristicas?)

*•C1 : 2200 µF/40V* (C1 y C2 son capacitors electroliticos???)
*•C2 : 220 µF/40V*
*•C3 : 473 / 50V* (C3, C4 y C5, que tipo de capacitores son y como puedo pedirlos en la electronica???, Son uF, nF, o que medidaes 473, 103 y 472???)
*•C4 : 103 / 50V
•C5 : 472 / 50V*

*•D1 : 1N5400*  (D1, D2, D3 y D4  Estos 4 diodos 1N5400 por cuales los puedo sustituir???)
*•D2 : 1N5400
•D3 : 1N5400
•D4 : 1N5400*

•D5 : 1N4148
•D6 : 1N4148
•D7 : 1N4148
•D8 : 12V-1W Z-Diode

*•D9 : 2.7V/.5W Z-Diode*  (Este diodo por cul otro lo puedo sustituir, no lo encuentro en las electronicas???)
•F1 : 1A Euro type 3mm FUSE - In panel fuse holder
•IC1 : LM324N OP AMP

*•IC2 : L146CB Positive VOLTAGE REGULATOR - [ LM723 can be used ]*  (Este integrado por cual otro lo puedo sustituir, no lo encuentro)

*•KK1 : FK222 HEATSINK Botton of the alluminium case*  (Este componente es un switch?, no lo encuentro en el diagrama....

•LED1 : Red LED 5MM

*•M1 : AAM Analog Panel Ammeter - [ 130 µA to 1 mA / fs, can be used ]*  (Este componente no lo encuentro, solo de 0 a 30Amp)

*•M2 : AVM Analog Panel VOLT-METER - [ 130 µA to 1 mA / fs, can be used ]* (Este componente lo encuentro solo de 0 a 300volts)

*•P003 : 10K Trimmer POTENTIOMETER* (Tengo dudas con los potenciometros P003 y P004, son de 2 patas o de 3???  No los puedo localizar en el diagrama)
*•P004 : 10K Trimmer POTENTIOMETER*

*•Q1 : BD441 TO126AV NPN TRANSISTOR* ( Q1 y Q2 por cuales los puedo sustituir??? )
*•Q2 : MJ3001 TO3 NPN Darlington Transistor*

•R1 : 12K 1/4 W Resistors
•R2 : 18K
•R3 : 1K
•R4 : 1K
•R5 : 3.3K
•R6 : 3.3K
•R7 : 2.7K
•R8 : 27K
•R9 : 1K
•R10 : 3.3K
•R11 : 1K
•R12 : 10K

*•R13 : 270*   (Son 270 k o son 270 ohoms???)))

•R14 : 3.3K
•R15 : 1.8K
•S1 : Pull-On Switch, part of VR1 Potentiometer

•TR1 : 70W Step-Down TRANSFORMER - Pri: 120VAC, Sec1 18VAC @ 0,2A = Sec2 27VAC @ 2,5A
•VR1 : 10K Lin + S1 Panel POTENTIOMETER - With Pull-On Switch
•VR2 : 250K Log Panel POTENTIOMETER


Muchas gracias de nuevo por su apoyo, aprovecho para preguntarles si a esta fuente le puedo poner un Buzzer y un diodo indicador de cortos circuitos...

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JJx

Alguien podría mencionarme por que cuando mido con mi multímetro en AC a la salida del lado positivo me marca un voltaje alterno, y en cambio cuando la mido del lado negativo no me marca absolutamente nada?? no entiendo por que pasa eso. se supone que no debería marcar nada en ninguno de los dos lados


----------



## macab

Buenas noches alguno de uds tiene un plano de una fuente de voltaje de 0 a 30v y de 0 a -30, sigo con la misma duda del -30 puede que todas las fuentes lo tengas pero por que el -30?


----------



## miguelus

macab dijo:


> Buenas noches alguno de uds tiene un plano de una fuente de voltaje de 0 a 30v y de 0 a -30, sigo con la misma duda del -30 puede que todas las fuentes lo tengas pero por que el -30?



Buena pregunta, 
Muchas veces me pregunto lo mismo que tu, no entiendo la manía de realizar Fuentes Simétricas reguladas  por + y por -.
En todos mis años de profesión, todas la Fuentes de Alimentación Profesionalea que he manejado, nunca me he preocupado si regulan por Positivo o por Negativo, lo normal es que, las  que son dobles, lleven unos conmutadores dónde puedes configurarlas... Independientes, Serie, Paralelo, Track

Simplemente las veo como una "Caja Negra" que tienen una borna Positiva, normalmente Roja, y una borna Negativa, normalmente Negra, también tienen otros controles... Ajuste de Tensión, Ajuste de Corriente, control de OVP, etc, etc.

Sal U2


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

- 30V es porque, ya que estás haciendo una fuente de 0 a 30V, ¿Por qué no agregarle voltaje negativo?.

La fuentes simétricas se emplean para probar circuitos con amplificadores operacionales.

También puedes unir +30V y - 30V y tienes  60V.

No es justo comprarar esta fuente con una de laboratorio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> - 30V es porque, ya que estás haciendo una fuente de 0 a 30V, ¿Por qué no agregarle voltaje negativo?.
> 
> La fuentes simétricas se emplean para probar circuitos con amplificadores operacionales.
> 
> También puedes unir +30V y - 30V y tienes  60V.
> 
> No es justo comprarar esta fuente con una de laboratorio.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Buenos días. no pretendo comparar ningún tipo de fuente, lo que pretendo explicar es que no es necesario hacer una que regule por negativo, si realizamos dos fuentes de 30vCC que sean iguales, las podemos poner en serie y tendremos también -30 0 +30.

A parte de alimentar OP, las fuentes simétricas. en el Mundo Real,  se emplean para muchas más cosas.


Sal U2


----------



## itesi

Saludos a todos los foristas soy un tanto nuevo en el foro.

Bueno, tengo un problema con mi fuente dual.
Construi la fuente dual como la del link que anexe (no se si exista algun problema por anexarlo),
cuando la construi funciono voltajes positivos negativos y positivos, pero al momento de metarla en una caja para darle estetica salio humo del LM317 o del potenciometro (no se bien) y a partir de ahi solo puedo regular voltaje NEGATIVO ya que el POSITIVO NO MARCA NADA, cabe mencionar que ya cambie el potenciometro y el LM317.

Alguna sugerencia de que otro elemento me produce la falla de la salida del voltaje positivo.

*Tambien cambie el TIP3055

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d...ente_v_r_s.pdf
(LINK) 

Espero algunas sugerencias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Mira esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/575612/ _ 
Prueba el circuito positvo sin transistor.

Este circuito es más mejor que el haz construido, este es el que está sugerido en la hoja de datos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/#post110197

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## itesi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 60675​
> Los reguladores integrados de este esquema poseen protección por cortocircuito y sobre-temperatura.
> 
> *LM317*
> 
> *LM337*



Me funciono este diagrama a la PERFECION


----------



## Erz

Buenos Dias

Estoy armando esta fuente d evoltaje: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

y ya arme la fuente sencilla y me sale bien pero para armar la doble necesito el lm337, y ese no lo he podido conseguir.

Entonces mi pregunta es que si alguien conoce con que ci o transistores lo puedo reemplazar., pues solo he visto el reemplazo del lm317 y ese ya lo tengo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira la conexión del LM337

Ver el archivo adjunto 16633

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Erz

hola

Bueno, gracias. Pero lo que quiero saber es con que se puede reemplazar el LM337, porque no lo he podido conseguir.



Saludos.


----------



## zal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 60675​
> Los reguladores integrados de este esquema poseen protección por cortocircuito y sobre-temperatura.
> 
> *LM317*
> 
> *LM337*



tengo mi circuito en esta configuración pero con un problema en la rama negativa, la tensión entre la pata de entrada y la de salida es la misma. Revise la polaridad del diodo y la posibilidad de cortocircuito entre pistas, pero esta todo ok.
Alguna recomendación de lo que puede ser el causante del problema?


----------



## Fogonazo

zal dijo:


> tengo mi circuito en esta configuración pero con un problema en la rama negativa, la tensión entre la pata de entrada y la de salida es la misma. Revise la polaridad del diodo y la posibilidad de cortocircuito entre pistas, pero esta todo ok.
> Alguna recomendación de lo que puede ser el causante del problema?



¿ Aislaste el respaldo metálico del regulador ?


----------



## zal

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Aislaste el respaldo metálico del regulador ?


Aislarlo del disipador? No 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Aislaste el respaldo metálico del regulador ?



Ya lo aislé (Disipador y tornillo) y sigue igual.


----------



## tinchusbest

zal dijo:


> Aislarlo del disipador? No
> 
> Ya lo aislé (Disipador y tornillo) y sigue igual.


1º REvisaste si el diodo de proteccion no esta al reves
2º Revisa la conexion del LM337 por las patas o pines no son los mismos que los del LM317
3º Si no aislaste el 337 posiblemente se haya roto cuando conectaste la fuente


----------



## zal

tinchusbest dijo:


> 1º REvisaste si el diodo de proteccion no esta al reves
> 2º Revisa la conexion del LM337 por las patas o pines no son los mismos que los del LM317
> 3º Si no aislaste el 337 posiblemente se haya roto cuando conectaste la fuente


Definitivamente debe ser la opción 3, el resto esta chequeado.


----------



## SKYFALL

Erz dijo:


> hola
> 
> Bueno, gracias. Pero lo que quiero saber es con que se puede reemplazar el LM337, porque no lo he podido conseguir.



No lo puedo creer, si en Mexico se consigue de todo, y un LM337 debe ser tan sencillo como comprar un Iphone, o tal vez un SE Satio que por alla se consiguen como arroz.


----------



## tinchusbest

Erz dijo:


> hola
> Bueno, gracias. Pero lo que quiero saber es con que se puede reemplazar el LM337, porque no lo he podido conseguir.
> Saludos.


Yo te aconsejo ir al bazar de electronica de tu region y preguntarle si tiene el lm350 y su par negativ cambia la configuracion con transistores para accionar esa fuente.Busca en la web o en el foro alguna variante


----------



## Aret

Buenas tardes.

Yo acabo de armar la fuente, y creo que funciona correctamente, pero cuando mido los voltajes de salida, del lado del 317 me llega de 0.5 - 4.7 v, y del lado del 337 me llega de 1.7 - 6.8 v.

y mi duda es que, si se podria hacer que la salida de voltaje en ambos lados fuera mas parecido o que al menos amos lleguen a 0.5  v.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.  

La salida del voltaje en ambos casos debe ser de +1.25V al +Vmáx., y -1.25V al -Vmáx.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest

Hay algo mal colocado o roto,te aconsejaría tambien es diseñar el pcb antes en un papel asi no haces el desastre que hiciste porque tuviste que colocar unos cables para hacerlo andar.A los LM te aconsejo dejarlos lejos de los demas componentes.Tambien toma en cuente que DEBES COLOCAR LA RESISTENCIA DE 120 OHM,que une la patilla Vout con la patilla ADJ.,BIEN CERCA DEL LM,no preguntes porque pero en el datasheet lo dice y a mi me paso con un circuito que no me regulaba y cuando la acerque regulo bien.......


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira como se conecta el LM317 y el LM337.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62314

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## emi1892

Hola una pregunta alguien pudo hacer el PCB por que intente y no me sale o recomendarme algún programa que usen ustedes. Yo use el PCB Wizard 3.. 

Y otra pregunta es que si no quiero el voltaje negativo como modificaría el circuito mas que nada pregunto esto por que no se como haría con el puente rectificador. Solamente tendria que obviar toda la parte de conexión del Tap central hacia abajo no? ya que si se puede me gustaría que se maneje con todo el voltaje que entrega en este caso mi transformador que es 16+16 osea hasta 32 V.


----------



## Nilfred

5 kΩ me parece algo exagerado
120 Ω + 2000 Ω = 22.08 V
120 Ω + 5000 Ω = 53.33 V
Es mas fácil cambiar la otra resistencia
220 Ω + 2000 Ω = 29.66 V
Mejor agregar otro potenciómetro en serie para el ajuste fino y grueso 
120 Ω + 2000 Ω + 1000 Ω = 32.50 V



emi1892 dijo:


> recomendarme algún programa que usen ustedes


En este momento estoy usando Fritzing


----------



## tinchusbest

Acá te dejo el pcb en livewire y un explicativo sobre las fuentes.
Tambien te comento que podes hacer la fuente con los dos bobinados pero hay una cosa que tenes que tener en cuenta es el maximo de entrada del LM317 que es de 40V
Por lo cual tenemos que si la tension del transformador es 32V 
Vpk=Vnom x 1.4142=32V x 1.4142=45.25V
Siendo esto 5V más de lo que puede soportar el LM317.
Creo que una solucion es que el condensador de filtro te de una Vin de 28V,pero tendrias un rizado grande......Yo haría una fuente dual y cuando necesito los 45.25V colocaría el aparato entre el positivo y negativo y no usando el 0V.
Acá tambien esta un archivo con el circuito en el livewire


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62314

Chao
elaficionado.


----------



## andbrs

hola estuve observando lo de la fuente dual regulada y esta muy buena, mi pregunta es como puedo colocarle unos leds para indicar que están encendidas y obviamente de cunato es la resistencia que debo poner de antemano gracias


----------



## jefki

hola quisiera que alguien me ayude, hace unos dias hice una fuente simétrica con lm317 y lm337, trafo de 12-0-12 1A que regulado me da 18.1v y -18.4v. Pero hoy me surgió un problema, le conecte un motor de lectora de cd mientras la salida estaba regulada en 5v entre vcc y -vcc, medí la corriente y daba 59mA, después de esto le conecte otro motor de juguete de 3v (lo conecte a los mismos 5v), al momento de conectarlo el motor giro muy rápido y lo desconecte (duro encendido 5 segundos aprox). Al medir la salida me daba 19v, cuando debería estar regulado a 5v, volví medir entre gnd y -vcc y me dio -2.4v y entre vcc y gnd me dio 17.1v.
El lm337 regula bien, pero el lm317 al mover el pote no regula bien, con el pot al mínimo me da 16.7v y al máximo me da 18.1v. 
El motor de juguete lo conecte a otra fuente de 5v y al medir corriente daba 450mA, no se si se quemo el lm317 pero no encuentro el motivo ya que aguanta hasta 1.5A, los dos lm están unidos al mismo disipador pero aislados electricamente cada uno.
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con esto 
adjunto el esquema que hice.


----------



## chclau

El regulador tiene limitacion de corriente, de potencia y de temperatura. No se las caracteristicas de tu disipador, eso deberias agregarlo vos. En la prueba el integrado disipo aproximadamente 6W, habria que ver si eso fue lo que hizo que levantara mucha temperatura y se quemara, o si al apagar la fuente porque el motor giraba rapido, este genero un voltaje inverso que la quemo.


----------



## tinchusbest

jefki dijo:


> hola quisiera que alguien me ayude, hace unos dias hice una fuente simétrica con lm317 y lm337, trafo de 12-0-12 1A que regulado me da 18.1v y -18.4v. Pero hoy me surgió un problema, le conecte un motor de lectora de cd mientras la salida estaba regulada en 5v entre vcc y -vcc, medí la corriente y daba 59mA, después de esto le conecte otro motor de juguete de 3v (lo conecte a los mismos 5v), al momento de conectarlo el motor giro muy rápido y lo desconecte (duro encendido 5 segundos aprox). Al medir la salida me daba 19v, cuando debería estar regulado a 5v, volví medir entre gnd y -vcc y me dio -2.4v y entre vcc y gnd me dio 17.1v.
> El lm337 regula bien, pero el lm317 al mover el pote no regula bien, con el pot al mínimo me da 16.7v y al máximo me da 18.1v.
> El motor de juguete lo conecte a otra fuente de 5v y al medir corriente daba 450mA, no se si se quemo el lm317 pero no encuentro el motivo ya que aguanta hasta 1.5A, los dos lm están unidos al mismo disipador pero aislados electricamente cada uno.
> Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con esto
> adjunto el esquema que hice.


Yo creo que colocaste al reves al lm317 y por eso revento ya que los terminales no tienen la misma configuracion


----------



## nicocp96

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar y aconsejarme a resolver un problema con la fuente simétrica variable de +30 0 -30 que eh intentado construir.
El problema es que la fuente no me entrega la corriente que deseo (al menos eso parece) porque al conectarle una carga como por ej un motor de 12v el transistor tip3055 calienta demasiado aun montado en su correspondiente disipador y si aumento la carga calienta aun mas (no llegue a los 400mA). Quisiera que me aconsejen como hacer para lograr que la fuente me entregue aproximadamente 3A como máximo y en lo posible utilizando los mismos reguladores (lm317t y lm337t) ya que no dispongo de una casa de electrónica por la zona en donde vivo.
Aclaro que el transformador que tengo es de 24-0-24v de 3A
Si el circuito que intento utilizar no es recomendable me seria de mucha utilidad que me recomienden alguno. Desde ya les estoy totalmente agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo

nicocp96 dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar y aconsejarme a resolver un problema con la fuente simétrica variable de +30 0 -30 que eh intentado construir.
> El problema es que la fuente no me entrega la corriente que deseo (al menos eso parece) porque al conectarle una carga como por ej un motor de 12v el transistor tip3055 calienta demasiado aun montado en su correspondiente disipador y si aumento la carga calienta aun mas (no llegue a los 400mA). Quisiera que me aconsejen como hacer para lograr que la fuente me entregue aproximadamente 3A como máximo y en lo posible utilizando los mismos reguladores (lm317t y lm337t) ya que no dispongo de una casa de electrónica por la zona en donde vivo.
> Aclaro que el transformador que tengo es de 24-0-24v de 3A
> Si el circuito que intento utilizar no es recomendable me seria de mucha utilidad que me recomienden alguno. Desde ya les estoy totalmente agradecido



Busca dentro del Foro un tipo de fuente muy similar pero con transistor *PNP* sobre la rama positiva y *NPN* sobre la rama negativa.

¿ Que tensión le estas aplicando al motor ?


----------



## nicocp96

Al motor lo estaba alimentando con 12v, de igual manera eh probado con distintos tipos de cargas y el transistor tip3055 calienta demasiado (creo que no tendria que ser asi) ya que tan solo habré usado como máximo una corriente de 400mA.
Intentare buscar lo que me indicas, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Veamos si es así.

Con tu transformador de 24-0-24 consigues una tensión rectificada y filtrada de unos 33,4Vcc que caen sobre el transistor a los 12V del motor 

33,4 - 12 ≈ *21V* con una corriente de 400mA

Entonces la potencia disipada será: 21vcc * 0,4A ≈ *8,4W* 

Eso *NO* es poco, es la potencia de un soldador tipo lapicera


----------



## nicocp96

gracias por indicarme el porque de la temperatura, apenas me estoy iniciando en lo que es el mundo de la electrónica es por eso que no conozco mucho el tema, buscare en el foro algún circuito que se aproxime a lo que busco que es una fuente de +30 0 -30 a 3A.


----------



## pumitapr13

hola que tal quería ayuda con un proyecto. Quiero hacer una fuente de corriente regulable y si es posible de tensión regulable también. Todo esto para poder prender un Led de alta potencia. 150 W.

1.- Por un lado ya tengo hecho una fuente de tensión regulable de 0-32 V DC. Y quería poder añadir otro circuito continuo a ese de 0-5 A. El trafo que uso es uno de 220 a 30 V - 5A. (con este circuito la corriente cuando pongo al Led de alta potencia me da de corriente menos de 0.2 A)

Para la fuente regulable use el siguiente esquema. 

(IMG.: SIN TITULO.PNG ABAJO)

2.- POR OTRO LADO estaba viendo el datasheet del LM338K y encontre este circuito:

(IMG.: LM338K.PNG ABAJO)

-Y no entiendo la parte de abajo poque me da una tension negativa de -5 a -10 V?????
-La resistencia de 0.24 no la encuentro y la cambie por una de 0.22, cambia mucho eso??

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS!!


----------



## tinchusbest

los -5V son para hacer llegar al lm117 a 0V.El data dice que con el lm117 arrancas con 1.25V hasta lo maximo que da tu entrada mas o menos.Revisa los otros esquemas bien y comprenderas porque arranca en1.25V.El minimo voltaje del mismo es 1.25V hasta casi la entrada de voltaje.Si el consumo de ese led es de casi 200mA creo que te sobra paño para alimentarlo.Si usas un lm117 o lm317 con su debido disipador podes hacer la configuracion de corriente constante y listo.Y con el LM338K hacete una fuente de tension que va a ser buena.En el data del lm317 dice como usar 2 lm317 uno como regulador de voltaje y otro como regulador de corriente.Con ese trafo yo te aconsejo mejor el lm723 que es un chip que podes manejar anbas cosas corriente y tension.Aparte podes alimentar el transistor de potencia con el trafo principal y el lm723 con un trafito de 200mA.Ojo tambien deberias usar un transistor driver entre el lm723 y el transistor de potencia.Agrego que el lm723 tiene un sensor para la salida para compensar la salida por cualquier problema de corriente o tension


----------



## gusti9506

Hola gente,nuevamente por aca......esta vez necesito ayuda con respecto a un cooler que le agregue a mi fuente variable, que como sabemos el mismo consume 12v, entonces yo le agregue a la salida del capacitor que esta a la salida del puente de diodos (que tiene una tension de mas o menos 33v), dos reguladores en serie, un 7820 seguido de un 7812....de hecho el cooler funciona perfecto...............Pero el problema esta en que me quita 3v del voltage maximo que entrega la fuente (28v con el cooler encendido, 32v desconectando el cooler)....
Ahora mi pregunta es: Como puedo recuperar esos 3v que pierdo con el cooler funcionando???
Supongo que si le agrego un par de capacitores a la entrada y salida de los reguladores capaz lo soluciono!!!
A ver que me dicen!!!!!
Saludines!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuanto consume el cooler ?


----------



## gusti9506

El cooler consume 12v y 0.14ma!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá alimentar el ventilador desde los 33 V con una resistencia serie de 150 Ohms 5 Watts.


----------



## faluncho

Hola amigos;
Voy a plantear una pregunta que parecerá tonta pero no lo es tanto:
Llevo algún tiempo funcionando con esta fuente y funciona perfectamente; la semana pasada me dio por meterla en una caja y añadirle un par de voltímetros de estos chinos comprados en eBay que valen 6USD.
En la rama positiva, bien, casi la misma medida que en el polímetro Fluke, pero en la rama negativa muestra  0V, claro que llegué a la conclusión que el voltímetro la tensión negativa la lee como 0V, intenté tontamente invertir los terminales de lectura pero claro está, el regulador negativo se quejó muchísimo.
No sé si montando un inversor de polaridad puedo conseguir que el voltímetro funcione. Por favor, echarme una mano, no sé como solucionar el problema.
Un millón de gracias anticipadas compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general no se puede alimentar los voltímetros con la misma fuente , ponle una fuente aparte


----------



## faluncho

DOSMETROS;

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Voy a intentar alimentar el voltímetro de la rama negativa con una fuente separada.

Agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo

faluncho dijo:


> DOSMETROS;
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> *Voy a intentar alimentar el voltímetro de la rama negativa con una fuente separada.*
> 
> Agradecido.



  

Si alimentas el voltímetro desde la rama negativa la fuente  está separada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo                         entendí :



> Voy a intentar alimentar el voltímetro de la rama negativa, con una fuente separada


----------



## faluncho

*DOSMETROS*; no te preocupes, seguro que fui yo el que se expresó mal.

*FOGONAZO*; gracias por responder. Bueno, ahora ya me perdí del todo.

¿Lo que me dices es que alimente el medidor negativo con la tensión de la misma fuente pero polarizado al revés?

Antes de leer vuestras amables respuestas tenía preparado esto, que es lo que yo entendía, pero, vosotros que sabéis mucho más que yo, a ver que os parece.

Muchas gracias, amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo

faluncho dijo:


> *DOSMETROS*; no te preocupes, seguro que fui yo el que se expresó mal.
> 
> *FOGONAZO*; gracias por responder. Bueno, ahora ya me perdí del todo.
> 
> ¿Lo que me dices es que alimente el medidor negativo con la tensión de la misma fuente pero polarizado al revés?
> 
> Antes de leer vuestras amables respuestas tenía preparado esto, que es lo que yo entendía, pero, vosotros que sabéis mucho más que yo, a ver que os parece.
> 
> Muchas gracias, amigos.



El medidor de tensión necesita una fuente independiente *"De Todo/Todas"* las fuentes a las que desees medir tensión.
Independiente significa su propio transformador (O derivación del transformador principal), puente rectificador capacitores y regulador


----------



## faluncho

OK entendido;

Última cuestión, una vez realizado esto, al medidor negativo ¿le ingreso los -V al revés para que los lea como tensión positiva?

Gracias Fogonazo.



*Fogonazo;*

No es necesario que me respondas, probé como me indicaste y funcionó, la tensión negativa la ingresé invertida al medidor, con lo cual mi pregunta anterior es banal.

Os estoy muy agradecido, a veces las cosas más tontas son las que dan mayores problemas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Trascos

Fogonazo dijo:


> El medidor de tensión necesita una fuente independiente *"De Todo/Todas"* las fuentes a las que desees medir tensión.
> Independiente significa su propio transformador (O derivación del transformador principal), puente rectificador capacitores y regulador


 aquí mi colega de proyectos led saca la corriente de la misma fuente pero con un combersor aislador
Valla no me deja pegar links, si os interesa buscar el canal de proyectos led y ver el vídeo de Armando mi fuente de laboratorio. 3/5 minuto 21:51 habla de ello


----------



## tinchusbest

quisiera hacer una pregunta:
Yo no encontré en el datasheet del LM317 una opcion para estabilizar LA SALIDA del voltaje; ya que pienso que puede VARIAR al estar la fuente mucho tiempo prendida; mi tema es que estoy cargando una bateria de celular con un LM317, y trato de que TENGA 4.2V constantes. No se si el LM317 tiene alguna variacion estando muchas horas en funcionamiento. Mi deseo es ver si se le puede colocar un LM741, u otro OP, para que controle el ajuste del LM317, y de esa manera NO TENGA NINGUNA VARIACION. No quiero depender del potenciometro para que tenga una constante salida........... Habrá alguna solucion para eso.
Quisiera que este dibujo puede hacerse.... Y tambien bajar el voltaje hasta 0V si es posible......
Puedo cambiar el BD140 por un tip PNP que soporte un ampere........


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

No te preocupes, el LM317, por mucho tiempo que esté funcionando, mantendrá le tensión de salida perfectamente estable.

Para pode hacer que llegue a 0VCC tendrás que poner una referencia Negativa, si miras en el Sata Sheet verás como hacerlo.

Sal U2


----------



## tinchusbest

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> No te preocupes, el LM317, por mucho tiempo que esté funcionando, mantendrá le tensión de salida perfectamente estable.
> 
> Para pode hacer que llegue a 0VCC tendrás que poner una referencia Negativa, si miras en el Sata Sheet verás como hacerlo.
> 
> Sal U2


Miguelus el pote puede incidir en la ESTABILIZACIÓN..
Y que te parece ese circuito puede funcionar.


----------



## Fogonazo

tinchusbest dijo:


> Miguelus el pote puede incidir en la ESTABILIZACIÓN..
> Y que te parece ese circuito puede funcionar.



Los potenciómetros son una parte relativamente "Débil" en un esquema eléctrico.
Siempre será mas seguro armar un divisor resistivo con resistencias fijas calculadas para esa función o eventualmente un preset.

Ese esquema no me convence mucho que digamos como para trabajar con 4.2V


----------



## Nilfred

Para cargar una batería, necesitas limitar la corriente, salvo que la corriente sea 4 A.
 Salvo que la batería sea LiFe...
En fin, con 270 Ω y 680 Ω te dan 4,40 V (en teoría) jugando con la tolerancia, llegas a los 4,20 V


----------



## tinchusbest

Fogonazo: Entonces puedo ponerle un divisor resistivo en la pata ADJ del LM317 y así lograr los 4.2V necesarios.

Nilfred: es una bateria de celular de LI-ION. Esas resistencias donde las debo poner; ya que creo que deben ir en el ADJ del LM317... O talves te refieres al circuito que subí.


----------



## Nilfred

Llevas 6 años mandando fruta en el foro ¿Y todavía no sabes configurar un LM317?
Igual no lo hagas, porque no te sirve, hay que limitar la corriente ¿De cuantos mAh es la celda de Li-ion?


----------



## spon

tinchusbest dijo:


> es una bateria de celular de LI-ION.



Siendo una batería de li-ion, te recomiendo un circuito que esté diseñado específicamente para ese tipo de baterías, ya que son muy delicadas (y peligrosas) con los excesos de tensión o corriente. Buscá circuitos para usar con un TP4056, por ejemplo.
Saludos!


----------



## daniel3210

hola
queria saber si esto puede funcionar.
con la llave elijo los 24v del primario o si no cambio por + 12 - 12.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola a todos .Estoy inmerso en una fuente y me encuentro un poco perdido.
He montado una fuente con un lm317t y hechovarias medidas de corriente y voltage .Mi pregunta es si es mejor montar lm317t  en paralelo o en bypass,porque en este foro leí a un forero que no recomendaba el lm317t en paralelo, cosa que entiendo que seria el mismo problema que poner transformadores en paralelo.
Por otro lado la configuracion de bypass la he visto de diferentes formas , entre ellas la que yo he usado que es polarizar la base del 2n3055 con la salida del lm317t la entrada a la entrada del lm317t y la salida a la salida de la fuente.
Podrian decirme que ventajas y desventa tiene esta configuración y si estaria protegida frente a corto.
Muchas gracias de antemano

Esta seria la configuracion que he realizado



Y esta seria la configuracion de bypass que recomendaban.

La que yo he realizado es el pdf.


----------



## Fogonazo

La opción de colocar un booster de corriente NPN ya se ha discutido en el Foro y NO es buena ya que sería una fuente "Regulada", pero *NO* "Estabilizada".

Es preferible un PNP.

Lee todo el tema.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Otro detalle que no entiendo es el porque en algunos bypass tienen en el emisor una resistencia y otros en el colector. Se que es una resistencia de equalizacion pero no la entiendo ni el porque limitar la corriente .
Es decir si yo tengo un bypass con un 2n3055 que llega a 15Amp porque poner 2 para llegar a la mitad de corriente y limitarles la corriente a los dos para que no conduzca uno más que otro disipando asi un monton de potencia en calor.
No es mejor usar uno solo sin resistencia?



Te agradezco tu respuesta Fogonazo .



Soy nuevo en el foro .Te importaria decirme como llegar a la discusión del booster.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Ver el archivo adjunto 47983


Ver el archivo adjunto 108888



Ver el archivo adjunto 70591

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Te agradezco los esquemas elaficionado pero mas que esquemas que he encontrado innumerables en la red , busco explicaciones. Ya que lo que realmente busco es aprendre no montar una fuente .No es que no quiera montarla sino que no tengo necesidad de hacer una .
Aun asi muchas gracias.



Otra pregunta que tengo es cuando se coloca el transistor de bypass con la base a la entrada del lm317t como se regula la tensión?Ya que una vez entrado en saturacion el transistor nos dara el 100% de la tension de entrada no? 
Y podria poner en vez de un pnp un npn ?
Os pido que disculpeis mi ignorancia y lo verde que estoy.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Fogonazo estoy buscando pero no encuentro la discusion a la que haces referencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> . . . Otra pregunta que tengo es cuando se coloca el transistor de bypass con la base a la entrada del lm317t como se regula la tensión?Ya que una vez entrado en saturacion el transistor nos dara el 100% de la tension de entrada no?
> Y podria poner en vez de un pnp un npn ?
> Os pido que disculpeis mi ignorancia y lo verde que estoy.



El transistor no llega a entrar en saturación, trabaja en zona lineal y se comporta como *"Seguidor por emisor"
*


----------



## Arrubioa29

Gracias fogonazo  e pinchado en emisor comun y me ha salido la esplicacion que casi entiendo



Entonces se podria sustituir el pnp por npn puesto que la entrada de la base va ha ser mas positiva que el emisor verdad?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Convertir un Transistor NPN en PNP



Convertir un Transistor PNP en NPN





Ver el archivo adjunto 19656

En ejemplo hay un error, asumí 1.5A (pensé en ese momento que se trataba del LM317), se debe comprar con 1A, para 78XX.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Gracias lo analizo en cuanto pueda.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Entiendo que en la configuracion de pnp a npn podria poner un transistor pnp con poca ic y una ib acorde a R1 y por el npn un 2n3055
Y que la corriente al lm317t  se ve limitada por R1 y el resto de corriente pasará por el 2n3055.
¿Es asi?
Lo que no entiendo si esque he entendido algo es Rsc porque nos va ha limitar Q1


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Q2 es opcional, se usa para limitar la corriente en caso de corto circuito (*S*hort *C*ircuit).

Hice ese ejemplo pensando que el transistor debe soportar la mayor cantidad de corriente, dejando al regulador sólo la función de regular el voltaje y no aportar mucha corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Gracias elaficionado , entonces lo que puse es como lo he entendido?


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola a todos.
He montado en el protoboard una fuente con un lm317 y dos transistores pnp y npn como me sugirio Elaficionado , la fuente regula bien pero la corriente pasa toda por el lm317t  . A la base del pnp le puse una resistencia de 1.2k 25w para que apartir de 16ma condujese y la alimentacion después de rectificar es de 22v dandome el lm 20.5 de salida .
Porque pasa toda la corriente por el lm317t?


----------



## Arrubioa29

Este es el diagrama.
También he podido comprobar que la tensión  cae al aplicarle carga por lo que no entiendo porque es mejor un bypass a la entrada del lm317t antes que a la salida.
Agradeceria buestra colaboración y aclaraciones , ya que me apasiona la electronica pero estoy muy verde.


----------



## Arrubioa29

He montado la misma fuente pero solo con un pnp A1844 y funciona bien y en este caso estabiliza a la salida pero la corriente sigue pasando por el lm317t.
En la base le puesto una resistencia de 56 ohmios
Es la resistencia que me sale ;
(22-0.7)/0.375=56


----------



## Arrubioa29

He leido el hilo entero y se recomienda 0.6 ohmios pero a mi me sale 56 para 375ma que es la corriente maxima que quiero que pase por el lm317t. 
Con la configuracion del npn a la salida del lm317t si trabajaba a una baja corriente pasando toda por el 3055 pero no estabilizaba.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No se por qué no usas el diseño que sugiere el fabricante.

Respecto a tu circuito no conozco esa configuración de transistores. 

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Esa es la conversion de npn a pnp que me mostraste .Pero también lo he montado con un pnp sin el npn y me estabiliza pero la corriente pasa toda por el lm317t.
Con respecto al fabricante segun lo veo la unico es que no he montado la proteccion frente a corto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Esa es la conversion de npn a pnp que me mostraste .Pero también lo he montado con un pnp sin el npn y me estabiliza *pero la corriente pasa toda por el lm317t.*
> Con respecto al fabricante segun lo veo la unico es que no he montado la proteccion frente a corto.



¿ Esto es lo que armaste ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 47983​

Si es así,  toda la corriente pasa por el regulador.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira bien cono se conectan los transistores.

Ver el archivo adjunto 150511




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola y gracias de antemano ,lo he probado y regula estabiliza y pasa la corriente por el bypass, pero el lm317t se calienta mucho y sin embargo solo le entran unos pocos miliamperios. Otra duda es para que sirve la resistencia de 500ohmios.
A la pregunta de porqué no uso los valores del fabricante es porque estoy reutilizando componentes .Asi es como a quedado


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348


500 ayuda a un mejor desempeño del transistor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

Arrubioa29 de acuerdo al esque que has presentado es obvio que toda la corriente pase por el regulador, ya que no hay forma que conduzca el transistor de paso.
En tu dibujo la tensión va directo a la entrada del regulador, si te fijas en el diagrama del fabricante entre el VCC y la entrada del regulador hay una resistencia,cuando pasa corriente se produce una caida de tensión en sus extremos, por ello el emisor y la base del transistor de paso estan conectadas en sus extremos, cuando la caida llega al umbral de los 0.7V comienza a conducir el transistor.
En la configuración que vos has dispuesto no se cumple esta premisa, por lo tanto es lo mismo que los transistores no estuvieran, no se puede adoptar cualquier configuración, debe ser esa, y el transistor que va alli debe ser un PnP que pude ser uno solo o memor un darlington


----------



## Arrubioa29

Ok gracias pandacba 
Ya lo he modificado , segun me recomendo el aficionado pero me han surgido 3 problemas;
1-La tensión es regulable en vacio  pero en carga Se proboca una caida importante.
2.-He probado con una bombilla de 60w y me da 4.7 amp de salida sin calentarse pero me ha reventado el condensador de 10 microfaradios 50v y lo he sustituido por uno de 22 micros 63v y a reventado  incluso antes.
3-Al ponerle una bombilla de 60w  12v y ajustar la tension de salida por debajo de 14v la corriente sube pero la tension cae de 5 a 6v y empieza a hacer un ruido como resonando el 2n3055 y al cabo de un rato deja de hacer ruido y la bombilla enciende pero pese ha establecer la tension por debajo de 12v se sube sola a 12 y pico voltios consumiendo 4.7 amp. Y si subo la tension solo llega a 14.7 v con 5.5amperios.
Agradecido por vuestras aclaraciones.Perdonad pero me a faltado de dibujar la resistencia de 240 ohmios de OUT A AJUSTE en el esquema.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Primero arma el circuito así (sin transistores).

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348

Verifica si funciona bien con carga (pon un disipador de calor al regulador).

Cuando consigas hacer funcionar bien el regulador, entonces conectas los transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Gracias elaficionado pero el circuito del regulador lo tengo montado en una placa aparte y lo he comprobado que funciona , no obstante lo volveré  a comprobar, de hecho le puesto un pequeño disipador porque apenas se calienta .
El problema mayor es las dos cuestiones que planteo arriba especialmente que revienta el condensador de salida electrolitico .

Poniendo el simil de un grifo el transistor suena como cuando cierras el grifo con mucha presion y lo dejas solo un poco abierto.
Sera por el darlington pnp ?

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
La temperatura tampoco esta siendo problema porque dando mas de 5 amp de salida la temperatura de los 2n3055 es baja y el lm317t y el darlington pnp tambien baja.
 Y la corriente se reparte 1.7 amp por cada 2n3055 y supongo que el resto entre el darlington y el lm317t
Ok disculpas por no editar
Edito para comentar que he medido la corriente por el lm317t  y pasa solo 0.026amp


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola el aficionado he comprobado la placa del lm317t  y regula perfectamente lo he probado con cargas entre 3 y 13v y pidiendo entre 0.120 amp y 1.7 amp y se mantiene el voltage muy estable.
También  he vuelto a probar el circuito completo y he notado que el voltage se situa solo mas o menos en lo que la carga le demanda .


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Hola el aficionado he comprobado la placa del lm317t  y regula perfectamente lo he probado con cargas entre 3 y 13v y pidiendo entre 0.120 amp y 1.7 amp y se mantiene el voltage muy estable.
> *También  he vuelto a probar el circuito completo y he notado que el voltaJe se situa solo mas o menos en lo que la carga le demanda *.



¿ Como es eso ?


----------



## Arrubioa29

Si tal cual esta pero con J jejeje 
Perdon.
Pero si el voltaje se eleva , he probado con diferentes cargas , y si le pongo el voltaje en 9v por ejemplo le coloco una bombilla  de coche y los transistores empiezan a hacer el ruido que comentaba anteriormente y de repente deja de hacer ruido y la bombilla enciende a 14v y 4.7amp
Los transistores no estan cruzados y en vacio regulan.
También  he probado con diferentes cargas y pasa lo mismo con motores de 3 y 12v y bombillas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Reconstruye tu fuente.

Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Si tal cual esta pero con J jejeje
> Perdon.
> Pero si el voltaje se eleva , he probado con diferentes cargas , y si le pongo el voltaje en 9v por ejemplo le coloco una bombilla  de coche y los transistores empiezan a hacer el ruido que comentaba anteriormente y de repente deja de hacer ruido y la bombilla enciende a 14v y 4.7amp
> Los transistores no estan cruzados y en vacio regulan.
> También  he probado con diferentes cargas y pasa lo mismo con motores de 3 y 12v y bombillas.



Las lámparas debajo voltaje poseen un comportamiento peculiar, estando frías son prácticamente un cortocircuito.
El consumo nominal se logra recién cuando el filamento toma la temperatura de trabajo.

Tu fuente no logra calentar el filamento en "Tiempo y forma", se toma unos segundos.
Cuando el filamento tomó temperatura, la fuente ya no alimenta un "Sobreconsumo", se estabiliza y deja de hacer ruido.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Ok fogonazo pero porque se sube el voltage. Eso esplica el ruido no la subida de voltaje.
No he caido en probar el regulador unicamenre con el darlington  ,lo pruebo y os cuento.


----------



## Arrubioa29

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Reconstruye tu fuente.
> 
> Mira este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Ese hilo ya me lo he leido es el de la big bang verdad?
No tengo muy claro el esquema porque hay un monton y los que he descargado la extension no la reconozco o no tengo conque abrirlo.
De todas formas me gusto una que vi con proteccion de cortos , aviso y limitacion de corriente , pero he visto tantos esquemas que ahora no se donde encontrarla.
Aun asi como lo que quiero es aprender me gusta que me surjan problemas , si todo fuese montar y funcionar no aprenderia nada solo a ensamblar.
Por cierto sabeis porque me han podido reventar los condensadores? Lo puse en la linea 657 de la pag.33


----------



## pandacba

Que extensiones son tal vez pueda ayudarte
En el esquema que pusiste la R a la entrada como calculaste su valor?
Una de las causas que se rompa es que posiblemente este soldado al revez?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Primero arma el regulador sin transistores. (así, más o menos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1140619/)

Haces todas las pruebas y cuando trabaje correctamente, te enfocas en los transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira como se conectan los terminales (pins) del regulador.
Pon un disipador de calor al regulador en el momento de las pruebas de funcionamiento.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Ok gracias a los dos , pandacba y elaficionado.
Pandacba los condensadores estan bien polarizados porque es lo primero que he mirado y el problema parece ser la corriente puesto que por debajo de 2 amp no tienen problema y he sustituido el condensador de 10 microfaradios por uno de 7 de 220v y no a vuelto a dar problemas pero ahora el que hecha humo es el que tengo entre  la entrada del lm317t  y  masa .¿porqué?.Las extensiones  son (.cdr .dsn  .dbk  .ms10 ) como ves te dejado un pupurri bueno.
Elaficionado el circuito del regulador como comente lo tengo montado aparte en una placa y lo tengo probado que regula perfectamente, lo he probado con cargas entre 3 y 13v y pidiendo entre 0.120 amp y 1.7 amp y se mantiene el voltage muy estable.
En cuanto al disipador se lo tengo puesto y como ya comente apenas se calienta.Solo coge temperatura cuando lo he probado sin los transistores pero le tengo puesto disipador.
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo a todos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si el regulador funciona, ahora prueba esto.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: En tu dibujo que pusiste R6 = 22 ohmios, me parece que es grande ese valor.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola no he podido probar ni hacer ninguna modificacion, pero he caido en que en casi todas las ocasiones excepto con el condensador de 20 microsf los condensadores de 0.1 micros humeaban al desconectar la carga.
Tendre que limitar la corriente de carga del condensador?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Cuál es el máximo voltaje de entrada?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

39v tras rectificación  y filtrado con 3 condensadores 2 de 2200uf 63v y 1 de 4700 50v.
Por cierto porque  R6 es grande? 22ohmios limitaria la corriente al regulador a 1.7 amp y un valor mas alto ya lo pondria en riesgo no?
O esque la finalidad de R6 es otra.
Otra cosa : supongo que R1 y R2 son resistencias ecualizadoras para que los dos transistores soporten la misma carga verdad? Pero R4 y R5. Cual es su finalidad?.
Por cierto voy ha tardar unos dias en probarlo porque tomando medidas he tenido un despiste y me cargado el circuito de regulacion en cuanto lo rehaga continuo


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> 39v tras rectificación  y filtrado con 3 condensadores 2 de 2200uf 63v y 1 de 4700 50v.
> Por cierto porque  R6 es grande? 22ohmios limitaria la corriente al regulador a 1.7 amp y un valor mas alto ya lo pondria en riesgo no?
> O esque la finalidad de R6 es otra.
> Otra cosa : supongo que R1 y R2 son resistencias ecualizadoras para que los dos transistores soporten la misma carga verdad? Pero R4 y R5. Cual es su finalidad?.
> Por cierto voy ha tardar unos dias en probarlo porque tomando medidas he tenido un despiste y me cargado el circuito de regulacion en cuanto lo rehaga continuo



La función de R6 es otra, balancea la corriente total entre regulador y transistor/es, en el cálculo de la misma se incluye la ganancia del/os transistor/es para lograr una distribución correcta de intensidades.

Tu cálculo de 1,7A es incorrecto ya que estás calculando que solamente el regulador conduce y  es así.

Todas las resistencias que mencionaste intentan ecualizar las corrientes entre los transistores.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Ok gracias fogonazo por la aclaracion, entonces R6 me limita a 1.77 amp la corriente que se distribuye entre el darlington pnp y el lm317t. Pero R4 y R5?


----------



## Fogonazo

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Ok gracias fogonazo por la aclaracion, entonces R6 me limita a 1.77 amp la corriente que se distribuye entre el darlington pnp y el lm317t.


*Nop.*
No puedes conseguir 1,77A de un dispositivo que solo puede entregar *1,5A* en condiciones óptimas y viento a favor.


> Pero R4 y R5?


Lee nuevamente.


Fogonazo dijo:


> La función de R6 es otra, balancea la corriente total entre regulador y transistor/es, en el cálculo de la misma se incluye la ganancia del/os transistor/es para lograr una distribución correcta de intensidades.
> 
> Tu cálculo de 1,7A es incorrecto ya que estás calculando que solamente el regulador conduce y  es así.
> 
> _*Todas las resistencias que mencionaste intentan ecualizar las corrientes entre los transistores.*_


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira este circuito.
Lo hice en base del circuito impreso (sin garantía de exactitud).

 




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira este circuito.
> Lo hice en base del circuito impreso (sin garantía de exactitud). . . . .



  ​
Si no es, se le parece mucho


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

ok muchas gracias elaficionado,  ese mismo circuito tengo montado pero con la diferencia de que en vez del 2n2905 tengo un Darlington pnp y en el filtrado de entradada tengo 2x 2200 uf y uno de 4700uf y sin las resistencias de equalizado .
Voy a seguir tu consejo y monto lo que me propones.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Me ha surgido una duda , elaficionado me comento que le parecia elevada la resistencia de 22 ohmios y veo que la ha incluido en este diagrama como R1.¿Podrias decirme como la has calculado?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En la publicación #677 hay subí un archivo PDF de un KIT de una fuente de alimentación y allí está el resistor de 22 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Ok muchas gracias. Perdona pero pense que el pdf era el diagrama de la fuente que se ve en la imagen.
Lo he estado mirando y no veo como calcularla.
Por otro lado entiendo que esto que pone es una errata bien gorda verdad? Si no es asi me encuentro perdidisimo.Copio y pego;
Como U1 no puede proporcionar una corriente alta, el
circuito incluye dos transistores de potencia Q2 y Q3 montados
en paralelo para mayor disipación. Estos transistores están a su
vez controlados por Q1 que recibe la salida del regulador U1.


----------



## Arrubioa29

Hola a todos , he intentado poner una referencia negativa para que la fuente arranque en 0v y el resultado a sido que el voltage partia de 9v .
Como no tenia el zener de 1.2v he fijado la referencia negativa con un zener regulable.
La referencia como se ve en la foto queda bien ajustada , ¿cual puede ser el problema?
Antes de que me lo digais el regulador lo tenia ya funcionando a la perfeccion , solo he cambiado la pata del potenciometro de tierra a -1.25 anadiendole lo que se ve en el recuadro.
Por cierto la ref de -12v la he sacado de una fuente conmutada cuya  tierra esta unida a la de la lineal.(no estoy seguro si he usado -5 o -12 )


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si quitás la referencia negativa . desde que voltaje arranca ?

No estárás midiendo desde los -5 V ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba con un par de diodos 1N400X en serie (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).
Trata de conseguir el valor más cercano a cero.
Si lo logras, haces la prueba con el zener programable.

¿Haz probado tu fuente de -1.25V de modo independiente de la fuente de voltaje?

Chao.
elaficionado,


----------



## Arrubioa29

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si quitás la referencia negativa . desde que voltaje arranca ?
> 
> No estárás midiendo desde los -5 V ?


Si quito la referencia - y sin conectar el potenciómetro a tierra arranca desde 37v y una vez puesto a tierra desde 1.28v
Y para medir estoy midiendo desde el anodo del tl431 ya que le ingresamos un voltage negativo





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba con un par de diodos 1N400X en serie (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).
> Trata de conseguir el valor más cercano a cero.
> Si lo logras, haces la prueba con el zener programable.
> 
> ¿Haz probado tu fuente de -1.25V de modo independiente de la fuente de voltaje?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado,


Si si la he probado adjunto una foto en la que se ve el voltage y consumo negativos con un motor y el zener regulable.
Y también he probado con los diodos y funciona perfectamente.
¿porque no me funciona con el zener?

Esta es la foto:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que llamar a un exorcista  *y que ponga bien el potenciómetro* 

Dejá solamente la resistencia de 1 k y reemplazá el resto por un led rojo , tomá la referencia de entre el led y 1k 

Saludos !


----------



## Arrubioa29

Gracias por contestar , pero creo que he dado con el problema y me dado cuenta al poner los diodos en serie.
He cambiado las resistencia de 1k del divisor resistivo por una de 100 ohmios y y perfecto ya se va a 0v exactamente a -18 mv.
Alguien sabria explicarme porque?
Gracias a todos


----------



## Miguel0n

¿Qué función cumplen los condensadores de 10 microfaradios?


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel0n dijo:


> ¿Qué función cumplen los condensadores de 10 microfaradios?


¿ En que circuito ?


----------



## Miguel0n

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que circuito ?



Pues en el original, en el circuito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel0n dijo:


> Pues en el original, en el circuito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/



Ver el archivo adjunto 58​
Es para estabilizar la referencia de tensión y mejora el rechazo al rizado


----------



## Miguel0n

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 58​
> Es para estabilizar la referencia de tensión y mejora el rechazo al rizado



Muchas gracias y el condensador de 1 microfaradio leo que se puede sustituir por uno de 100 uf, como se calcula eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel0n dijo:


> Muchas gracias y el condensador de 1 microfaradio leo que se puede sustituir por uno de 100 uf, como se calcula eso?


Eso NO se calcula sale de pruebas empíricas, los mejores resultados se dan con condensadores de entre 47 y 470µF

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1156673/


----------



## Miguel0n

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso NO se calcula sale de pruebas empíricas, los mejores resultados se dan con condensadores de entre 47 y 470µF
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1156673/



Muchas gracias de nuevo. 
¿Para calcular las resistencias variables necesarias para regular este circuito o cualquier otro puedo poner como tensión efectiva; la tensión pico menos la caída de tensión del puente de diodos?. 
Me refiero a que si tengo un transformador de 12.96 voltios en el secundario y me da una tensión pico de (12.96 x 1,4142) -2 V= 16,32 V, puedo poner esos 16 voltios para calcular la resistencia variable?. Imagino que no, por lo que he experimentado creo que lo máximo son 14 voltios, ¿hay alguna información sobre este tema?, bueno voy a buscarlo que igual no lo hice bien


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel0n dijo:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo.
> ¿Para calcular las resistencias variables necesarias para regular este circuito o cualquier otro puedo poner como tensión efectiva; la tensión pico menos la caída de tensión del puente de diodos?.
> Me refiero a que si tengo un transformador de 12.96 voltios en el secundario y me da una tensión pico de (12.96 x 1,4142) -2 V= 16,32 V, puedo poner esos 16 voltios para calcular la resistencia variable?. Imagino que no, por lo que he experimentado creo que lo máximo son 14 voltios, ¿hay alguna información sobre este tema?, bueno voy a buscarlo que igual no lo hice bien


La resistencia variable se calcula de otra forma, mira el datasheet del LM317


----------



## Miguel0n

Fogonazo dijo:


> La resistencia variable se calcula de otra forma, mira el datasheet del LM317



Gracias, ya he visto la formula mañana monto el circuito y voy ensayando para ver si me entero de las pequeñas dudas tontas que tengo.

VOUT = 1.25 * ( 1 + Rvariable/Rfija )
Rvariable = (vout - 1,25)*(Rfija/1,25)

*¡ Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos !*​
Tengo alguna duda sobre esta fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
Ver el archivo adjunto 58
Para calcular los condensadores he usado esta formula: C = (5 * I) / (f * V)
que en esta fuente queda algo así: 

Tensión pico puente de diodos, menos dos voltios por la caída de tensión del puente:
V = (24 V * 1,4142) -2 = 33.94 - 2 V = 31,44

C = (5 * 1A)/ (50Hz *  31,44)= 5 / 1572 = 0,003180 F = 3180 microfaradios

En la fuente pone 1000 microfaradios, ¿cual de los dos valores es mas correcto?

Mirando el esquema me doy cuenta que el transformador es de un amperio, supongo por tanto que el calculo es:
C = (5 * 0,5A)/ (50Hz *  31,44 V)= 2,5A / 1572 = 0,001590 F = 1590 uf


----------



## Fogonazo

Miguel0n dijo:
			
		

> Tengo alguna duda sobre esta fuente:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58
> Para calcular los condensadores he usado esta formula: C = (5 * I) / (f * V)
> que en esta fuente queda algo así:
> 
> Tensión pico puente de diodos, menos dos voltios por la caída de tensión del puente:
> V = (24 V * 1,4142) -2 = 33.94 - 2 V = 31,44
> 
> C = (5 * 1A)/ (50Hz *  31,44)= 5 / 1572 = 0,003180 F = 3180 microfaradios
> 
> En la fuente pone 1000 microfaradios, ¿cual de los dos valores es mas correcto?
> 
> Mirando el esquema me doy cuenta que el transformador es de un amperio, supongo por tanto que el calculo es:
> C = (5 * 0,5A)/ (50Hz *  31,44 V)= 2,5A / 1572 = 0,001590 F = 1590 uf


Estas mezclando naranjas con transistores de germanio.

Mira este *tema*


----------



## Miguel0n

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas mezclando naranjas con transistores de germanio.
> 
> Mira este *tema*



Gracias ya me he leído la parte implicada en el calculo, seguiré leyendo el resto para aprender mas.


----------



## jjjasesino

Hola a todos, tengo montada una fuente como la marcada en este post Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio (LM317 y LM337)
El problema lo tengo en que uso dos potenciometros de diez vueltas para poder variar por separado las tensiones de salida y quiero ponerle unos displays como estos 0.36 pulgadas LED ultra pequeño DC digital 0 ~ 100 V voltímetro probador de voltaje de la batería pantalla verde motocicleta Coche metro del panel 3.0 30 en Medidores de Tensión de Herramientas en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Dichos displays funcionan alimentandolos con entre 3 y 30v y miden por el cable blanco, mi problema es  a la hora de conectar el del lado negativo que no lee tension negativa, al , si lo intento conectar usando la masa de positivo , y el negativo como negativo , al medir la salida negativa me mediria la diferencia entre la salida y el rail superior de tension en vez de la salida y el rail de masa que es lo que quiero, se me ha ocurrido que podria usar operacionales para volver esa tension de salida negativa en positiva para poder leerla pero no tengo claro cuales puedo usar ni si puedo hacer directamente un inversor o primero he de reducir la tension de salida  a un valor que sea mas facil de manejar para los operacionales.

Los valores de los railes son de mas y menos 28v, la tensi'on de salida no superara los 25v ya que no necesito mas.


----------



## pandacba

No te sirven enforma directa ya que estan basadso en microprocesdor y solo miden tensiones positvas.
Lo único que podes hacer es o te armas un voltímetro basado en en ICL7107.
O poner un operacional para invertir la señal y utilizar ese modulo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Voltímetro dijo:
			
		

> "Requiere alimentación adicional de 3 V a 30 V"


 
Alimentalo aparte con cargador de celular !


----------



## Fogonazo

jjjasesino dijo:


> . . . .  mi problema es  a la hora de conectar el del lado negativo que no lee tension negativa, al , si lo intento conectar usando la masa de positivo , y el negativo como negativo , al medir la salida negativa me mediria la diferencia entre la salida y el rail superior de tension en vez de la salida . . .


Sobre esto a se ha discutido en repetidas ocasiones.
Necesitas una fuente _"Flotante"_, es decir con GND independiente de GND de la fuente de potencia a la que le quieres medir tensión o eventualmente corriente.


----------



## ciro.nqn

Hola a todos, disculpen por retomar un tema viejo, busque las normas del foro en el buscador, pero solo encontré un link en un comentario y hoy al buscarlo otra vez lo perdí de vista.  Pero si vi que es muy favorable que usemos el buscador, por lo cual estuve buscando temas con "fuente de laboratorio dual" y leyendo, pero aún sigo con dudas. Si estoy en falla pido que me avisen. 
Encontré un *transformador *de un equipo de audio, que al tiene en el primario 4 puntos (para elegir 220 o 110 de red) y de salida, tiene 9 salidas, pero al medir continuidad y resistencia, son 3 bobinas independientes, una de 48 24 0 -24 -48 otra de 0 12, otra de 0 y 9, 
para estimar corriente máxima que puedo obtener medí la sección del alambre de cobre y busque una tabla, y da cerca de 4 amperes. Así que quiero aprovecharlo y sacar 2,5 amperes máximo, y solo utilizarlo en -24 0 24 
*Y aquí la consulta:*
Y me regalaron dos reguladores uno *lm317k *y otro *lm337k *y 4 *2n3055 (2n3055a y 2n3055h)* (con pinta de muy chinos)
Luego de leer el foro, _me doy cuenta que no conviene este tipo de fuente,_ si hay que invertir plata, hay mejores alternativas pero ya que tengo parte de los componentes quiero aprovecharlos.
cuando hice cuentas los reguladores de tensión a partir que su potencia disipada será muy parecido a *(vin-vout)/i out*
y básicamente si quiero alimentarlo con 30 volts rectificados, en un caso desfavorable (baja tensión de salida, por ejemplo 5 volts, no deberé esperar sacar casi nada de corriente porque están protegidos, el datasheet aclara que puede ser menos de 300mA. (Esto porque tienen protección térmica, creo que falle en algo, pero la resistencia térmica para un disipador me da muy baja, incluso jugando a que no llegue a 125° si no a 100° negativa  )
por lo cual vi dos alternativas, una es que la salida de los reguladores, den a base de un transistor y este de a base de otros de potencia que tenga un hfe bajo (algo así como una configuración darlington). Pero en este caso tengo una fuente variable, pero no regulada. *¿Esto es muy importante en la práctica? *. La fuente que usaba cuando iba a la facultad, era de este estilo, y con gran consumo no tenia tanta caida, pero debiamos ajustar. 

Si quiero tener una fuente regulada y variable según lo que vi al usar el buscador es usar la configuración con un transistor de bypass (lo vi que lo compartieron, pero no aprendí a anexar imágenes).
*aquí, es donde hago agua. *Ya que logre simular con éxito utilizando un único transistor tip2955 (a falta del que pretendo usar en el simulador), pero cuando quiero implementar más de uno para compartir la corriente el simulador no funciona (proteus en la pc de un amigo, y por mi cuenta multisim, dan fallos y no logran simular en tiempo real y fallan),
Así que me queda probar y quemar, pero ando con muy poca plata, por lo cual la idea no me agrada, consigo componentes de repuestos muy caros. Así que decidí preguntar, si alguien me puede guiar!
*La idea de implementar* más de un transistor bypass, ya que según estimo estos trabajan en zona activa y si no me equivoco su potencia a disipar sera vce * Ic, y es mucho calor para disipar (calculando con el 2n3055 da que el disipador debe tener una resistencia térmica con uno solo de 1,2 °C/W y 0,8 °C/W eligiendo un poco mas de corriente). Y como tienen pinta de ser falsos quería poner mas de uno para no llevarlos al limite de sus hojas de datos. Así solo compro los transistores complementarios al 2n3055 (creo que es msj2955) y un gran disipador (que no vi a menos de 3800 pesos y usaría dos  )
*Es posible poner varios transistores de paso?* Estoy oxidado y no pude llegar a deducir las ecuaciones de malla,.
*mi OTRA duda es *(ya que carezco de experiencia en este caso que los 2n3055 soportan una temperatura máxima de 200°c y los reguladores 125°, además que la resistencia juntura carcasa de estos es casi 4 veces mas alta, ponerlos en un mismo disipador (sobredimensionado) o dos individuales?


----------



## Fogonazo

ciro.nqn dijo:


> Hola a todos, disculpen por retomar un tema viejo, busque las normas del foro en el buscador, pero solo encontré un link en un comentario y hoy al buscarlo otra vez lo perdí de vista.  Pero si vi que es muy favorable que usemos el buscador, por lo cual estuve buscando temas con "fuente de laboratorio dual" y leyendo, pero aún sigo con dudas. Si estoy en falla pido que me avisen.


Mira este *tema*


Si el 2N3055 llega a 200°, la juntura ya está fundida, trabajar cualquier transistor a mas de 70° es una muy mala idea.


----------



## ciro.nqn

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, me diste un punto de partida, lo que me pone muy contento ya que me sentía atorado. Pero me quede confundido sobre lo de 70 grados, así me pondré a leer y volver a calcular, ya que no lograba dimensionarlo así. Sin embargo veo más conveniente distribuir la carga.  Luego de volver a calcular seguro re hare alguna pregunta nuevamente. Gracias por tu tiempo, y guía.


----------



## Scooter

Ya que estás reciclando puedes usar un ventilador de un PC para tener ventilación forzada lo cual mejora mucho la disipación.


----------



## Fogonazo

ciro.nqn dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo, me diste un punto de partida, lo que me pone muy contento ya que me sentía atorado. Pero me quede confundido sobre lo de 70 grados, así me pondré a leer y volver a calcular, ya que no lograba dimensionarlo así. Sin embargo veo más conveniente distribuir la carga.  Luego de volver a calcular seguro re hare alguna pregunta nuevamente. Gracias por tu tiempo, y guía.



Los* 200°* que pudiste haber leído es una referencia a la temperatura de "Almacenamiento"se refieren a la temperatura de juntura máxima pero sin estar trabajando el transistor, es decir sin tensión aplicada 

En modo "Trabajo" la temperatura máxima de la juntura antes de que se dañe son unos *125°*

Pero como entre la juntura y el encapsulado hay una "Resistencia térmica", la cápsula para esa temperatura se encuentra a un valor menor a los 125°, dependiendo del encapsulado serán unos *90/100°*

Los 70° que comenté permiten que el dispositivo trabaje a una temperatura (Segura) alejada de la de destrucción

Si te interesa ahondar en el tema sobre el cálculo de los disipadores mira *esto*


----------



## ciro.nqn

Hola Fogonazo y Scooter, gracias por su tiempo. Ya entiendo mejor lo que mencionaste de la temperatura de operación, vi unos documentos muy interesantes que figuran en googel de la UTN que explican los puntos calientes por acumulación de portadores, etc. Y me aclaro un poco más el porque los criterios de diseño la nota de aplicación de texas instrument sobre el lm317: la "AN-182 Improving Power Supply Reliability with IC Power Regulators"
Lo copio y pego por si alguien se encuentra en la misma situación que yo le sirva (Esta traducido por google translartor 
cita: _"*Baja temperatura de funcionamiento aumenta la vida*_
_Al igual que cualquier circuito semiconductor, la temperatura de funcionamiento más baja mejora la fiabilidad. La vida útil disminuye
a altas temperaturas de unión. Aunque muchos reguladores están clasificados para cumplir con las especificaciones a 150 °C, no es
una buena idea para diseñar para el funcionamiento continuo a esa temperatura. Un máximo razonable de funcionamiento
temperatura sería de 100 °C para dispositivos envasados epoxi y 125 °C para dispositivos herméticamente sellados (TO-3)_
_Por supuesto, cuanto más bajas sean, mejor y disminuyendo las temperaturas anteriores en 25°C para __operación sigue siendo razonable.
Otro beneficio de la reducción de las temperaturas de funcionamiento es la mejora de la vida útil del ciclo de potencia paquetes de soldadura suave de bajo costo (low cost soft soldered packages).
 Muchos de los dispositivos de alimentación actuales (transistores incluidos) se ensamblan utilizando un TO-220 o TO-3
sistema de soldadura blanda de aluminio. Con excursiones de temperatura, la soldadura se endurece y con suficiente
ciclos la soldadura finalmente fallará. 
*Cuanto mayor sea el cambio de temperatura, antes se producirá un fallo.*
Las fallas pueden comenzar en aproximadamente 5000 ciclos con una excursión de temperatura de 100 °C. Esto requiere, para
ejemplo, ya sea un disipador de calor grande o un regulador montado con una soldadura dura, como paquetes de acero, para_
_equipo que se ciclo continuamente ON y OFF. "_ fin de cita.

Pero esto me llega a otras dudas, los disipadores que consigo de alta potencia con resistencias térmicas bajas, no son para encapsulado to-03 en internet, y en mi ciudad me pedían para un disipador de 12 x 4 x 10 cm casi 8500 pesos argentinos, por lo cual comprare usado por mercadolibre (precios 4 a 8 veces menores). 
Pero aquí la resistencia térmica que anuncia el vendedor no será confiable. Cuando ensamble el circuito [(aún me falta, estoy viendo aún la protección contra cortocircuito)] ¿*como me recomiendan proceder a probar si la disipación de este será suficiente? *Pensaba usar la punta de temperatura de un multímetro/polímetro e ir variando la carga y medir hasta que temperatura llega el encapsulado. *¿eso es correcto?
Scooter,* seguramente opte por reforzar con disipación activa con algún cooler/ventilador, al principio me negaba en mi cabeza ya que pocas veces lo usare con paso de gran corriente y quería evitar el ruido cuando no sea necesario. No se me ocurre como hacer que este solo se encienda cuando sea necesario. Solo se me ocurría como implementarlo para una tensión fija, con una resistencia shunt y un comparador con histeresis y exitar un mosfet al cooler al sobrepasar cierto nivel de tensión. (cosa que podria traer diferentes resultados en verano/invierno)  Pero para tensión variable no se como hacerlo. Ya que usar un sensor de temperatura para el disipador no creo que sirva, y usar 6 sensores para cada encapsulado me complica todo. ¿Me deberé resignar o se te ocurre alguna solución más sencilla?
Desde ya muchas gracias, intentare perder mi habito de escribir largos textos en las próximas interacciones en el foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ciro.nqn dijo:


> Pero esto me llega a otras dudas, los disipadores que consigo de alta potencia con resistencias térmicas bajas, no son para encapsulado to-03 en internet, y en mi ciudad me pedían para un disipador de 12 x 4 x 10 cm casi 8500 pesos argentinos, por lo cual comprare usado por mercadolibre (precios 4 a 8 veces menores).
> Pero aquí la resistencia térmica que anuncia el vendedor no será confiable. Cuando ensamble el circuito [(aún me falta, estoy viendo aún la protección contra cortocircuito)] ¿*como me recomiendan proceder a probar si la disipación de este será suficiente?*


Leé este tema:





						Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor
					

Con cada amplificador aparece la típica pregunta: ¿Qué disipador le pongo? Si ya tenemos uno la cuestión cambia, ahora es: ¿Este me alcanza? Un disipador chico hará que, en el mejor de los casos, salte la protección térmica. Uno demasiado grande será incómodo de montar en el gabinete, además de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Para disipadores ponete en contacto www.disipadores.com y deciles que te envíen el catálogo y los precios actuales.
Yo he comprado ahí y son mucho mas baratos que en las casas de electronica y te los envían donde les pidas....y tienen el modelo que se te ocurra, te los cortan al tamaño que les digas y te los dan en color "aluminio" o los anodizan en dorado o en negro. Revisá esa web.


----------



## J2C

.


@ciro.nqn  como te dice @Dr. Zoidberg ponte en contacto que es proveedor te los despacha por un servicio de encomiendas a la localidad que te encuentres, averigua los precios y veras que son muchisimo mas baratos que los que te pasaron en tu localidad. 

Si haces la compra deberás abonar por anticipado pero que te llega, *te llega bien* !!! soy de Bs As pero por el confinamiento eterno he comprado y me los han despachado a mi domicilio, pero tu intenta que te lo despachen a una oficina de encomiendas para evitarte un gasto adicional. Ellos usan el servicio de *Bus Pack* (haz click).

Si a pesar de todo haces la compra por Mercado Libre investiga bien por que hay un proveedor que vende disipadores para led's de alta potencia y puede que tenga del tipo que necesitas tu. 




ciro.nqn dijo:


> ........
> Pero esto me llega a otras dudas, los disipadores que consigo de alta potencia con resistencias térmicas bajas, no son para encapsulado to-03 en internet, y en mi ciudad me pedían para un disipador de 12 x 4 x 10 cm casi 8500 pesos argentinos, por lo cual comprare usado por mercadolibre (precios 4 a 8 veces menores).
> .........



Averigua bien, como ejemplo yo compre en diciembre *2 de estos* (haz click) de 12,5 cm de largo, el resto de las medidas las obtenes de la página y pague/transferi $1.474 sin IVA, ellos te cotizan el precio al valor del *Biden$* oficial en torno a los $95 hoy.






ciro.nqn dijo:


> ........
> *Scooter,* seguramente opte por reforzar con disipación activa con algún cooler/ventilador, al principio me negaba en mi cabeza ya que pocas veces lo usare con paso de gran corriente y quería evitar el ruido cuando no sea necesario. No se me ocurre como hacer que este solo se encienda cuando sea necesario. Solo se me ocurría como implementarlo para una tensión fija, con una resistencia shunt y un comparador con histeresis y exitar un mosfet al cooler al sobrepasar cierto nivel de tensión. (cosa que podria traer diferentes resultados en verano/invierno)  Pero para tensión variable no se como hacerlo. Ya que usar un sensor de temperatura para el disipador no creo que sirva, y usar 6 sensores para cada encapsulado me complica todo. ¿Me deberé resignar o se te ocurre alguna solución más sencilla?
> .......



En mi diseño usare un cooler, un operacional LM358 y como sensor de temperatura un LM35 que colocaré sobre el disipador del otro lado de donde se encuentra la Resistencia de Potencia de RF que uso.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ciro.nqn

Dr. Zoidberg y Juanka (J2C) muchas gracias por responder, hare caso a su recomendaciones y pediré el catalogo esta noche. Ya que incluso parece haber un servicio de Bus Pack en mi localidad. Juanka por tu diseño volveré a considerar si un solo sensor en el punto más caliente se adapta como posible solución o no en mi caso. Por lo pronto parece interesante. Tal vez lo pruebe en un pcb auxiliar implementarlo. Y si no se ajusta usarlo simplemente encendido todo el tiempo o modificarlo o sustituilo más adelante por un microntrolador pic, arduino, etc, de paso para regular la velocidad del cooler.


----------



## J2C

.​
Ciro.nqn mi idea es con el LM358 como comparador de tensión activar el cooler cuando la temperatura supere los 50/55º. Indudablemente este AOP excitara un transistor que hará funcionar el Cooler.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ciro.nqn dijo:


> Y si no se ajusta usarlo simplemente encendido todo el tiempo o modificarlo o sustituilo más adelante por un microntrolador pic, arduino, etc, de paso para regular la velocidad del cooler.


En ese tema que te pasé el link están los modelos que yo usé para simular la respuesta térmica del disipador bajo diferentes condiciones de carga. Usalos de referencia, aunque tu caso es mas sencillo por que la carga es contínua y no variable como la mía.


----------



## ciro.nqn

Perdón por revivir hilos. Ya pasaron varios meses de mi último mensaje,  en el medio por cuestiones anímicas, contratiempos,  deje la realización de la fuente en pausa. Seguí entrando al foro, solo un rato los domingo a leer. Ahora retome ánimos y tengo funcionando la pequeña fuente. Gracias Dr. Zoidberg, J2C, Fogonazo y Scooter por su guía, buena predisposición y ayuda.


----------

